# DNA Sonett Review



## punkaroo

I've been at this hobby for about a year now; I've found my favourite cans out of many: Grado HF-2s. But I decided I had to find the perfect amp for them. I've listened to many amps, most of which are recommended for Grados: Eddie Current EC/SS, Millet Hybrid, Gilmore Lite. I tried a four year old MAD Ear+ (which ended up being a favourite), and I owned a WA6 with Sophia rectifier for a while as well. I could have happily bought a MAD amp and be done with it, until I started reading about a little amp called the Sonett...
   
I had done some research on these very forums, and it's a highly regarded amp. Not the first choice for Grado owners, but Grados (like my HF-2s) were said to synergize quite well with the Sonett. In fact, from what I read, it was a jack-of-all-trades: can handle any can and any type of music. I had to try it for myself!
   
After exchanging a few emails with Donald of DNA, I sent him a deposit and he shipped me a demo Sonett. It arrived very quickly from LA to the suburbs of Toronto where I live.
   
Unwrapping the Sonett felt like Christmas; it was wrapped up carefully in a plastic bag of sorts, tubes and power cord in a separate envelope. The Sonett ships with a 6H30 tube and a GZ34 rectifier. Pictures do not do this amp justice; it's absolutely stunning in person. The shade of blue is darker than on the DNA website. The build quality is right up there with Woo amps; it's heavy but not too heavy. The volume knob begs to be turned! It tracks extremely well, and a slight adjustment actually does make a difference in terms of volume. Very precise, I love it! The Sonett has a switch labelled "IEC" at the top, and "Low" at the bottom. I liked "Low" with my Grados. "IEC" is supposed to be for higher impedance cans.
   
I didn't want to be too analytical in my time spent with the Sonett. I hooked up with with my Pico DAC, put on some music, plugged in my HF-2s and tried to get some work on my computer done as I listened. 8+ hours later, I had very little work done! This amp wasn't letting me SLEEP! I'm smitten! My head is bopping, my feet tapping, a smile threatens to pop my face!
   
Cymbals shimmer, guitars are crystal clear, bass lines are fast! Absolutely fantastic detail, but very snappy bass. It is punchy, thick and full, but I wouldn't call this a 'warm' amp. It's delicious, thick and snappy. AMAZING mid-bass as well. The midrange is clear, smooth and upfront. This is a FUN amp; I couldn't believe how much my foot was tapping. It's detailed, clear, but has great bass. It's not analytical, or cold. I can't call it neutral either, because that would sound boring. This is a really fun, amazing amp.
   
I've been rediscovering my entire iTunes collection again: I've listened to everything from Morrissey, James, k.d. lang, Tori Amos, Madonna, Gnarls Barkley, Patti Smith, The Distillers, Def Leppard, Radiohead, Joni Mitchell, Collective Soul, Miles Davis.
   
While listening to Madonna's "Hung Up", I couldn't believe the authority in the synthesizers! They were intense, powerful and mesmerizing! The Sonett can truly handle any genre; it's got an amazing capability to make all music sound alive, fresh. Music suddenly has soul, blood and guts.
   
I know Grados have a collapsed soundstage, however, while listening to Collective Soul's "Gel", the electric guitar was to my left, and the bass was to my right and slightly behind me. Both instruments were clear, tight, fast and punchy. I had to pick my jaw up off the floor!
   
If any Canadians are reading this, you might remember a band in the mid-90s called BTK. They were kind of a hip-hop/rock band...hard to classify, but their album simply titled "BTK" is still a favourite. The first track titled "Corn-Cob Pipe" is a great rap/rock track (I know those terms get meshed with bands like Limp Bizkit or Korn, but this is not at ALL what I'm referring to), and the Sonett drives that bass line so well; LOTS of bass slam. It's not sloppy and it doesn't bleed into the midrage. I don't think I've heard another amp that has such authority over bass guitar.
   
I forgot to mention: this amp is absolutely silent. There's no hum, no hiss whatsoever. From 0 on the volume knob to 10, there's NO NOISE WHATSOEVER! I will be testing out my Shure 530s later to see if the results are the same. But with the HF-2s, and my AT-ESW10s...no hum. Zip, zilch, nada.
   
I believe my search for the perfect amp is over. My wallet will ache one more time as I tell Donald that I want a Sonett for myself


----------



## brandnewgame

I just created a thread asking if the Sonett would pair well with the GS1000s. I know they differ in signature, but from your review it sounds like they'd sing like never before 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  My wallet is pre-emptively starting to ache..


----------



## wantmyf1

Nice review, thanks.  I've been wanting to get a tube amp to try one out.  I've only ever heard one tube amp and that was for just a few minutes so I'm wanting to see what all the fuss is about.  Sounds like this might be one to consider.


----------



## dannie01

Nice read, thanks.


----------



## punkaroo

brandnewgame: The reviews I've read on the Sonett have people raving about it, no matter WHAT can they have, even the finicky HD800s! I'm also going to post pics later for everyone's viewing pleasure 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I say do it! DOOO EEEEET!
   
  wantmyf1: I've had limited experience with tube amps, a DarkVoice 336SSE I believe, and my previous amp, the WA6...I wouldn't say this sounds like most tube amps. It's somewhere between tube and solid state. 
   
  dannie01, your B22 is stunning! I'm considering acquiring one one day. Hint, hint 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Thanks for the input, everyone! I edited my original post just slightly to include more notes about the volume knob


----------



## jc9394

Nice review, is the Sonett you have single ended or balanced?


----------



## punkaroo

Single ended.


----------



## Shahrose

Nice review Pat. Hopefully I can make the trip to your place this weekend to hear it (but chances look slim right now  )
  How does the Sonett sound compared to the other amps you've heard? What separates it from the pack?


----------



## punkaroo

Shahrose, I really hope you can make it; I'd love to hear those 800s with the Sonett!
   
  I love the detail that SS offers, but sometimes, they can be harsh. Many of the SS amps I've heard are fast and punchy, and I've always felt that was exactly what a Grado can needs (at least, the HF-2s to my ears!). They're also fun as hell with HF-2s!
   
  Tube amps can be smooth, rich and inviting, but too laid back for my tastes. It was the primary reason I ended up selling the Woo; speed and attack were not there.
   
  The Sonett however, seems to be a beautiful hybrid of all the things I love about SS and tube amps. Most importantly, it made music really fun again in no way I've heard before. It's a really stunning piece of work. I know I sound like I'm gushing, but this amp doesn't nearly get the credit it deserves 'round here!


----------



## TheWuss

this is one cool looking amp.


----------



## punkaroo

Pics:
   

   

   

  Yes, that last pic has a Sophia Princess rectifier in the unit. I only tried it out for a few minutes, as Donald had cautioned me that the Sophia ran too hot for the 6H30 tube. From what I heard, I prefer the stock GZ34 rectifier; however, the Sophia only had about 20 hours on it.


----------



## TheWuss

maybe it's the blue enameled metal.  maybe it's the crazy asymmetrical design.
  but something about the sonnet is just cool...


----------



## Spareribs

Wow, looks amazing. I love upper tier amps in the 1K price range. To me, it's a true sweet spot.


----------



## oldwine

DNA is a lovely machine, as i have audited it in last Christmas. I was once have difficulty choosing between it and Woo's WA2, but i found there is a used WA2 on sale, also i think DNA's signature somehow belongs to "old-style" sound. So i get the WA2 as a result.
   
  However, i always think Sonettis not just a machine, it's an artwork also, choosing and switching the tubes are let you pass an afternoon.


----------



## Rdr. Seraphim

Congrats on the Sonett punkaroo! I loved mine out of the box; loved it even more with the NOS tube substitutions; and then even more as things progressed (yes, there's even more to be had from Donald's very robust design). One of the reasons I like the Sonett so well is that it pretty much plays any kind of music with some of the "bestest" cans out there, a testament to its versatility and drive (that lil' 6H30 is one heck of a tube). I was using my Pico Amp/DAC with very nice results. Recently, I paired it with the new Wyred4Sound DAC-1 (Cullen Circuits) with the 24/192 USB option. The Sonett rewards generously, so give it your best and it'll play some music!
   
  I've had several very late (early morning) listening sessions. My only regret was my lack of sleep.


----------



## punkaroo

Seraphim, I was waiting to hear from you! I remember your review of the Sonett, because you were also using the Pico as a source. It seems the two make a great match 
   
  Yes, this amp has kept me up way past my bedtime. She's THAT good!


----------



## Henerenry

Definately will have to have a listen to one oneday, thanks for the impressions.


----------



## h.rav

Thanks for the review. The Sonett is the finest tube amp that I have heard. Hopefully, I will be able to purchase one next month.


----------



## jc9394

I may have a deal on a balanced one for my HD800. I really hope it pair well and this will be my final purchase for a long while. So Donal does not recommend to use Sophia princess?


----------



## Pricklely Peete

Thanks for the informative review Pat....now you've got me drooling over a balanced version of this amp to use with my RE1 DAC !!!!!  I think an amp should be able to handle any genre with aplomb. IMO an amp that is genre specific isn't designed properly (but that's just me). I love tube amps (specifically big EL34 based amps) for cans and my ref system........
   
  When you have your next meet I'll bring along my set of NOS 6H30Pi-DR's (the king of 6H30's) for you to try out. Can the amp accept a 5U4G rectifier ? I have an excellent '52 RCA black plate that would go great with the 6H30-DR's I'm willing to bet . I also have a late 40's JAN Ken Rad I could let you try out.
   
  Congrats on the beautiful new amp ! A very wise choice indeed. I wonder how this puppy measures up against the WA6SE ?
   
  Peete.
   
  EDIT: Dang it all just checked the website no balanced inputs but I bet a decent single ended DAC would really shine with this amp (along with the NOS tube choices available for it).


----------



## kboe

She is a beaut. I would love to hear one.


----------



## peanuthead

Nice review punkaroo, and congrats!  Sonett sure is a special amp.
  In response to PP's post above, Sonett beat out my beloved WA6SE -  simply more refined.


----------



## Valens7

I really liked the Sonett when I tried it out, but I felt that solid-state amps like the Amphora and the GS-1 ultimately offered me more bang for my buck.  I've never been able to get into tubes though.  I'm glad you like yours.  IMO, its one of the best looking pieces of gear I've seen in this hobby.  Don is a real pleasure to deal with too.  I wouldn't be surprised if I'm the only person who ever returned one!


----------



## kunalraiker

What does it cost.


----------



## h.rav

^ $1200


----------



## kunalraiker

What is so special in this tube amp,would it be the circuitry inside, the tubes being used,what is the reason DNA charges so much.


----------



## h.rav

You can read them at their website. IMHO, the price is more than fair for a well engineered tube amp.


----------



## kunalraiker

Quote: 





h.rav said:


> You can read them at their website. IMHO, the price is more than fair for a well engineered tube amp.


 

  
   
  That means one is paying for the R & D not for the actual components which would cost way under $300.00 would that be fair to say.


----------



## h.rav

Have you actually looked inside the amp? If you haven't, I wouldn't make that assumption.


----------



## pekingduck

Can someone tell me how heavy is the Sonett? I can't find it anywhere @ www.dnaudio.com


----------



## kunalraiker

Quote: 





h.rav said:


> Have you actually looked inside the amp? If you haven't, I wouldn't make that assumption.


 


 That is the reason it was a question not an assumption


----------



## K3cT

Looking forward to the tests with Balanced Armature IEMs. Actually, that's the only reason why I stay away from tubes for now.


----------



## MrQ

The unbalanced version is definitely on my wish list. I'm torn between the Sonett and one of the s/e Woos.


----------



## krmathis

Nice review!
 I quite like the DNA Sonett. Spent some time with it at the Stockholm meeting last year.


----------



## jc9394

peanuthead said:


> Nice review punkaroo, and congrats!  Sonett sure is a special amp.
> 
> 
> In response to PP's post above, Sonett beat out my beloved WA6SE -  simply more refined.







 nice to know it is better than wa6se, so i can assume it will be much better thanmy current wa6. Any one compare it with wa22?


----------



## dannie01

Quote: 





jc9394 said:


>





> nice to know it is better than wa6se, so i can assume it will be much better thanmy current wa6. Any one compare it with wa22?


 


 I know sound performace could not be judged by it's cost. So I would also curious if the DNA is competitive with the WA22 in terms of sound for almost double the price.


----------



## jc9394

Quote: 





dannie01 said:


> I know sound performace could not be judged by it's cost. So I would also curious if the DNA is competitive with the WA22 in terms of sound for almost double the price.


 
   
  I'm curious to find out myself too, that is the reason I'm going to pick up a balanced one soon.


----------



## dannie01

Hope both would have good synergy with your PWD.


----------



## jc9394

Quote: 





dannie01 said:


> Hope both would have good synergy with your PWD.


 


 I will let you know next weekend. I should have the balanced Sonett early next week and the PWD scheduled to delivery on Thursday.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  WA22, not in the near future as I took a detour to try the Sonett first. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  I have high hope on the Sonett, "punkaroo"'s amazing review and "peanutheat" did said it is better than his WA6SE.  If it synergy well with my HD800, I may end up selling my PWD and and get gamma2 again to save a few bucks.


----------



## brandnewgame

Quote: 





punkaroo said:


> brandnewgame: The reviews I've read on the Sonett have people raving about it, no matter WHAT can they have, even the finicky HD800s! I'm also going to post pics later for everyone's viewing pleasure
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Looks like I'm going to buy one. All I can say is, damn you, but in a way that I'll later thank you for


----------



## dannie01

Quote: 





jc9394 said:


> I will let you know next weekend. I should have the balanced Sonett early next week and the PWD scheduled to delivery on Thursday.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


 Congrats on your final decision, jc. They would be a good combo, look forward for your impression.


----------



## jc9394

dannie01 said:


> Congrats on your final decision, jc. They would be a good combo, look forward for your impression.







 I may end up both Sonett and WA22, but not until the stock market recover or later this year.


----------



## dannie01

Good luck buddy. Then WA5LE, BA and ..........


----------



## jc9394

Sure, you may see a headliner on Boston newspaper that a wife killed her husband by smashing his head with an expensive headphone amp in the future.


----------



## punkaroo

Quote: 





jc9394 said:


> Sure, you may see a headliner on Boston newspaper that a wife killed her husband by smashing his head with an expensive headphone amp in the future.


 

 If I buy ONE MORE THING, you'll see a Toronto headline with the same!


----------



## dannie01

Quote: 





jc9394 said:


> Sure, you may see a headliner on Boston newspaper that a wife killed her husband by smashing his head with an expensive headphone amp in the future.


 
  Quote: 





punkaroo said:


> If I buy ONE MORE THING, you'll see a Toronto headline with the same!


 

 Hey buddies, NO FEMALE PET TIGER AT HOME, please. Be reminded, it's DANGER!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Excluded TAMED.


----------



## jc9394

Quote: 





dannie01 said:


> Hey buddies, NO FEMALE PET TIGER AT HOME, please. Be reminded, it's DANGER!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


 There are NO tamed female pet tigers, maybe before marriage.  Once she got the rock on her finger, it will change.


----------



## Shahrose

Quote: 





dannie01 said:


> I know sound performace could not be judged by it's cost. So I would also curious if the DNA is competitive with the WA22 in terms of sound for almost double the price.


 

 I remember reading some impressions claiming that the Sonett was pretty close to the Zana Deux. I think that says a lot.


----------



## kunalraiker

I may get myself one, would this be the ultimate tube amp.


----------



## punkaroo

Quote: 





shahrose said:


> I remember reading some impressions claiming that the Sonett was pretty close to the Zana Deux. I think that says a lot.


 

 That's amazing!


----------



## Rdr. Seraphim

Quote: 





pricklely peete said:


> Thanks for the informative review Pat....now you've got me drooling over a balanced version of this amp to use with my RE1 DAC !!!!!  I think an amp should be able to handle any genre with aplomb. IMO an amp that is genre specific isn't designed properly (but that's just me). I love tube amps (specifically big EL34 based amps) for cans and my ref system........
> 
> When you have your next meet I'll bring along my set of NOS 6H30Pi-DR's (the king of 6H30's) for you to try out. Can the amp accept a 5U4G rectifier ? I have an excellent '52 RCA black plate that would go great with the 6H30-DR's I'm willing to bet . I also have a late 40's JAN Ken Rad I could let you try out.
> 
> ...


 
   
  I couldn't agree more re your comment, "IMO an amp that is genre specific isn't designed properly." Similarly, I recall a conversation with Bobby Polkovic of Merlin Music about his TSM's (then the MXe, now the MXr), about how they would reproduce choral and classical genre's, my personal music preferences. His reply kinda took me aback, "My speakers don't care what kind of music you play, rock, classical, choral, Hip Hop..." He was unabashed in his declaration that loudspeakers shouldn't play music better with one genre or another, a stance that I have since adopted on all my audio equipment, from source to transducer. It has also made my music system selection process less subjective, as system matching and synergy become important and more apparent during audition.
   
  When I first started my search for an amplifier, part of my purpose was to find out just how good the Westone ES3X could get, as well as a good basis for future reference IEM's and CANs. What I ended up with was an amp that I felt first and foremost delivered music, regardless of the genre. And for the most part, could handle most CAN's you could throw at it, from the venerable 800's to the best of the IEM's.
   
  Most recently, my source has been upgraded to the newly released Wyred4Sound (Cullen Circuits) DAC-1 with the USB 24/192 option. As some have indicated, the source is where it starts, is the fountainhead, or spring that feeds the rest of the musical chain. The ES3X and the Sonett have easily revealed each change, and musically, for the better. (I plan to update the original Sonett review with observations on the new DAC. So, stay tuned!)
   
  BTW, I think the Sonett might exhibit some good synergy with your AudioGd sources 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Also, have you thought about some reference IEMs from Jerry Harvey, e.g. JH13 or JH16?


----------



## jp11801

They were not that similar in the listening to them I did albeit t was at meets. I always felt the Zana had a better impact, detail and better top to bottom frequency extension. These are just my opinions and the DNA is a very nice amp that anyone should consider in the $1000-$2000 range.


----------



## brandnewgame

Quote: 





jp11801 said:


> They were not that similar in the listening to them I did albeit t was at meets. I always felt the Zana had a better impact, detail and better top to bottom frequency extension. These are just my opinions and the DNA is a very nice amp that anyone should consider in the $1000-$2000 range.


 
  Hmm, I'm not too concerned because the Zana Deux seems to be a common reference point for high quality headphone amplifiers, and often "you get what you pay for" rings true, though in audio you often get less than what you pay for. Knowing that the Sonett performs very well comparitively in its price range is good enough evidence of the former rather than the latter.
   
  I'm more intrigued as to whether it can produce an acceptably refined bass for the Grado GS1000s as I love their presentation, but the analytical HD600s are so much tighter by comparison (only it's much less fun). I was pleased when I read that the DNA Sonett isn't bass heavy, some cans need as much control in that area as possible.


----------



## Pricklely Peete

Quote: 





rdr. seraphim said:


> I couldn't agree more re your comment, "IMO an amp that is genre specific isn't designed properly." Similarly, I recall a conversation with Bobby Polkovic of Merlin Music about his TSM's (then the MXe, now the MXr), about how they would reproduce choral and classical genre's, my personal music preferences. His reply kinda took me aback, "My speakers don't care what kind of music you play, rock, classical, choral, Hip Hop..." He was unabashed in his declaration that loudspeakers shouldn't play music better with one genre or another, a stance that I have since adopted on all my audio equipment, from source to transducer. It has also made my music system selection process less subjective, as system matching and synergy become important and more apparent during audition.
> 
> When I first started my search for an amplifier, part of my purpose was to find out just how good the Westone ES3X could get, as well as a good basis for future reference IEM's and CANs. What I ended up with was an amp that I felt first and foremost delivered music, regardless of the genre. And for the most part, could handle most CAN's you could throw at it, from the venerable 800's to the best of the IEM's.
> 
> ...


 

 I think the key to realizing that a ref system in order to treat all types of music equally has to be as neutral (as possible) and completely transparent. Synergy_ is_ the whole ball of wax once you discard the notion of trying to match different pieces of highly colored gear as a fruitless, utterly frustrating never ending venture. The advantage tube amps have today vs 35 years ago is the simple fact that the components are of high enough quality now that a dead neutral tube amp can sound more SS than some SS designs can....in any event I view neutrality as part in parcel to achieving system synergy which in turn will shine with any music genre it's reproduces. Recording and mastering quality of the source material is another matter entirely......If your genre of choice is riddled with examples of poor practices behind the mixing/mastering console, a strong argument can be made for less transparent more forgiving gear (matched as a system of course). Sometimes the SOTA isn't where one should go if your music is rarely produced at a high enough standard to really enjoy it 100% although having great gear is always a want tough to deny for practical reasons. One thing for sure audiophiles are rarely practical (myself included). I know that the last 2 statements might ruffle a few feathers but I feel these aspects of the hobby are routinely ignored (although to a lesser degree at head fi , to the board's credit). IMO of course.
   
  As for IEMs I would like to try them out (JH13 or JH16) but I really dislike the feeling of having them stuffed_ into_ my ears....I took a real dislike to ear plugs back in the 70's and 80's which has influenced my feelings towards buds to this day ridiculous as that may sound (pun intended)... Over the ear cans I can tolerate but for the amount of time I actually spend listening to headphones vs the speaker system doesn't make the investment worthwhile for me at this time. That may change if I move into a Condo down the road however.
   
  I bet the Sonett fed by the RE1 (single ended outputs) would be a very good match, hopefully I can do just that at the next meet.
   
  Peete.


----------



## punkaroo

Peete, I would be thrilled to test out your 6H30 tubes that you've got! I think my choices for rectifier are limited however. I think I can only use the 5AR4, or GZ34.


----------



## Donald North

Quote: 





kunalraiker said:


> That means one is paying for the R & D not for the actual components which would cost way under $300.00 would that be fair to say.


 
  This is incorrect; each Sonett costs much more than $300 in components. Building limited production specialty products in the USA is not inexpensive.

  
  Quote: 





pekingduck said:


> Can someone tell me how heavy is the Sonett? I can't find it anywhere @ www.dnaudio.com


 
  The Sonett weights around 12 pounds (5.5kg).


----------



## kunalraiker

Quote: 





donald north said:


> This is incorrect; each Sonett costs much more than $300 in components. Building limited production specialty products in the USA is not inexpensive.
> 
> 
> The Sonett weights around 12 pounds (5.5kg).


 


 Thanks Donald for clearing that,I would be interested in the Sonett,do you have any reviews or user feedback of the amps performance with K701 and Grado SR325's.


----------



## Donald North

I know a few people using the K701/702 with good results through the Sonett. One is Wes of Neko Audio.
   
  I haven't received reports about pairing with the SR325, so my best suggestion is to ask here


----------



## brandnewgame

Quote: 





donald north said:


> I know a few people using the K701/702 with good results through the Sonett. One is Wes of Neko Audio.
> 
> I haven't received reports about pairing with the SR325, so my best suggestion is to ask here


 

 Do you know if anyone's tried the Sonett with the Grado GS1000s? I'm buying a Sonett either way, but I'd still love to know


----------



## jjinh

Quote: 





brandnewgame said:


> Do you know if anyone's tried the Sonett with the Grado GS1000s? I'm buying a Sonett either way, but I'd still love to know


 

 I know of one Aussie head-fier who has a pair of GS1000*i* and the Sonnet; but his Sonnet is still burning in.


----------



## brandnewgame

Quote: 





jjinh said:


> I know of one Aussie head-fier who has a pair of GS1000*i* and the Sonnet; but his Sonnet is still burning in.


 
  I'd be very excited to hear his impressions as I'm sure the sound quality will be very similar.


----------



## jc9394

Quote: 





punkaroo said:


> Peete, I would be thrilled to test out your 6H30 tubes that you've got! I think my choices for rectifier are limited however. I think I can only use the 5AR4, or GZ34.


 

Punkaroo, so I can't use 274B or 5U4G for rectifier?  Did you tried 6H30Pi from Electro-Harmonix or Sovtek?


----------



## spahn_ranch

Quote: 





rdr. seraphim said:


> BTW, I think the Sonett might exhibit some good synergy with your AudioGd sources
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Certainly not to answer for anyone else, anyway I extensively auditioned JH13/16; HD800 and amps with the Sonett being my overall favourite.
   
  JH16/Sonett was the most definite goosbump level combo to my ears; the HD800/Sonett were in that ballpark. Otherwise, I prefered the JH13 over the JH16 with Lehmann Black Cube; RA1 and a smallish Nuforce DAC/amp. The JH16's bass was too much one those; whether or not due to a lesser degree of control I'm not sure, but it was clearly overpowering whereas it was très excellent and beyond on the Sonett.
   
  I'll be doing more auditioning of JH13/16; HD800 and Sonett, after picking up my Amarra MINI later this week, as that software appears to truly mitigate the issues I may have had with edgy trebles.
  I should note that others may not be troubled at all by treble on any of those phones, but my ears still slightly hurt from small hints of spikey or edgy trebles after suffering some damage years ago. Quite possibly it was all source related and that's what I'll find out the next time. My final comment right here and now is that the Sonett and the RA1 were generally the "good guys" with my "treble trouble" tracks.


----------



## Leicachamp

That Aussie with the Grado 1000i would be me! I have had only about 60 hrs on it so i will comment further next week once i have more music through them. I have already substitued the 5ar4 to a mullard and am expecting the Supertube to arrive today. BTW the best and reliable place to get them is partsconnection. The NOS tubes are confirmed 1986 vintage and there is over 200 available!!!!!!! So much for rarity!
   
  One thing i have noticed that the amp did not initailly have enough grunt. I play with the volume at around 5-6, but turning the knob all the way did not produce ear shattering volume. The situation have improved somewhat. Could this be the tubes or amp needing to break-in?
   
  Also i find that it does not have the toe tapping inducing rthym of a Woo 6 or even the ALO Amphora. I hope also this is due to the amp needing a lot more hours to bed in and not a mismatch with the Grados. It could also be my reviewers mindset of a new toy that is blocking the music?
   
  The amp is a beauty to look at, much better in the flesh. The blue is what i classify as Bugatti Blue. Definately something that gives pride of ownership. Amp has slow soft start up and is deadly quiet. Nothing even with the volume all the way up. Wished the on/off switch is at the front. Bloody nuisance reaching to the back to switch it on!
   
   
  Anyway i will post further updates next week.


----------



## danne

Anyone with impressions of how the balanced sonett compared to the single ended one with the HD800?


----------



## punkaroo

Quote: 





jc9394 said:


> Punkaroo, so I can't use 274B or 5U4G for rectifier?  Did you tried 6H30Pi from Electro-Harmonix or Sovtek?


 

 Not sure about the 5U4G; an email to Donald would quickly solve that problem. He did caution against using the Sophia Princess 274b, as it runs too hot for the 6H30.
   
  The 6H30 that came with it is a Sovtek.


----------



## punkaroo

I bought this Sonnet as a demo from Donald, and it has more toe-tapping funk than I can shake a stick at!
   
  I will humbly suggest that your unit may need more burn-in.
  Quote: 





leicachamp said:


> That Aussie with the Grado 1000i would be me! I have had only about 60 hrs on it so i will comment further next week once i have more music through them. I have already substitued the 5ar4 to a mullard and am expecting the Supertube to arrive today. BTW the best and reliable place to get them is partsconnection. The NOS tubes are confirmed 1986 vintage and there is over 200 available!!!!!!! So much for rarity!
> 
> One thing i have noticed that the amp did not initailly have enough grunt. I play with the volume at around 5-6, but turning the knob all the way did not produce ear shattering volume. The situation have improved somewhat. Could this be the tubes or amp needing to break-in?
> 
> ...


----------



## jc9394

punkaroo said:


> Not sure about the 5U4G; an email to Donald would quickly solve that problem. He did caution against using the Sophia Princess 274b, as it runs too hot for the 6H30.
> 
> The 6H30 that came with it is a Sovtek.









 I did email Donald, he said 5U4G is fine but use cautions and he also said the 6H30Pi are fine if I don't want to pony up for the DR version. The Sonett I purchased used will come with DR version but tube rolling got me searching for more tubes to play with.


----------



## brandnewgame

Quote: 





leicachamp said:


> That Aussie with the Grado 1000i would be me! I have had only about 60 hrs on it so i will comment further next week once i have more music through them. I have already substitued the 5ar4 to a mullard and am expecting the Supertube to arrive today. BTW the best and reliable place to get them is partsconnection. The NOS tubes are confirmed 1986 vintage and there is over 200 available!!!!!!! So much for rarity!
> 
> One thing i have noticed that the amp did not initailly have enough grunt. I play with the volume at around 5-6, but turning the knob all the way did not produce ear shattering volume. The situation have improved somewhat. Could this be the tubes or amp needing to break-in?
> 
> ...


 

 Intriguing. Well I'll be pairing the Sonett with GS1000s shortly so there'll soon be two sets of impressions.
   
  I'm just wondering, since my GS1000s are incredibly easy to drive, which impedance setting do you have the amp configured to? From what I've read I think I'll have most luck with the 28 ohm setting (Low). On my current tube amp I have to use a software volume control since the minimum setting on the amp is too loud for me.


----------



## Leicachamp

I am using the low impendence setting.


----------



## brandnewgame

Quote: 





leicachamp said:


> I am using the low impendence setting.


 

 Thanks, I thought you probably would be. Hmm.. all I can say is I'm very interested to hear mine when it arrives


----------



## Pricklely Peete

Quote: 





jc9394 said:


> I did email Donald, he said 5U4G is fine but use cautions and he also said the 6H30Pi are fine if I don't want to pony up for the DR version. The Sonett I purchased used will come with DR version but tube rolling got me searching for more tubes to play with.


 




  Quote: 





punkaroo said:


> Peete, I would be thrilled to test out your 6H30 tubes that you've got! I think my choices for rectifier are limited however. I think I can only use the 5AR4, or GZ34.


 

 I'll bring them to the next meet Pat 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Peete.


----------



## jc9394

I picked up my balanced Sonett this afternoon and been listening to it with my HD800 for the last couple hours. It is an upgrade from my WA6 for sure, I only have the stock tubes now and will roll them with Sophia and 6H30DR this weekend. I want to get familiar with the sound signature before tube rolling.


----------



## Rdr. Seraphim

Congrats on the Sonett.
   
  Be careful with that Sophia... Nice curves, but a bit HOT for the Sonett I think...


----------



## jjinh

Quote: 





leicachamp said:


> That Aussie with the Grado 1000i would be me!


 
   
  Yep. The sonnet does look beautiful (is it as big and heavy as the amp I bought off you??)
   
  Also how's your other new amp going?


----------



## dannie01

Quote: 





jc9394 said:


> I picked up my balanced Sonett this afternoon and been listening to it with my HD800 for the last couple hours. It is an upgrade from my WA6 for sure, I only have the stock tubes now and will roll them with Sophia and 6H30DR this weekend. I want to get familiar with the sound signature before tube rolling.


 

 Great, jc. Hope you like your new toy. BTW, try out the EML rectifier in the Sonett if you have a chance, learn that it's a very good sounding tube than a Sophia. I should have mine in the next week for the WA22.


----------



## jc9394

Quote: 





rdr. seraphim said:


> Congrats on the Sonett.
> 
> Be careful with that Sophia... Nice curves, but a bit HOT for the Sonett I think...


 

 Yeah, Donald did told me about how hot the princess can be since it is direct heated.  I will probably give it 30 minutes or so to see hot hot it run.

  
  Quote: 





dannie01 said:


> Great, jc. Hope you like your new toy. BTW, try out the EML rectifier in the Sonett if you have a chance, learn that it's a very good sounding tube than a Sophia. I should have mine in the next week for the WA22.


 

 5U4G mesh?  I will, I love this tube but will not try to roll this until I'm comfortable with how hot the Sophia/6H30 tube runs first.  Please do let me know how it sound with WA22. it will be my next amp and probably the last one until I go O2.


----------



## dannie01

Yes, the EML 5U4G Mesh, too bad they don't produce the solid plate anymore. I have a very similar thought like you do, I have auditioned the O2 sometimes ago when I'm on my business trip in Japan and I can't forget how good they sound but I don't think the electrostatic will sounds better than dynamic cans because I believe they both have different sound signature. I will also try the LCD-2 later with the WA22 and Beta22 since I read some very good reveiews regarding this new orthos.


----------



## TTEO22

Quote: 





punkaroo said:


> I've been at this hobby for about a year now; I've found my favourite cans out of many: Grado HF-2s. But I decided I had to find the perfect amp for them. I've listened to many amps, most of which are recommended for Grados: Eddie Current EC/SS, Millet Hybrid, Gilmore Lite. I tried a four year old MAD Ear+ (which ended up being a favourite), and I owned a WA6 with Sophia rectifier for a while as well. I could have happily bought a MAD amp and be done with it, until I started reading about a little amp called the Sonett...
> 
> I had done some research on these very forums, and it's a highly regarded amp. Not the first choice for Grado owners, but Grados (like my HF-2s) were said to synergize quite well with the Sonett. In fact, from what I read, it was a jack-of-all-trades: can handle any can and any type of music. I had to try it for myself!
> 
> ...


 

 Great post, living in Asia, your review is valuable! Hope that iems like jh16 will match the amp well.


----------



## jc9394

tteo22 said:


> Great post, living in Asia, your review is valuable! Hope that iems like jh16 will match the amp well.








 Not sure about JH16 but it match very well with my JH13. It is dead quiet and better than my maxxed WA6.


----------



## TTEO22

Quote: 





jc9394 said:


> Not sure about JH16 but it match very well with my JH13. It is dead quiet and better than my maxxed WA6.


 

 Thanks, hope to own a single end version in due time. Need to get a better DAC to match the amp. What is your DAC you are using?


----------



## regal

Quote: 





kunalraiker said:


> That means one is paying for the R & D not for the actual components which would cost way under $300.00 would that be fair to say.


 



  
   
   
   
  I think this is a fair question that wasn't answered properly.  You are not paying for R&D,  this is a very basic SET design that can be schetched up in a couple hours at most, a week to find optimal operating parameters.  What you are paying for is the beautiful chassis and the headaches of construction.  This is the internals and should answer your question of parts cost ( hint its definately more than $300.)  If you don't have the kind of money to spend on one of these simply read about tube curves, SET, learn PSUD and build one ( you would save roughly $500.)    What makes this amp special is its simplicity.  I wouldn't buy it for 600 ohm AKGs,  probably not enough gain unless you have a preamp or hot source?  But for low-med ohm phones this is a much better design than the last FOTM (Woo6) simply because the tubes are run in a much more linear operating point.


----------



## jc9394

tteo22 said:


> Thanks, hope to own a single end version in due time. Need to get a better DAC to match the amp. What is your DAC you are using?







 You won't believe it, I used my iPad and iPhone as the source for last couple days. Too lazy to reconnect my VCap dock and I sold all my DAC to fund the Perfect Woave, which is scheduled to arrive today. I'm very surprise how good it is using my iPad/iPhone as source and can't wait to hook up the Perfect Wave.


----------



## dannie01

Quote: 





regal said:


> I think this is a fair question that wasn't answered properly.  You are not paying for R&D,  this is a very basic SET design that can be schetched up in a couple hours at most, a week to find optimal operating parameters.  What you are paying for is the beautiful chassis and the headaches of construction.  This is the internals and should answer your question of parts cost ( hint its definately more than $300.)  If you don't have the kind of money to spend on one of these simply read about tube curves, SET, learn PSUD and build one ( you would save roughly $500.)    What makes this amp special is its simplicity.  I wouldn't buy it for 600 ohm AKGs,  probably not enough gain unless you have a preamp or hot source?  But for low-med ohm phones this is a much better design than the last FOTM (Woo6) simply because the tubes are run in a much more linear operating point.


 


 Well said, regal. I agree with what you stated and that said if you're always thinking someone making big profit from your purchase, you will never buy anything on the commercial market but what if you're skillful enough, build one by yourself.


----------



## Donald North

Quote: 





regal said:


> I think this is a fair question that wasn't answered properly.  You are not paying for R&D,  this is a very basic SET design that can be schetched up in a couple hours at most, a week to find optimal operating parameters.  What you are paying for is the beautiful chassis and the headaches of construction.  This is the internals and should answer your question of parts cost ( hint its definately more than $300.)  If you don't have the kind of money to spend on one of these simply read about tube curves, SET, learn PSUD and build one ( you would save roughly $500.)    What makes this amp special is its simplicity.  I wouldn't buy it for 600 ohm AKGs,  probably not enough gain unless you have a preamp or hot source?  But for low-med ohm phones this is a much better design than the last FOTM (Woo6) simply because the tubes are run in a much more linear operating point.


 

 Hi Regal,
   
  Thanks for sharing these comments. Do keep in mind this photo is of the prototype. Production units look similar and nicer inside.
   
  As for your comment about not paying for R&D, the same can be said when you go to a nice restaurant. A $50 entree costs less in actual food components - you're also paying for the chef's expertise to carefully select and combine the ingredients to create a complete tasty experience.
   
  Lastly, I do use the Sonett with my K240DFs wonderfully, playing plenty loud enough for me.


----------



## MrQ

Has anyone tried the T1 with the Sonett? I've just ordered the T1 and I am looking for an amp to match it. On another thread, a Sonett owner claimed that the Sonett in regards to the HD800...
   
   
   
  Quote: 





> My guess is that the HD800s, which have a reputation for being a little bright and lacking in ultimate bass authority, would not make a great match with the Sonett, which also is somewhat lacking in bass authority itself, even with NOS tubes.  It is a better amp for low impedance phones and IEM's, I think, than for the HD800.


----------



## peanuthead

The quoted poster above obviously never heard the HD800 on Sonett.  Sonett drives both HD800 and T1 very well.


----------



## jc9394

Agree, unless your source is an iPod. It have more than enough power to the T1.


----------



## santacore

Quote: 





danne said:


> Anyone with impressions of how the balanced sonett compared to the single ended one with the HD800?


 

 I stared with the SE amp, and later got the balanced version. Overall they are very similar sounding, with a slight nod to the balanced version with my HD800's. It seems to have a bit more control and a bit more drive. It's a subtle thing, but something I preferred.


----------



## MrQ

Quote: 





peanuthead said:


> The quoted poster above obviously never heard the HD800 on Sonett.  Sonett drives both HD800 and T1 very well.


 




  Quote: 





jc9394 said:


> Agree, unless your source is an iPod. It have more than enough power to the T1.


 

 Thanks. I was getting worried, as I was giving serious consideration to buying it. I've been looking at the Woo alternatives, but there is something about this amp that draws me back. I think it's the elegant simplicity of it.


----------



## danne

Quote: 





santacore said:


> I stared with the SE amp, and later got the balanced version. Overall they are very similar sounding, with a slight nod to the balanced version with my HD800's. It seems to have a bit more control and a bit more drive. It's a subtle thing, but something I preferred.


 

 Thanks for sharing!


----------



## regal

Your expertise is well worth the cost,  I'll wager you haven't had any customers with sophia rectifiers arch or blow out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  Hybrids, Solid State Shunt Regulators, DHT Heaters,  and possibly OPT design are about the only true headphone SET R&D efforts left.   When I worked in the lab my boss said the definition of R&D is a project with a risk assement of less than 80% success.   
   
  Quote: 





donald north said:


> Hi Regal,
> 
> Thanks for sharing these comments. Do keep in mind this photo is of the prototype. Production units look similar and nicer inside.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jeremy

Nice review. I love the Sonett. I listen to it every day. I spent a ton of time auditioning headphone amps. None compared to the Sonett in terms of sound quality, build quality and value, which is why I chose it. Great customer service, too.


----------



## kunalraiker

Quote: 





jeremy said:


> Nice review. I love the Sonett. I listen to it every day. I spent a ton of time auditioning headphone amps. None compared to the Sonett in terms of sound quality, build quality and value, which is why I chose it. Great customer service, too.


 


 The setup you've got is very decent,but there are other cheaper amps which could bring about the same experience,the most important bit is getting the right chain,I feel you've established that with your rig.


----------



## brandnewgame

My Sonett has arrived and the sound is so wonderfully articulate. I'm noticing how each instrument was played and recorded to minute detail. I wish I had a week's holiday to enjoy it properly


----------



## TTEO22

Have you auditioned the Zana Deux or other tube amps like the Raptor before? Care to elaborate more? Many thanks.

  
  Quote: 





jeremy said:


> Nice review. I love the Sonett. I listen to it every day. I spent a ton of time auditioning headphone amps. None compared to the Sonett in terms of sound quality, build quality and value, which is why I chose it. Great customer service, too.


----------



## tdogzthmn

Has anyone been able to compare the sonett against another SET like the Bottlehead SEX amp?


----------



## punkaroo

I didn't do any direct comparisons between the two, but I have a highly upgraded Bottlehead S.E.X. amp (for sale too!), and I preferred the sound signature of the Sonett more so. I found the S.E.X. to be astonishingly neutral. It just amplifies the sound and that's it. It's a very, very nice amp nonetheless. And the fact that it can power speakers is a real bonus too!
  Quote: 





tdogzthmn said:


> Has anyone been able to compare the sonett against another SET like the Bottlehead SEX amp?


----------



## punkaroo

Sounds like you've really got something against an amp you've never heard, but dismissed because of it's price. What a shame.
  
  Quote: 





kunalraiker said:


> The setup you've got is very decent,but there are other cheaper amps which could bring about the same experience,the most important bit is getting the right chain,I feel you've established that with your rig.


----------



## Jeremy

I have auditioned the Zana Deux, but only at Head-Fi meets, not at home where I do my critical listening, so it would be unfair for me to try and compare them. I'm sure the Zana Deux is a great amp but I didn't feel the need to go any further or spend any more money once I heard the Sonett. I have heard the Raptor many times and I prefer the tone/sound signature of the Sonett. I have also auditioned the Headamp GS-1, the Stello HP1, and the Cayin HA1 tube amp. The GS-1 was the best of that bunch to my ears but I still prefer the Sonett by quite a margin. There are several other headphone amps I have auditioned at various meets, but I forget which ones at this point.
   
  The Sonett is also dead silent, doesn't get too warm, which is a bonus since it is sitting right next to me at my computer desk, and it sure is pretty, which doesn't hurt! 



  Quote: 





tteo22 said:


> Have you auditioned the Zana Deux or other tube amps like the Raptor before? Care to elaborate more? Many thanks.


----------



## TTEO22

Thks Jeremy, U got a cool setup for the rig. I am using the benchmark dac1 pre, hope it matches well with the Sonett. Thinking of upgrading my source some time down the road.
  
  Quote: 





jeremy said:


> I have auditioned the Zana Deux, but only at Head-Fi meets, not at home where I do my critical listening, so it would be unfair for me to try and compare them. I'm sure the Zana Deux is a great amp but I didn't feel the need to go any further or spend any more money once I heard the Sonett. I have heard the Raptor many times and I prefer the tone/sound signature of the Sonett. I have also auditioned the Headamp GS-1, the Stello HP1, and the Cayin HA1 tube amp. The GS-1 was the best of that bunch to my ears but I still prefer the Sonett by quite a margin. There are several other headphone amps I have auditioned at various meets, but I forget which ones at this point.
> 
> The Sonett is also dead silent, doesn't get too warm, which is a bonus since it is sitting right next to me at my computer desk, and it sure is pretty, which doesn't hurt!


----------



## TTEO22

Wow that is a nice DAC, am auditioning it tomorrow. Am using the Benchmark DAC1 now!

  
  Quote: 





rdr. seraphim said:


> Congrats on the Sonett punkaroo! I loved mine out of the box; loved it even more with the NOS tube substitutions; and then even more as things progressed (yes, there's even more to be had from Donald's very robust design). One of the reasons I like the Sonett so well is that it pretty much plays any kind of music with some of the "bestest" cans out there, a testament to its versatility and drive (that lil' 6H30 is one heck of a tube). I was using my Pico Amp/DAC with very nice results. Recently, I paired it with the new Wyred4Sound DAC-1 (Cullen Circuits) with the 24/192 USB option. The Sonett rewards generously, so give it your best and it'll play some music!
> 
> I've had several very late (early morning) listening sessions. My only regret was my lack of sleep.


----------



## TTEO22

indeed, I have the UM3x and the JH16. If I get the Sonett, would be able to provide some feedback.
  Quote: 





rdr. seraphim said:


> I couldn't agree more re your comment, "IMO an amp that is genre specific isn't designed properly." Similarly, I recall a conversation with Bobby Polkovic of Merlin Music about his TSM's (then the MXe, now the MXr), about how they would reproduce choral and classical genre's, my personal music preferences. His reply kinda took me aback, "My speakers don't care what kind of music you play, rock, classical, choral, Hip Hop..." He was unabashed in his declaration that loudspeakers shouldn't play music better with one genre or another, a stance that I have since adopted on all my audio equipment, from source to transducer. It has also made my music system selection process less subjective, as system matching and synergy become important and more apparent during audition.
> 
> When I first started my search for an amplifier, part of my purpose was to find out just how good the Westone ES3X could get, as well as a good basis for future reference IEM's and CANs. What I ended up with was an amp that I felt first and foremost delivered music, regardless of the genre. And for the most part, could handle most CAN's you could throw at it, from the venerable 800's to the best of the IEM's.
> 
> ...


----------



## TTEO22

that is great news! I have the JH16 and been searching for tube headphone amp to pair it beside being able to drive the HD800. Is your version single ended?
  
  Quote: 





spahn_ranch said:


> Certainly not to answer for anyone else, anyway I extensively auditioned JH13/16; HD800 and amps with the Sonett being my overall favourite.
> 
> JH16/Sonett was the most definite goosbump level combo to my ears; the HD800/Sonett were in that ballpark. Otherwise, I prefered the JH13 over the JH16 with Lehmann Black Cube; RA1 and a smallish Nuforce DAC/amp. The JH16's bass was too much one those; whether or not due to a lesser degree of control I'm not sure, but it was clearly overpowering whereas it was très excellent and beyond on the Sonett.
> 
> ...


----------



## TTEO22

Hi dannie01, may I know where I can buy the EML rectifier? thks.
  Quote: 





dannie01 said:


> Great, jc. Hope you like your new toy. BTW, try out the EML rectifier in the Sonett if you have a chance, learn that it's a very good sounding tube than a Sophia. I should have mine in the next week for the WA22.


----------



## jc9394

Not dannie01, but I got mines from Jack Wu of Woo Audio.  You can alos get it from here but becareful as Donal said it is ompatible but both 274B and 5U4G are direct heated so it may be to hot for the 6H30.
  Quote: 





tteo22 said:


> Hi dannie01, may I know where I can buy the EML rectifier? thks.


----------



## dannie01

Thanks, jc.


----------



## Rdr. Seraphim

"indeed, I have the UM3x and the JH16. If I get the Sonett, would be able to provide some feedback."
   
   
  We'll look forward to your observations TTEO22!


----------



## brandnewgame

From what I've found, the Sonett is great at controlling bass on headphones which can be overpowering in that region (my Grado GS1000s). At the same time, the bass is still strong through my Sennheiser HD600s, where bass quantity can be a concern. Feels a bit like magic to be honest


----------



## brandnewgame

I was a little concerned that the sound the DNA Sonett produces isn't warm enough for my Grado GS1000s compared to my last amp, but this Jim Croce album is so beautiful and natural in tone. Thanks again to punkaroo and all others who convinced me that the Sonett was worth buying. The combination of beautiful songwriting, clarity and tone that I'm hearing is almost bringing a tear to my eye 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I had a similar experience earlier with Steely Dan's Aja album.
   
  Awesome...


----------



## TTEO22

Between single end and balanced input, how did most of the users choose? I understand the inputs are not balanced, it is worth ordering it balanced? Any thoughts from the current Sonett users? Tks.


----------



## TTEO22

sorry for the typo, i meant to say Between single ended and balanced output........

  
  Quote: 





tteo22 said:


> Between single end and balanced input, how did most of the users choose? I understand the inputs are not balanced, it is worth ordering it balanced? Any thoughts from the current Sonett users? Tks.


----------



## TTEO22

that is a great compliment for the headphone amp!
  
  Quote: 





brandnewgame said:


> I was a little concerned that the sound the DNA Sonett produces isn't warm enough for my Grado GS1000s compared to my last amp, but this Jim Croce album is so beautiful and natural in tone. Thanks again to punkaroo and all others who convinced me that the Sonett was worth buying. The combination of beautiful songwriting, clarity and tone that I'm hearing is almost bringing a tear to my eye
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SoupRKnowva

I finally got to listen to this amp at canjam, Donald had to pull out at the last minute but Neko Audio brought one with them to display. This is the best amp that i have heard so far with my jh-13s. And even more surprising was that with music off, i could max the volume and not even hear a hint of hiss, it was completely silent, which is something that ive never experienced with my jh-13s, not even with the pico slim or my protector. If i werent getting the jh-3a i would buy one of these for home use with the 13's in a heart beat.


----------



## Xan7hos

Were you using the Neko DAC as a source or your own?
  Quote: 





souprknowva said:


> I finally got to listen to this amp at canjam, Donald had to pull out at the last minute but Neko Audio brought one with them to display. This is the best amp that i have heard so far with my jh-13s. And even more surprising was that with music off, i could max the volume and not even hear a hint of hiss, it was completely silent, which is something that ive never experienced with my jh-13s, not even with the pico slim or my protector. If i werent getting the jh-3a i would buy one of these for home use with the 13's in a heart beat.


----------



## SoupRKnowva

Quote: 





xan7hos said:


> Were you using the Neko DAC as a source or your own?


 

 i was using the neko dac that he had plugged in, he was demoing it as a system. The from what i could tell the neko dac was very nice as well.


----------



## manaox2

I heard this at CanJam as well. It was one of the best rigs I've ever heard with the HD650. I want that and the Neko now.


----------



## K3cT

The Neko DA100 is pretty amazing but it's a bit to the dark side. Not exactly plug-and-play in my book but should be beautiful if you can find the synergy.


----------



## Rdr. Seraphim

The Neko was on my primary list too. Loved the idea of the transformer coupled output. I opted for the W4S DAC and am pretty happy so far. The organic nature of SET of the Sonett, and balanced signature of the W4S is very compelling.


----------



## punkaroo

This amp makes you forget all your preconceived notions of what an amp can do with music, doesn't it? 

 You're very, very welcome! Mine still puts a huge grin on my face while listening to it!
  Quote: 





brandnewgame said:


> I was a little concerned that the sound the DNA Sonett produces isn't warm enough for my Grado GS1000s compared to my last amp, but this Jim Croce album is so beautiful and natural in tone. Thanks again to punkaroo and all others who convinced me that the Sonett was worth buying. The combination of beautiful songwriting, clarity and tone that I'm hearing is almost bringing a tear to my eye
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## achristilaw

The Sonett, the amount of performance vs. price ratio, can't be under-estimated. I have had mine a while (s/n 4), and it's a bit of Magic with any conventional phone you plug in (Ortho's need not apply). Built to last, I love it!


----------



## Rdr. Seraphim

The Sonett is a an absolute delight and continues to please. This is a sleeper of an amp that is often passed over for more glitz. But perhaps the best compliment that can be said about it is that I keep buying more music. I think I can honestly say that since owning the amp, that I have spent as much money on music as I have on the amp (plus upgrades 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





) .
   
  And it scales well with source, cables, power cords and conditioning, and most headphone types--excepting those much coveted and lauded ortho's (especially the Audez'e LCD-2).  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  EDIT: I have s/n 0007.


----------



## brandnewgame

Quote: 





rdr. seraphim said:


> The Sonett is a an absolute delight and continues to please. This is a sleeper of an amp that is often passed over for more glitz. But perhaps the best compliment that can be said about it is that I keep buying more music. I think I can honestly say that since owning the amp, that I have spent as much money on music as I have on the amp (plus upgrades
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Why is the Audez'e LCD-2 an exception for the Sonett? Just asking because I'm planning on buying a pair.


----------



## Rdr. Seraphim

Perhaps other's with direct experience with the Audez'e can chime in, but in reading the experiences from the good folks in several of the threads started for the LCD-2 (do a search and look for DNA Sonett), a SS solution might be best for now. I was hopeful that it might work, but alas, it's probably not the best match. Just not enough grunt (i.e. current) to push a planar like the Audez'e.
   
  I heard a rumor that Donald North might be working on a new amp. I wonder... Donald?  
   
  Quote: 





brandnewgame said:


> Why is the Audez'e LCD-2 an exception for the Sonett? Just asking because I'm planning on buying a pair.


----------



## brandnewgame

Hmm, achristilaw said the following regarding the Sonett: "I liked it! Some observations, I couldn't push it hard, but at "normal" levels for me it was quite good. The HE-5 burbled when I tried it! When pushed hard (with the LCD-2) the sound congested and lost focus...BUT that's to be expected! Solid-State (or a hybrid derivative) is the most solid of performers here. But a quality Tube unit will get your feet wet with this phone...neat..."
   
  Since I listen at very low volumes I'm hoping that the Sonett will be good enough, though I'm not wanting to buy another amp at this point. The Sonett with my GS1000 (for jazz/acoustic/classical) and HF-2 (for pop/rock/electronic) are good enough.
   
   
   Quote: 





rdr. seraphim said:


> Perhaps other's with direct experience with the Audez'e can chime in, but in reading the experiences from the good folks in several of the threads started for the LCD-2 (do a search and look for DNA Sonett), a SS solution might be best for now. I was hopeful that it might work, but alas, it's probably not the best match. Just not enough grunt (i.e. current) to push a planar like the Audez'e.
> 
> I heard a rumor that Donald North might be working on a new amp. I wonder... Donald?


----------



## SoupRKnowva

i listened to the LCD-2 with the sonett at the neko table at canjam, and it just didnt quite have the current to drive them nearly as well as the cavalli amp did. the bass suffered the most. the rest of it sounded pretty good though, but i could max the volume completely and still not be overly loud


----------



## Donald North

Quote:


rdr. seraphim said:


> I heard a rumor that Donald North might be working on a new amp. I wonder... Donald?


 

 Yes, I have been working on a 2A3-based dedicated K1000 amp, having shown the prototype at a meet in a January. I'm still refining it and hope to have ready by winter.


----------



## brandnewgame

Quote: 





souprknowva said:


> i listened to the LCD-2 with the sonett at the neko table at canjam, and it just didnt quite have the current to drive them nearly as well as the cavalli amp did. the bass suffered the most. the rest of it sounded pretty good though, but i could max the volume completely and still not be overly loud


 
  Thanks for your impressions, looks like I should start considering another amp... It never ends.


----------



## jc9394

I received a NOS Mullard GZ34 couple days ago from fleabay for a very reasonable price. I rolled it last night and notice the details and separation increased a lot, it tames the slight brightest on my HD800 with the stock JJ tube. Along with the 6H30DR, this is probably the best tube combo for this amp. Not sure about the metal base Mullard GZ34, hopefully I can find one affordable for me to try.



 As Sophia Princess, EML 274B and 5U4G mesh, all three have a bigger soundstage than the GZ34 but clearly Donald did not develop this amp with them in mind. It lack of dynamics and they are direct heated so I'm afraid they will decrease the life of my 6H30DR.


----------



## Rdr. Seraphim

The combination of the Mullard and the DR makes for a much more refined sonic signature. What a sleeper of an amp!


----------



## Frihed89

I heard the Audeze cans about a year ago at RMAF.  They were being driven by a ZDT, which is a transformer-coupled SE amp.  But has a "bigger" output tube than the Sonnet.  I haven't compared the specs, but i am pretty sure the ZDT puts out a lot more power, although the more important issue might be current vs. voltage, but I have not enough knowledge of the two amps to know.  Both are OPT coupled.


----------



## Rdr. Seraphim

The ZDT 6C33C-B's should have more grunt (v/r) for the Audez'e based on their higher drive capabilities.


----------



## IPodPJ

Quote: 





donald north said:


> Quote:
> 
> Yes, I have been working on a 2A3-based dedicated K1000 amp, having shown the prototype at a meet in a January. I'm still refining it and hope to have ready by winter.


 

 And it was a very nice sounding amp!  It really brought the K1000 to life and gave it a full-bodied tone.
   
  I personally find the K1000 a bit lacking in bass for my tastes, but out of the tube amps I have heard it with yours definitely was the most impressive.


----------



## santacore

Quote: 





ipodpj said:


> And it was a very nice sounding amp!  It really brought the K1000 to life and gave it a full-bodied tone.
> 
> I personally find the K1000 a bit lacking in bass for my tastes, but out of the tube amps I have heard it with yours definitely was the most impressive.


 

 I agree, it sounded dynamite with the k1000's at the last meet.


----------



## brandnewgame

Quote: 





frihed89 said:


> I heard the Audeze cans about a year ago at RMAF.  They were being driven by a ZDT, which is a transformer-coupled SE amp.  But has a "bigger" output tube than the Sonnet.  I haven't compared the specs, but i am pretty sure the ZDT puts out a lot more power, although the more important issue might be current vs. voltage, but I have not enough knowledge of the two amps to know.  Both are OPT coupled.


 

 Thanks, I'll put it on my list of amps to try 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Quote: 





rdr. seraphim said:


> The ZDT 6C33C-B's should have more grunt (v/r) for the Audez'e based on their higher drive capabilities.


 

 Sounds perfect, makes me even more eager to try it.
   
  Has anyone tried the Sonett with the Beyerdynamics T1? I'd be very interested to hear any impressions


----------



## Rudivanb

Quote: 





rdr. seraphim said:


> ... What a sleeper of an amp!


 

 Stop please? You make me drool  Though I never heard the Sonett I am happy to be on Donald's list for a balanced version, knowing my patience will be rewarded


----------



## jc9394

You will, I love my balanced version. Get the Mullard NOS GZ34 and 6H30DR, it is a big upgrade from stock tube.


----------



## Rudivanb

Quote: 





jc9394 said:


> You will, I love my balanced version. Get the Mullard NOS GZ34 and 6H30DR, it is a big upgrade from stock tube.


 

 Appreciate your advice, actually have already a Tube Amp Doctor GZ34/5AR4-STR and a 6H30Pi-DR in the house to role tubes.
 Did you upgrade the fuse(s) as well and if yes, what where the results?
 What is the value of the fuse(s) in the Sonett in the 230VAC version?


----------



## jc9394

Nope, I don't believe in fuse upgrade. It is too much for a small change.


----------



## dmac03

Has any paired the Sonett with Grado PS1000s? I am torn between the WA6SE and the Sonett. I would love to give the nod to the Sonett, but am hesitant since I haven't seen anyone else that has used this combo.
  Quote: 





brandnewgame said:


> My Sonett has arrived and the sound is so wonderfully articulate. I'm noticing how each instrument was played and recorded to minute detail. I wish I had a week's holiday to enjoy it properly


 

 The closest thing to the PS1000s would be brandnewgame's GS1000s, so I would like to think they would work fine. Does anyone know of a reason why the Sonett would NOT work with the PS1000s? Brandnewgame, do you use the low (28 ohm) output for your Grados?


----------



## peanuthead

I used to own HF-2 and it paired very nicely with Sonett.


----------



## jc9394

Quote: 





peanuthead said:


> I used to own HF-2 and it paired very nicely with Sonett.


 

 X2, I like my HF2 with Sonnet more than my WA6 (not the SE version)


----------



## dmac03

Thanks for the info. I've heard the HF2s described as the PS1k's little brother, so this is promising. What was it about the sound signature of the Sonett that you preferred over the Woo? Was it more articulate? Even though you prefer the Sonett, is there anything that the Woo does better?


----------



## brandnewgame

Quote: 





dmac03 said:


> Has any paired the Sonett with Grado PS1000s? I am torn between the WA6SE and the Sonett. I would love to give the nod to the Sonett, but am hesitant since I haven't seen anyone else that has used this combo.
> 
> The closest thing to the PS1000s would be brandnewgame's GS1000s, so I would like to think they would work fine. Does anyone know of a reason why the Sonett would NOT work with the PS1000s? Brandnewgame, do you use the low (28 ohm) output for your Grados?


 
  I'm using both the Grado HF-2s and GS1000s with the DNA Sonett on the 28 ohm setting and its capable of adding a very natural yet detailed tone. I've got it connected to a Lavry DA11 and it seems to bring the Lavry to life while not losing detail. I'm not very good at describing what I hear, but its definitely something to do with the decay of notes and the warmth of low-mid timbres. By comparison the Lavry sounds sterile, but it is useful for critical listening.


----------



## Rudivanb

Quote: 





jc9394 said:


> Nope, I don't believe in fuse upgrade. It is too much for a small change.


 
  Maybe you are right changing the fuse in the DNA Sonett makes little or no difference. In my Havana DAC I have heard quite some difference with various fuses. Donald answered my question about the fuse in the 230VAC Sonett: "The fuse rated at 300mA slow-blow type". Will get a Padis (Furutech) fuse for it to role and will let you know what I hear


----------



## Rdr. Seraphim

I tried some of the audiophile grade fuses in my Manley Stingray, but to no effect on SQ. (On the other hand, NOS tubes made a significant difference, as well as biasing the outputs a lil' hot to mitigate crossover distortion.) Let us know how it goes with the Furutech.  
  
  Quote: 





rudivanb said:


> Maybe you are right changing the fuse in the DNA Sonett makes little or no difference. In my Havana DAC I have heard quite some difference with various fuses. Donald answered my question about the fuse in the 230VAC Sonett: "The fuse rated at 300mA slow-blow type". Will get a Padis (Furutech) fuse for it to role and will let you know what I hear


----------



## jc9394

Taken from DNA web site.
   
*[size=x-small]• Selectable output impedance: 120 ohm (IEC setting) or 28 ohm (Low setting) via toggle switch[/size]*
   
  [size=x-small]I never use the gain switch before until this morning when I received the balanced JH13 cable.  I notice the "Low" setting it loud than "IEC" setting, is this normal?[/size]
   
  [size=x-small]aside from that, I'm very impress how well the DNA sounds with JH13.[/size]


----------



## Rdr. Seraphim

My experience with the IEC selectable switch was not so much volume (although that would likely be one way to describe it) as much as what it did for the soundstage. In IEC mode, the soundstage narrowed, while with the low setting it expanded, providing better apparent left to right separation and front to back, or perceived depth. With the ES3X that I use, I believe the lower setting is a better match for power transfer, and hence better fidelity.
   
  I wouldn't be surprised that the low setting for the JH13 probably provides more "umph" in the lower regions, which could indeed translate into more volume. Use whichever setting provides the best fidelity. Put on a recording that you are very familiar with and see which setting provides the best sound quality.
   
  I use a familiar recording with a well known natural, reverberant acoustic. Chesky or Reference Recordings are very well recorded and great baseline recordings for this type of test. Then, everything else pretty much falls place.   
   
  Quote: 





jc9394 said:


> Taken from DNA web site.
> 
> *[size=x-small]• Selectable output impedance: 120 ohm (IEC setting) or 28 ohm (Low setting) via toggle switch[/size]*
> 
> ...


----------



## jc9394

I did notice the low setting match my JH13 very well while the IEC does better with HD800.  I will do more listening tonight between the setting.  I guess I'm too used to the Low/Mid/High settings.


----------



## Rudivanb

Have the Sonett received a few weeks ago. Finally yesterday came to it soldering a XLR 4pin plug to the stock cable of my HD800.
 To be honest: first impressions are often overwhelming and it is the first time I hear dynamic phones with a balanced amp.
 But WoW: I am amazed how good it sounds, even on the most complex music. It feels like a heavenly match. Bravo to Donald for making an amp that brings out the best in all sorts of music, be it orchestral works, John Williams film music, Madonna - Hard Candy or a Mozart string quartet. Will wait a few weeks with tube and fuse rolling, am enjoying the Sonett already so much.


----------



## Jeremy

Quote: 





brandnewgame said:


> I'm using both the Grado HF-2s and GS1000s with the DNA Sonett on the 28 ohm setting and its capable of adding a very natural yet detailed tone. I've got it connected to a Lavry DA11 and it seems to bring the Lavry to life while not losing detail. I'm not very good at describing what I hear, but its definitely something to do with the decay of notes and the warmth of low-mid timbres. By comparison the Lavry sounds sterile, but it is useful for critical listening.


 

 I have the same combination of DAC and amp and agree with you about the Lavry DA11 amp being a little sterile by comparison to the Sonett, but with awesome detail. The Lavry has a really good built-in amp and I had no intention of upgrading until I heard the Sonett. The Sonett has more dimensional sound and a superior tone to my ears. I've been in that happy place for more than a year now where I don't feel the need to upgrade anything ... except ... possibly ... to the HD800. I know I'm going to do it sooner or later, and the Sonett is meant to be a perfect match with the HD800.


----------



## jc9394

Quote: 





rudivanb said:


> Have the Sonett received a few weeks ago. Finally yesterday came to it soldering a XLR 4pin plug to the stock cable of my HD800.
> To be honest: first impressions are often overwhelming and it is the first time I hear dynamic phones with a balanced amp.
> But WoW: I am amazed how good it sounds, even on the most complex music. It feels like a heavenly match. Bravo to Donald for making an amp that brings out the best in all sorts of music, be it orchestral works, John Williams film music, Madonna - Hard Candy or a Mozart string quartet. Will wait a few weeks with tube and fuse rolling, am enjoying the Sonett already so much.


 

 Don't wait, you need those tubes to bring out the best of HD800.


----------



## mike1127

I tried silicone tube damping rings with the Sonett, and a review is here. The review is primarily about the functioning of the damping rings, but since it seemed like a good match with the Sonett, I thought that you Sonett owners would be interested in a tweak that costs about $4 at most.
   
http://www.head-fi.org/forum/thread/506339/silicone-tube-damping-rings#post_6840038


----------



## budx3385

Hi.  I wrote up my Sonett experience last night, and I intended to post it here, but it didn't seem to fit rght so I posted it as a new thread in the Headphone Amps (full-size). Hope you all like it.


----------



## volume

Quote: 





budx3385 said:


> Hi.  I wrote up my Sonett experience last night, and I intended to post it here, but it didn't seem to fit rght so I posted it as a new thread in the Headphone Amps (full-size). Hope you all like it.


 


 where is the link.


----------



## pekingduck

I suppose this one?
   
  http://www.head-fi.org/forum/thread/508503/a-dna-sonett-story-what-cryo-tubes-can-do


----------



## jc9394

I missed my Sonett already...


----------



## pekingduck

Why sold yours?
   
  Quote: 





jc9394 said:


> I missed my Sonett already...


----------



## jc9394

Want a full balanced amp, sold it to fund WA22.


----------



## gooky

No need to be glum, John.  If it makes you feel any better, I haven't been able to enjoy it either, my balanced cable is stuck in Canadian customs, or something.  It's just sitting on my table, all plugged in.  I'll be sure to leave you some feedback as soon as I get to listen to it.


----------



## jc9394

Quote: 





gooky said:


> No need to be glum, John.  If it makes you feel any better, I haven't been able to enjoy it either, my balanced cable is stuck in Canadian customs, or something.  It's just sitting on my table, all plugged in.  I'll be sure to leave you some feedback as soon as I get to listen to it.


 

 You will enjoy it, it has great synergy with HD800 and JH13.  I found no other amp can do both.  Did you at least power it on to see the tube glows?


----------



## pekingduck

Well I just paid the deposit for my Sonett today!! I'll probably have to sell one of my kidneys to fund the purchase lol


----------



## gooky

Quote: 





jc9394 said:


> You will enjoy it, it has great synergy with HD800 and JH13.  I found no other amp can do both.  Did you at least power it on to see the tube glows?


 
   
  Um, no.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  To be honest, the thought never crossed my mind.
   
  Okay!  They glow.  The cables should be coming soon, and if I like the Sonett, I'm going to have to get a brown base GZ34 or a double D GZ34.  If I can find one relatively cheap.


----------



## jc9394

They are not cheap but the difference is very subtle, I'm not sure it is worth the extra over than Mullard GZ34.


----------



## budx3385

I defiitely recommed cryo'd tubes.


----------



## zenpunk

Quote: 





budx3385 said:


> I defiitely recommed cryo'd tubes.


 

 Gosh! this hobby is becoming increasingly ridiculous. What's next?? thousand pounds power cords? Cryoed fuse? Lutetium interconnect?


----------



## jc9394

budx3385 said:


> I defiitely recommed cryo'd tubes.







 I tried both cryo'd and non cryo'd DR and can not tell the difference at all.


----------



## TheWuss

back on topic.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  got my Sonett yesterday.  it's a beauty.


----------



## Frank I

Quote: 





thewuss said:


> back on topic.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Beautiful dude. Are you buying a LCD2 for the Woo


----------



## punkaroo

Nice setup! I need to take a pic of mine soon.
   
  Enjoying my AT-ESW10JPNs out of the Sonett as I type this


----------



## Backwardsman

I had the chance too compare the Sonett against my RWA Isabellina HPA.
   
  I used this setup:
  Netbook -> USB -> Isabellina -> Sonett
  So both used the same source, but the sound was very different. The Sonett sounded like the Isabellina but on some heavy drugs, added distortion and EQ. The Sonett sounded anything but clear and neutral. The bass sounded louder at some stages, the tweeter had much distortion and the sound overall was very very very warm. It sounded more like some kind of DSP than a amp. Both the Isabellina and my netbooks built-in soundcard gives you the feeling that the sound is pure and nothing is added, but on the Sonett, a lot of things where added.
   
  Headphones used: HD800 and Alessandro MS-PRO
   
  I can understand that some people might like/prefer the Sonett, as it sounds "different". Just like the ones that uses PS1 as a CD-player.
   
  I can also add that I didn't like my Isabellina better because I owned it, I actually wanted the Sonett to sound better. And I have a friend that also had a go on the same setup, and he also preferd the RWA.


----------



## jc9394

What kind of tubes you are using with Sonett?  It does not sound remotely to the one I got and I did audition with RWA HPA before.


----------



## TheWuss

anybody know if the 6H30-DR Supertube makes a big difference with the sonett?
 i'm still using the JJ rectifier (5ar4), and Sovtek 6H30-EB.
  sound is nice, but as should be expected, i'm wanting to get the most out of the sonett.
  anybody done some serious tube rolling yet?


----------



## jc9394

I would not say a big difference but it is a noticeable difference.  Try to get your hand on a Mullard GZ34 too, much better than the JJ one.
   
  There isn't much choice on the driver tubes, I only tried the stock and DR.  On the rectifier tube, I have tried Mullard GZ34, metal based GZ34, Sophia Princess 274B, EML 274B, and EML 5U4G mesh.  Out of all of them, the Mullard GZ34 deliver the best bang for buck.  Becareful with Sophia Princess 274B, EML 274B, and EML 5U4G mesh, they work but not recommended by Donal.


----------



## TheWuss

Yeah, i am thinking fat base mullard gz34. The metal base is going to be hard to find and costly...


----------



## Backwardsman

Quote: 





jc9394 said:


> What kind of tubes you are using with Sonett?  It does not sound remotely to the one I got and I did audition with RWA HPA before.


 

 Don't really know. Probably stock, as it was in a store I tested it.


----------



## Rdr. Seraphim

X2. There are differences. Definitely go for the Mullard GZ34. 
   
  Quote: 





jc9394 said:


> I would not say a big difference but it is a noticeable difference.  Try to get your hand on a Mullard GZ34 too, much better than the JJ one.
> 
> There isn't much choice on the driver tubes, I only tried the stock and DR.  On the rectifier tube, I have tried Mullard GZ34, metal based GZ34, Sophia Princess 274B, EML 274B, and EML 5U4G mesh.  Out of all of them, the Mullard GZ34 deliver the best bang for buck.  Becareful with Sophia Princess 274B, EML 274B, and EML 5U4G mesh, they work but not recommended by Donal.


----------



## Donald North

The Sonett is sold direct. In which store did you hear it? From your description, something sounds off (perhaps the tubes were worn and needed replacement) because the Sonett measures very flat frequency response with low distortion across the audible spectrum.
  
  Quote: 





backwardsman said:


> I had the chance too compare the Sonett against my RWA Isabellina HPA.
> 
> I used this setup:
> Netbook -> USB -> Isabellina -> Sonett
> ...


 




  Quote: 





backwardsman said:


> Don't really know. Probably stock, as it was in a store I tested it.


----------



## Backwardsman

Audio Concept in sweden. Also the power supply left a loud HUMMMMM sound.


----------



## Donald North

I've known Robert at Audio Concept for several years. Audio Concept has one of the original units with smaller power transformer built for 120V 60Hz mains. He operates it with a step-down transformer to convert from 230V to 115/120V. The problem is the mains are still 50Hz which is saturating the power transformer cores, causing them to audibly hum. I'm working to exchange it with a proper 230V 50Hz unit.
   
  I know he used to leave the amp powered on throughout the day. and he's had that amp for over a year now, so I'm sure the 6H30 tube is worn out and needs replacement. Your description is the classic symptoms of very used tubes.


----------



## Backwardsman

Yeah, the guy that helped me (not Robert) said that it was 120V, I don´t have any experience at all with tubes so I couldn't say if the tubes was worn or not. I also only tested it with low gain, my friend tried it with high and thought it sounded better. But I thought that it had enough power at low gain that I didn't bother to try high gain.
   
  Maybe you should send them a mail to control the tubes, because demonstrating it as it was 2weeks ago when I tested it is surely a loss.
   
  Otherwise the build quality was great. I really like the volume control.


----------



## Backwardsman

I would like to try it again under good conditions.


----------



## Donald North

Thanks, I sent a note to Robert, suggesting he give the amp a listen and replace the tubes.
   
  I'm working to get him a proper 230V unit this autumn.


----------



## jbach

Getting my Sonett soon! I have been using a Headroom Portable Desktop Amp. I generally prefer solid-state, but I see people saying that the Sonett is not "tubey." Review coming up..


----------



## techenvy

this amp looks really well made and awesome, cant wait for the review
  congrats


----------



## jbach

Got the Sonett.My first impression is the "speed" of this amp, sort of details on the high end and very tight bass. Bass drums are thrilling, not at all like any tube amp that I'm used to. I'm using Sennheiser HD580 'phones right now.


----------



## pekingduck

^^ We demand more impressions


----------



## vcoheda

which version did you purchase.


----------



## Rdr. Seraphim

Congrats on your purchase! The amp is one of the best kept secrets in headphone-amp-dom, easily modded for improved SQ, and solid, bedrock engineering. The simplicity of its design is its greatest strength. It does require some common sense as to headphone/IEM matching, but with the right ancillary components (e.g. DAC, cabling, and AC) it is right at home as one of the cornerstones of a high-end system. It is in mine!
   
  This one really needs a good warm-up period, which is characteristic of most tube amps. I leave mine on for a minimum of one hour before listening, and notice improvements as long as 4+ hours later. So, make sure it's plenty warm!


----------



## jc9394

When I had mines, I do notice an hour of warm up really opens up but never notice anything after that.  Too bad, I sold mines and kinda missed it.


----------



## gooky

An hour?  Whoops, maybe that's why I wasn't floored by it, I only let it warm up for 20 minutes or so.  I thought it was quite good, but I felt comfortable enough letting it go.


----------



## jc9394

Yup, I think the DR tubes needs around an hour of warm up for it to sing.


----------



## jbach

Quote: 





vcoheda said:


> which version did you purchase.


 


  Single-ended.
   
  To add to my impressions, I've been listening to Alison Kraus, and what really impresses me is the "emotional honesty." It doesn't seem right to say that the amp has "good vocals" or a "good midrange" because in a sense the midrange doesn't stand out as something separate from the whole impression of the music. It seems more accurate to say that I notice all the changes in mood and expression of her voice.


----------



## Rdr. Seraphim

[size=medium]Well put! That's what happens for me too. You start out with the intent to describe the DNA Sonett and instead end up listening to the music. ​[/size]


  Quote: 





jbach said:


> Single-ended.
> 
> To add to my impressions, I've been listening to Alison Kraus, and what really impresses me is the "emotional honesty." It doesn't seem right to say that the amp has "good vocals" or a "good midrange" because in a sense the midrange doesn't stand out as something separate from the whole impression of the music. It seems more accurate to say that I notice all the changes in mood and expression of her voice.


----------



## berthoud

Anyone have direct experience with a balanced Sonett and the LCD-2's (balanced of course)?  
   
  My Sonett absolutely sings with the JH13's but I'd like to find a full size can that sounds similar with the benefits of being circumaural...


----------



## TheWuss

I have single ended sonett and lcd-2, and the pairing sounds fabulous.
 I assume balancing adds another notch of performance...


----------



## Frank I

Quote: 





thewuss said:


> I have single ended sonett and lcd-2, and the pairing sounds fabulous.
> I assume balancing adds another notch of performance...


 


  Is it better than the Woo 6 combo because the OTL sonnet may not be as suited as the Woo transformer coupled amp. Curious


----------



## jc9394

I don't have a LCD-2, but it does sings with HD800.


----------



## punkaroo

I really enjoyed the LCD-2 out of the Sonett as well.


----------



## pekingduck

I do think the Sonett is transformer-coupled.
  
  Quote: 





frank i said:


> Is it better than the Woo 6 combo because the OTL sonnet may not be as suited as the Woo transformer coupled amp. Curious


----------



## jc9394

[size=x-small]*Design features include: *[/size]
  [size=x-small]• Purist class A single ended triode design featuring the 6H30 Supertube[/size]
 [size=x-small]• Transformer loaded output - custom made to DNA's specifications in the USA [/size]
  [size=x-small]• No coupling capacitors or cathode followers in the signal path
[/size]


----------



## TheWuss

yes, frank, the sonett is transformer coupled.  but, it has 120 ohm output setting, which closely resembles OTL...
  i bought it hoping to drive the T1s with it.  but find that it doesn't have quite as much power as i had hoped.
  hower, it is excellent with some of my other headphones...


----------



## Frank I

Quote: 





thewuss said:


> yes, frank, the sonett is transformer coupled.  but, it has 120 ohm output setting, which closely resembles OTL...
> i bought it hoping to drive the T1s with it.  but find that it doesn't have quite as much power as i had hoped.
> hower, it is excellent with some of my other headphones...


 

 The T1 and CSP-2 is magical and it plays the LCD2 well on everything except demanding classical at loud levels it has clipped. I am starting to think that the SS powerful amps would be best suited with wattage but the Little Dot should be able to handle the LCD2 because of power. The other alternative would be to go with a speaker  amp with a headphone input on rear like the Decware Taboo its 6W transformer amp with the 84 tubes but little too out of my budget right now. PS audio had very weak bass and dynamics were not the best either for demanding music.


----------



## Cortes

Anyone knows the e-mail of dnaudio.com?. 
     I've submitted several e-mails to info@dnaudio.com but I get all them returned, as if the address does not exist.


----------



## P+D-MI

Quote: 





cortes said:


> Anyone knows the e-mail of dnaudio.com?.
> I've submitted several e-mails to info@dnaudio.com but I get all them returned, as if the address does not exist.


 


 I used djnorth@earthlink.net


----------



## Cortes

Thanks,  I submitted an e-mail to this address. But, where did you get it?. It is not in the official Donalds page.


----------



## Donald North

Quote: 





cortes said:


> Thanks,  I submitted an e-mail to this address. But, where did you get it?. It is not in the official Donalds page.


 

 I received your mail. djnorth@earthlink.net is my long-time personal e-mail address. I'm surprised my info@dnaudio.com website address didn't work for you. I have it set to automatically forward to my earthlink account.


----------



## MrSpenkelink

Has anyone here compared the DNA Sonett with either the Woo WA6, WA6-SE, WA2 driving the HD800 and/or T1?


----------



## jc9394

I have compared balanced Sonett to a maxxed WA6 driving HD800.  I did not use the stock tubes at all, Sonett with Mullard GZ34 and DR, WA6 with Sophia and 6FD7.  Using those combos, I prefer the Sonett.  It is more dynamic and better bass extensions.  The Woo have slight edge on female vocal but not by much.


----------



## JIGF

Quote: 





thewuss said:


> I have single ended sonett and lcd-2, and the pairing sounds fabulous.
> I assume balancing adds another notch of performance...


 
   
  Hey Wuss, have you encountered any problems with the Sonett and LCD2 setup? not enough power perhaps? any clipping?


----------



## punkaroo

I had a Woo 6 at one point with a Sophia Princess rectifier. The Sonett beat it hands down; it's faster, has better bass, and got my feet tapping. I found the WA6 to be boring.
   
  I also tried the LCD-2 with the Sonett and found the pairing to be very nice. Better than nice, actually. Listening to k.d. lang on that setup was heavenly! I didn't hear any clipping or feel that the LCD-2s needed more juice.


----------



## Rdr. Seraphim

The Sonett has been a wonderful music making machine. I have one mod left to do, swapping the POT for a stepped unit from Goldpoint, and then I'm pretty much at that point where any additional changes would most likely be too cost prohibitive (e.g. transformers) or make changes in its fundamental design (e.g. power supply). I'm hopping that the stepped POT will give just a tad more extension, and improved channel balance.
   
  From here, I will be branching out in my investigation of other headphones. You might recall that one of my primary purposes for the Sonett was to determine the upper end possible with the Westone ES3X, and it has been the mainstay for my music system. (As I type this, I am listening to Beethoven's Erioca performed Otto Klemperer and the Philharmonia Orchestra.) Every system change including NOS tubes,  IC's, AC power, and the addition of a modified Wyred 4 Sound DAC-1, has been clearly delineated! My strong recommendation to everyone in this hobby is to get as intimately familiar with the sonic character of your music system as possible. Sadly, it's just too easy to make multiple changes to the core system, sometimes for the better, sometimes not, and to miss what the actual change was.   
   
One of the biggest changes in sound quality came with the Wyred 4 Sound DAC-1 (see below). And as controversial as it may seem, another BIG SQ improvement came when I changed out my Harmonic Technology Magic Link Two IC's for Downsize's "The Best Interconnect." You can read about my experiences here: 
   
  http://www.head-fi.org/forum/thread/508252/the-best-interconnects-i-have-ever-heard-photos/120
  http://www.head-fi.org/forum/thread/508252/the-best-interconnects-i-have-ever-heard-photos/120#post_7022612
  http://www.head-fi.org/forum/thread/508252/the-best-interconnects-i-have-ever-heard-photos/135#post_7026641
  http://www.head-fi.org/forum/thread/508252/the-best-interconnects-i-have-ever-heard-photos/180#post_7105913
   
  My review of the modified Wyred 4 Sound DAC-1 is a work in progress, but I hope to publish it sometime before Christmas.
   
  All of these items are part and parcel of how the Sonett performs using the associated equipment I have been using. All I can say at this time is, "Well done Donald! Well done!"
   
  EDIT: BTW, I plan to continue using the Sonett as my reference amp for some time to come. So, while a few things might change around it, the amp will remain! Yes, I believe it is that good!


----------



## jc9394

Please post pics of the mod and an impression when you are done with the mod.


----------



## budx3385

How many users would be interested in upgrading the transformer?  Maybe we could get a decent price on a set of silver wire transformers as a group.  I think that would be fantastic!!!


----------



## MrSpenkelink

Very interested in this amp. So it pairs very well with the HD800 by all accounts. Has anyone tried it with the PS1000 and/or the RS1i?


----------



## Rdr. Seraphim

Count me in! 
  
  Quote: 





budx3385 said:


> How many users would be interested in upgrading the transformer?  Maybe we could get a decent price on a set of silver wire transformers as a group.  I think that would be fantastic!!!


----------



## Rdr. Seraphim

Was going to add a shunt to the pot, but ended up ordering a 50K Khozmo attenuator from the Parts Connexion: 
   
  http://www.partsconnexion.com/KHOZMO-74447.html
   
  Here's the data sheet:
   
  http://www.partsconnexion.com/prod_pdf/khozmo.pdf
   
  This is a ladder type attenuator with 48 steps, the first 11 being 2db, and 1db after that. This should provide good adjustability for those of us with high sensitivity IEMs, and still allow good coverage for larger cans. Resistors are Caddock, the shunt being a Vishay/Dale RN55 (not the nude, but easily replaceable).
   
  I'll post pictures when it's complete.    
   
  Quote: 





jc9394 said:


> Please post pics of the mod and an impression when you are done with the mod.


----------



## jc9394

Thanks, this is going to be a killer amp.


----------



## USAudio

I've read most of this thread but still can't quite get an idea of how taxed the Sonett is driving the HD800's and LCD-2's.
  Everyone seems to indicate the sound quality of those 2 headphones with the Sonett is excellent but how hard is the Sonett working to achieve all-you-can-stand loud levels?
  While listening to the HD800 or LCD-2 are you typically somewhere in the middle of the amp's range with room to spare for further adjustment or is it topped out?
  Will I have to turn it up to 11?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EbVKWCpNFhY


----------



## pigmode

Quote: 





donald north said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> rdr. seraphim said:
> ...


 
   

  
  By "dedicated" should I assume that it will not be available with a single ended input?


----------



## Donald North

Quote: 





pigmode said:


> By "dedicated" should I assume that it will not be available with a single ended input?


 
   
  Yes, this amplifier will have standard RCA single ended inputs. I'm still working on this amplifier and have not yet decided if it will have a 1/4" stereo output in addition to 4-pin XLR output for the K1000.


----------



## budx3385

Quote: 





usaudio said:


> I've read most of this thread but still can't quite get an idea of how taxed the Sonett is driving the HD800's and LCD-2's.
> Everyone seems to indicate the sound quality of those 2 headphones with the Sonett is excellent but how hard is the Sonett working to achieve all-you-can-stand loud levels?
> While listening to the HD800 or LCD-2 are you typically somewhere in the middle of the amp's range with room to spare for further adjustment or is it topped out?
> Will I have to turn it up to 11?


 


 No problem here.  I run my HD800s just below 5, and I can't tolerate 6, out of 10.  The impedance hi/lo switch makes some difference, on the plus side.


----------



## USAudio

Quote: 





> Originally Posted by *budx3385* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote:
> 
> ...


 

 Thanks bud!
  Do you use the IEC setting?  I emailed Sennheiser awhile back if the HD800 was optimized around a particular headphone output impedance, but haven't heard anything back yet ... not holding my breath ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  How about the LCD-2's?  Anyone out there using the Sonett with the Audeze LCD-2's?  Does the Sonett have enough oomph to drive the LCD-2's or do you have to crank it up to 10 to get any satisfactory volume out of them?


----------



## vcoheda

you prefer the rudistor over the sonett for the HD800 or in general?
  
  Quote: 





budx3385 said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Asr

Quote: 





usaudio said:


> I've read most of this thread but still can't quite get an idea of how taxed the Sonett is driving the HD800's and LCD-2's.  Everyone seems to indicate the sound quality of those 2 headphones with the Sonett is excellent but how hard is the Sonett working to achieve all-you-can-stand loud levels?
> While listening to the HD800 or LCD-2 are you typically somewhere in the middle of the amp's range with room to spare for further adjustment or is it topped out?
> Will I have to turn it up to 11?


 

 First, whether a volume knob gets "topped out" or not when driving a particular set of headphones has nothing to do with how hard an amp may be working. Usually the headroom on a volume knob is more affected by the amp's gain more than its power output capability. Most AC-powered amps have no problem driving the average dynamic headphone to earsplitting volume levels - so whether or not a headphone can get loud on an amp or not is not an indicator of the amp's quality (or its power output).
   
  Second, the main point you're asking is best directly posed to the amp's designer, who's posted in this very thread.


----------



## USAudio

Quote: 





asr said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 I have, waiting to see what his recommendation is with the Sonett and LCD-2's.
   
  I was just kidding about the volume 11.


----------



## Donald North

Quote: 





usaudio said:


> I have, waiting to see what his recommendation is with the Sonett and LCD-2's.
> 
> I was just kidding about the volume 11.


 

 I haven't heard the LCD-2 yet...  However Punkaroo has heard them with the Sonett and posted this earlier in the thread:
   
http://www.head-fi.org/forum/thread/493097/dna-sonett-review/210#post_7109746


----------



## monoethylene

All your comments make me nervous in a positive way because next week I will get the Sonett ..


----------



## MrSpenkelink

^ I see that you already have the Meier Concerto. I'd be very interested in your impressions of how the DNA Sonett compares to the Concerto with both the HD800 and T1.


----------



## monoethylene

No Problem . Next year I will compare them .


----------



## MrSpenkelink

That would be good. I hope you enjoy the Sonett. I have a good feeling about how this amp will pair with the HD800.


----------



## budx3385

Quote: 





vcoheda said:


> you prefer the rudistor over the sonett for the HD800 or in general?
> 
> Quote:
> 
> ...


 

 Yes indeed, I like the Sonett better with the HD800s and also with the Chroma MD1s.  The Sonett and the HD800s on silver cables just sing together.  I prefer the Rudistor with the LA7000s.


----------



## monoethylene

Finally


----------



## budx3385

YEAH !!!
   
  Looking forward to your impressions, geehrter Freund --- after it's burned-in, of course!


----------



## monoethylene

First impression was that I looked twice if I have chosen the right album at Foobar because it sounded somethow special .
   
  Further I cannot understand some opinions in this thread concerning the loudness of this amp because even when using ReplayGain of Foobar it is realy loud enough..


----------



## pekingduck

Happy New Year guys and gals!
   
  I have been playing with my Sonett for a week (actually received it back in October but didn't have a chance to listen to it until Christmas..). 
   
  My unit is probably not broken in but my JH13's sound so good out of the amp I haven't bothered trying my other phones! Detail and smooth sounding with truly excellent dynamic.
   
  Not to mention how beautiful the amp is in real life! Donald definitely needs better photos on his site cos the existing ones look dull in color 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  I am very very happy with the purchase. 
   
  (The 6H30-DR and Mullard NOS GZ34 are on order already 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## MrSpenkelink

^ Very nice. HD800 with Sonett impressions most welcome. HD800 with Sonett and Meier Concerto comparisons also most welcome.


----------



## monoethylene

Ok I will try it 
   
  Source: Flac
  Artist: Menomena
  Title: Tithe
  1. rig: Meier StageDac --> Concerto
  2. rig: DLIII (stock version)-->DNA Sonett
  headphones: HD800
  Connection: USB (not the best, but Asio makes some difficulties when choosing optical and S/PDIF the same time..)
  Crossfeed: off
  Oversampling (Concerto): 8x
  Tonal Balance (Concerto): linear
  Pulse Response: "standard" one
  Volume: Concerto--> just the third light on, high gain/ DNA Sonett--> between 4-5, IEC Standard
   
  First of all, there are some differences but for me these are really subtle and I dont know how often I ve changed the plug of the headphones . Hopefully anybody knows this track because I want to explain the differences with the help of the different track parts. I will start with the Concerto. The first ninty seconds are only instrumental and the Concerto plays them really clear and divided and every beat is stacked and knows when to start and when to end. A dirac-impulsed robot!! The Sonett shows a smoothed crossover between the different beats and is also very clear but in my opinion the robot has a human brain who knows where the song itself wants to go, I would say the Sonett knows the mood of the song and sees it as a whole part, as an essential igredient. The Sonett prepares the listener in a gentle way where the song will end, what the song will do respectively whereas the Concerto surprises a little bit more..
   
  To sum up the first part, it depends of the mood of the listener whether to take the Concerto or the Sonett. Both are brilliant here. And to start the new year peaceful, Jan and Donald have made a wonderful job and I can do "amp-rolling". The vocals will be the next part but my ears need a pause and breakfast is calling . Further I will do the same with the T1..


----------



## MrSpenkelink

That's good of you. I look forward to more of your impressions. I'm particularly interested in whether you find that tube amplification enhances the so called holographic presentation and transparency of the HD800 more so than solid state.
   
  It'll be interesting to see how the T1 responds as well.


----------



## monoethylene

Hm, without any proof right now I think and thats what my ears remember is that the Concerto has an operative transparancy as well as the Sonett has a strategical one in regard to the whole song. Right now I am hearing the Sonett with the T1 and first impression is that the T1 is closer as the HD800. I am more personal with the music..


----------



## Eee Pee

Quote: 





monoethylene said:


> Hopefully anybody knows this track because I want to explain the differences with the help of the different track parts.


 


  Menomena makes wonderful music.  
   
  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## monoethylene

Quote: 





eee pee said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 )) and with wonderful headphones, thats it!! Actually I am listen to:
   
  - Cursive
  - Tim Kasher
  - Warpaint
  - Phosphorescent
  - Wolf People
  - Sea Wolf
  - Tu Fawning
  - Tweak Bird
  - Kvelertak
  - Miles Benjamin Anthony Robinson
  - Menomena and
  - Tame Impala
   
  right now to find the differences ..


----------



## MrSpenkelink

Does the Sonett have enough power to adequately drive the HD800 and the T1? A Head-Fi'er who owns the HD800, posted in another thread that he tried it with the Sonett and the Zana Deux. He felt that the HD800 sounded "thin" and under powered driven by the Sonett compared to the Zana Deux.


----------



## monoethylene

I can only speak for the T1 and the HD800 driven by the Sonett and in my opinion there is enough power to drive them quite loud and good. It is clear that loudness doesnt equal adequately driven and I am a human being who likes it more calm. In summary I have the Sonett between 4-5 in high gain and the HD800 sound wonderful. Because of the fact that the T1 have the double of impedance I have to rise the volume when using them but there is still space to augment the volume. In comparison with the Concerto I think that the Concerto provides more power in general.
   
  btw. It is promised that I will continue my comparison but my ears need some relaxing time as well as my girlfriend


----------



## MrSpenkelink

^ No worries. Take your time.


----------



## pekingduck

I guess the Sonett _might_ sound thin relatively if you listened to both amps side by side? (the ZD is $2500...)
   
  From my experience (around 1 week) the Sonett>HD800 combo sounds anything but thin. Of course I have not heard the ZD myself..


----------



## budx3385

I made a direct comparison of the cryo'd Sonett and the ZD.  (I can finally post something because I sold it last week.)  The ZD had detail and transparency, but the Sonett has presence, which I value highly - the feeling that you are listening to a signal that is not far removed from the live mike feed.  That requires accurate timbre and individual fullness, a coherent presentation across the frequency spectrum.  Listening to the cryo'd Sonett was clearly more satisfying and musically enjoyable. Besides, the ZD is a furnace - it heats up to make its oil capacitors sing, and it was WAY too hot for me.  Easy choice. The cryo'd NOS tubes on the Sonett produce outstanding microdetail clarity, and the presence I seek.  
   
  If Donald North ever offers upgrades, like silver transformers, I will definitely be in line.


----------



## monoethylene

Quote: 





mrspenkelink said:


> That's good of you. I look forward to more of your impressions. I'm particularly interested in whether you find that tube amplification enhances the so called holographic presentation and transparency of the HD800 more so than solid state.
> 
> It'll be interesting to see how the T1 responds as well.


 


  After a week of excessive listening with both and different amps, I think I know what you mean when talking about holographics. Sometimes the low frequencies come back like an echo and when it is this what you mean, it is more audible withe the tube amp and every time I hear that I am astonished. Concernign the transparency I think that the ss amp as a little bit more of them eventhough the Sonett doesnt sound muddy at all. I would say that the Sonett has overall the same transparenca regarding the whole track for example and the Concerto shows more transparency in detail. But thats my opinion.
   
  Btw: I have read in another thread that you have had the opportunity of hearing both of them at a meeting. If someone asks me either my life or a pair of headphones I would finally give the HD800 instead of the T1's at the moment but to point it out I really like both of them and both of them are in a heavy rotation


----------



## MrSpenkelink

^ Hi. Yes, I listened to them both via the Sonett at a local meet. Too little time to make any conclusive assessments but I found the HD800's presentation intriguing and would have liked to spend more time with it. The T1 sounded brighter than I expected and a bit metallic to my ears.
   
  I initially listened to the HD800 with a Mapletree amp but I didn't try the HD800 with the Sonett until quite some time and several headphones later. So I can't make any meaningful comparisons between these two different tube amps unfortunately.


----------



## monoethylene

Maybe you can say what kind of music you have listened to?
   
  The presentation of the HD800 is indeed intriguing. Even me, as an audiophile-unprogressive-person, like that really much . Contrary I like the amount of intimacy given by the T1..
   
  What do you mean with metallic? Maybe thats why headphones are called "cans"


----------



## MrSpenkelink

^ I compared headphones by listening to the same jazz track. I'm no audiophile either but metallic or steely is the best way that I can describe what I heard I'm afraid. Maybe it's a resonance within the aluminium cups? Perhaps it's due to the metal drivers?  I don't really know but it's a quality that I noticed only when I listened to the T1.


----------



## Audio-Omega

Is there a balanced input and output version ?


----------



## monoethylene

If you mean the Sonett, you can get a balanced output version. The input is normal RCA and not balanced. Donald himself says following to this question:
   
  [size=x-small]"I am frequently asked why the balanced output version does not include balanced inputs. This is because balanced inputs are not necessary to provide balanced headphone drive. Being a single ended amplifier, all it needs for input is a single ended (unbalanced) signal. The Sonett operates single ended triode with transformer loading the plate of the 6H30 amplification tube. The secondary windings on the output transformers are center tapped (and grounded for safety), thereby providing a true, differential, balanced output. Thus, you get balanced drive without the complexity from additional balanced input circuitry or input transformers. Again, the simpler - the better." [/size]
   
  You can also find further details at his website or even better write Donald a mail.
  
  Quote: 





audio-omega said:


> Is there a balanced input and output version ?


----------



## monoethylene

At the moment I cannot share this with you but clearly your hearing is different as mine. Contrary I have sometimes heard some metallic when using the K701. Thats why I sold them.
  
  Quote: 





mrspenkelink said:


> ^ I compared headphones by listening to the same jazz track. I'm no audiophile either but metallic or steely is the best way that I can describe what I heard I'm afraid. Maybe it's a resonance within the aluminium cups? Perhaps it's due to the metal drivers?  I don't really know but it's a quality that I noticed only when I listened to the T1.


----------



## MrSpenkelink

^ That's as good an explanation as any. I'd be prepared to give the T1 another try if the opportunity presents itself.


----------



## monoethylene

No problem..You can come to Germany


----------



## MrSpenkelink

^ Now why didn't I think of that? Thanks!


----------



## Audio-Omega

Has anyone ever compared this to Zana Deux SE ?


----------



## monoethylene

Post #247 has done it!!


----------



## P+D-MI

Done what?


----------



## Eee Pee

Quote:


p+d-mi said:


> Done what?


 
       Quote:


audio-omega said:


> Has anyone ever compared this to Zana Deux SE ?


 
       Quote:


budx3385 said:


> I made a direct comparison of the cryo'd Sonett and the ZD.  (I can finally post something because I sold it last week.)  The ZD had detail and transparency, but the Sonett has presence, which I value highly - the feeling that you are listening to a signal that is not far removed from the live mike feed.  That requires accurate timbre and individual fullness, a coherent presentation across the frequency spectrum.  Listening to the cryo'd Sonett was clearly more satisfying and musically enjoyable. Besides, the ZD is a furnace - it heats up to make its oil capacitors sing, and it was WAY too hot for me.  Easy choice. The cryo'd NOS tubes on the Sonett produce outstanding microdetail clarity, and the presence I seek.






   
       





   
   
   
  I'll be joining in on the fun, I put my deposit down on a Sonett.


----------



## P+D-MI

Got it, I'm a little slow sometimes, especially when I'm at work. Thanks.


----------



## P+D-MI

Good stuff. I've been on team sonett for almost a year. It's my last amp, probably.


----------



## jc9394

I wish Donal make a true balance Sonett, don't want to put my DAC in waste.


----------



## Eee Pee

Quote: 





p+d-mi said:


> Got it, I'm a little slow sometimes, especially when I'm at work. Thanks.


 

 The perfect place and time to be slow.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   


  Quote: 





jc9394 said:


> I wish Donal make a true balance Sonett, don't want to put my DAC in waste.


 

 You should have thought of that before you bought that PWD thing.


----------



## jc9394

I had a Sonett before with upgraded tubes, do love it and missed it. I would much prefer PWD, once you used PWD with Bridge, you will never go back.

If DNA ever offer a full balanced Sonett, I will get one back. I still have Mullard metal base GZ34 and DR supertube just incase I get the Sonett back.


----------



## Eee Pee

Quote: 





jc9394 said:


> I had a Sonett before with upgraded tubes... I still have Mullard metal base GZ34 and DR supertube


 

 I've read your posts about the Sonett.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Where did you get your DR Supertube?


----------



## Donald North

Thanks for your comment. In all honesty, I'm a single ended guy and like to keep the signal path as direct as possible. In order to accept balanced inputs, I would need to either add circuitry or input transformers. And even then, the amplifier would not be differential input through output, because the amplification stage would still be single ended. This is how some other tube amps operate.
  
  Quote: 





jc9394 said:


> I wish Donal make a true balance Sonett, don't want to put my DAC in waste.


----------



## Rdr. Seraphim

*THE MODDED DNA SONETT* Here are pictures of a modded DNA Sonett (thus far), including the new Khozmo attenuator (50K). On recommendation from Donald, I also upgraded the bypass caps* (one per each triode side in parallel with the bias resistors) on the 6H30 driver. These are the newest Blackgate NX Series. The combination of the new bypass caps and attenuator is a revelation in resolution, detail, intimacy, transparency, and dynamism.
   
  
   
Below is an outline of the mods that were made over the past 18 months. In this way, the resulting sound signature was easily identified whenever a change was applied. Each change brought a noticeable improvement, but not always a night and day difference. Some modes, like swapping in the NOS tubes provided incremental, but relevant improvements in sound quality, like improved extension (6H30DR - date code 1985), and a lowered noise floor along with a more liquid midrange (via the Mullard 5AR4 - date code from the early 1970’s). The more major the change, the more the sound improved. The Jensen caps refined the overall presentation of the amplifier, providing increased resolution, definition and clarity, especially in the critical midrange. The Jensens also smoothed the highs related to cymbal reproduction, and stringed instruments. The Audio Consultant solid Ag wire took a long time to settle, but it too provided improvements in overall resolution. With these mods, the Sonett is able to reproduce the most delicate, intimate music, as well as the bombastic.
   
These mods amount to mostly parts swapping, and at no time did I change Donald’s fundamental design. It was my goal to find out just how far this design could be enhanced by simply improving its parts. The benefits of the cumulative improvements in sound quality place this excellent design on cloud nine! Mated with the proper, equivalent high quality source, this amp reproduces music so that it sounds like it’s direct from the microphone, reminiscent of  the type of sound from several of my Sheffield Direct to Disk LPs!
   
 
   
Forget “hi-fi” sound with this amp. With all these mods, the Sonett is neutral, fast, discrete and direct. It’s so quiet and revealing that even on some of the excellent Chesky recordings it’s easy to hear the full noise floor of the recording, including inherent hum, HVAC, and the musician’s movements. Microphone bleed from the control room (talking) is sometimes apparent, as is noise from outside the recording venue (e.g. passing trucks and traffic).
 
Instrumental separation is uncanny. This amounts to an ultra-high resolution design, at least when paired with similarly high resolution source material. Combined with my modified Wyred 4 Sound DAC-1 makes listening to music an absolute delight. Keep a hanky nearby for intimate music, and a tambourine for more toe-tapping, hip swinging varieties. And be prepared to look into the eyes of the vocalist!
 
Total system synergy is important, and while controversial for some, cabling (IC’s, AC and headphone), provided significant improvements in detail and resolution. See the following threads for impressions with a really great IC:
 

 http://www.head-fi.org/forum/thread/508252/the-best-interconnects-i-have-ever-heard-photos/120 
 http://www.head-fi.org/forum/thread/508252/the-best-interconnects-i-have-ever-heard-photos/120#post_7022612 
 http://www.head-fi.org/forum/thread/508252/the-best-interconnects-i-have-ever-heard-photos/135#post_7026641 
 http://www.head-fi.org/forum/thread/508252/the-best-interconnects-i-have-ever-heard-photos/180#post_7105913      
   
 _A few comments about Donald’s base design. It is a balance of performance, sound quality and cost. He achieved a very high level of performance and sound quality with upscale parts, but not top tier. For example, he uses Ag plated copper wire throughout the design. The Alps RK27 potentiometer is widely used in may upscale amplifiers (including the highly regarded Eddie Current ZDT, amongst others). The transformers are already good quality, but by popular demand, Donald is researching an Ag variant. But Oh my, the cost! _
  
 
  
*THE MODS:*
   
*Phase I - NOS Tubes*
The initial mods were simple swaps of the JJ tubes for NOS. Im my case a NOS Mullard GZ34 (date code f32), and a 1985 6H30, the DR version. You can read some of my impressions of the Sonett with the NOS tubes here: 
   

 http://www.head-fi.org/forum/thread/444471/review-the-dna-sonett-amplifier-a-musical-discovery-for-the-westone-es3x-custom-iem-versus-the-headamp-pico-dac-amp
   
Cost: ~ $250 

 ~ $100 US ea for the 6H30DR version. If you can, find NOS DR version dating in the 1980’s; 

 ~ $150 US for a NOS Mullard GZ34 (but check around!)

   
   
*Phase II - Chassis Wire, Coupling and Power Supply Capacitors, Custom Bridge, RCAs Connectors *
This update was performed by Kyle at RAM providing the following parts swap and upgrades:

 Audio Consultant solid Ag wire 

 Audio Consultant cotton sleeving (see pictures) 

 Jensen Coupling and Power Capacitors (the big orange cans) 

 WBT NextGen RCAs

 Custom bridge for the 6H30 heater

 _Cost (parts only): ~ $200 US_
  
*Phase III - Attenuator, 6H30 Coupling Capacitors, and a “Nice” Knob*
This mod included the Khozmo attenuator and the Blackgate caps. I was extremely pleased with the results in sound quality this mod provided. The new caps are 2x - 3x the physical size of the stock units, are non-polar (no need to worry about +/-) and sound fantastic. There is an organic flow to the music, and dynamics sometimes explode on the soundstage. Rim shots are stunningly real. 
   
The new pot is a ladder type attenuator with only two resistors in the path at any time. The Khozmo attenuator provides 48-steps (versus 24 for most other’s), the first 11 steps being 2db, 1db thereafter. Finding a sweet spot with high efficiency IEMs is easy. This upgrade is easily justified once you hear the difference: enhanced soundstage, rock solid imaging, clarity, resolution and transparency. The effect is addictive!
   
The Khozmo is very stiff. Really stiff. It’s needs a bit of rotational mass. Audio Note makes a very nice matt finished, solid brass knob that matches the aesthetics of the DNA Sonett very well indeed. Helps with grip, and easier turning.   
   
_Cost (for caps, attenuator and knob): ~ $225 US _
   

   
*Phase IV - Vishay VAR-Series “naked” Z201 Z-FOIL Resistors (aka. TI Components TX2575)*
The good sounding Caddock Mk132 input shunt resistors were replaced with the “naked” Vishay’s. Who knew two little resistors would make such a difference in transparency. The background is, “shhhh,” quiet. Everything emerges pristine from a very quiet background. I had no idea that I was missing  some of my music. You might be too. Yes, I hear more details. Yes, it is more naturally rendered. Yes, it is more neutral. (The DNA Sonett does not sound like a tube amplifier.) Yes, it is clearer. Yes, I can hear more of what’s going on in a symphony. Yes, imaging is improved. “Headstage,” the bane of headphones and IEMs, is lessened; projecting an  imaginary 2-dimensional or 3-dimensional field is easier.
   
_Cost: ~ $36 US_
   

  
*Total Mods Cost (for all of the above):  ~ $711 (US)*
*Total Cost with a New Sonett: ~ $1911 (US)*
  
*What's the Next Phase?*
The power supply is a classic choke design. I have to wonder what an upscale solid state supply would do? I’ll probably leave this part alone since it would amount to a significant  change to the overall design. What about Ag wound transformers? Me thinks this would be the cat’s meow, but for the cost. My heart says, yes! My wallet says, “Whoa boy!” Oh! But I’d love to hear what improvements they would make!
   
   
*MUSICAL LISTENING IMPRESSIONS *
I’ll leave the objective discussion of these mods to another thread. I’m pretty sure the amplifier measurements would reveal similarly for THD, IMD, frequency response, etc. when compared to the unmodified, base unit. Maybe not. My listening observations are subjective, like the impression one gets from from reading a good book. Your impressions might be different from mine. I’d like to think you’d find these changes as musically meaningful as I do, but some people don’t believe anything outside of measurements can benefit any change in the characteristic sound of an amplifier. 
   
_NOTE: The musical impressions below were typed in “real time."_
   
I’m listening to _Buena Vista Social Club _as I write this paragraph. Never has it sounded so natural, dimensional, deep, and revealing. At this point with the Sonett, the sum of its parts far outweigh any single upgrade that I could point to. Equally difficult is trying to talk about highs, mids and bass. Instead, there is a cohesive, organic quality to the music. It seems like all the changes have culminated in a highly resolving, harmonious presentation.
 
It’s ridiculously easy to hear the recording venue, the mix, and background talking on several cuts right after the recording session. And they sometimes clap for themselves like you do after a good accomplishment. I don’t recall hearing that before, but I’m listening more intently too. Imaging across the soundstage, front to back, left and right, instrument panning and placement is clear, unambiguous, solid and localized.
   
Vocals are natural and as three-dimensional as I’ve heard, hanging in space. Vocal duets are harmonious yet distinct, enhanced by the differences in timbrel character of each singer’s voice. 
   
I’m now listening to a Delos recording of David Schifrin playing _Mozart’s Clarinet Concert, K622_. I’ve always loved this recording, finding it relaxing, yet involving. The strings are silky smooth, and David Schifrin’s playing the alto clarinet is tonally pure and lively.
 
“_The Smithereens Play Tommy_”--a 24/96 recording downloaded from HD-Tracks--is more dynamic, and explosive than I remember hearing. Before, the cymbals sounded more digital, sizzling, “cymbalant” (sibilant). With the new caps and attenuator, you can hear the metal sound of the cymbals more clearly. There’s more timbrel character and distinction between the left and right cymbals.
     
Transitioning, now I’m listening to _Arvo Pärt’s Alina, Spiegel im Spiegel_, one of my favorite pieces of music. It’s mystical, religious in the truest sense. The violin is in the foreground, the piano is further back, the distinction is more apparent than before. The violin is carefully played, with deliberate delicacy, sweetly. The individuation between the piano and the violin are also more apparent, but played in concert. The background is eerily black, but as higher notes are played on the violin or piano the music hall is illuminated.
 
On Für Alina, the rubbing of the pianist’s clothes (the movement of his legs on the bench?) and his breathing are more clearly evident, as is the release of the sustain pedal (“zing”). It is easier to hear the contrary motion of the low and high notes. I don’t want to move on to another recording. I’m transfixed.
 
The recording of _In Principio _(Estonian National Symphony Orchestra) is brilliantly lit! I’m hearing this as if through electrostatic drivers. (I’m actually listening to my Westone ES3X with the wonderful Whiplash Audio TWag replacement cables). The music hall seems to emphasize the upper midrange and treble regions.
   
For closing observations, now I’m listening to Mozart’s _Eine Klien Nachtmusik by the Acdemy of St. Martins in the Field, directed by Sir Nevelle Marriner_. I haven’t played this CD in a long time, and it sounds new, refreshing, vibrant. This is an older recording, but played through the modified Wyred 4 Sound DAC-1 and the Sonett, it sounds luscious, rich, free and open. Typical of technology as it matures, like the best in vinyl playback, the newer DAC’s continue to improve to the point that they seem to be more capable of retrieving, reconstructing and revealing the inherent music on the disk. I’m pretty sure that the best of today’s audio components reveal more of what was originally laid down on the tapes made in the 50’s and 60’s than the engineers could reproduce (e.g. the Mercury Living Presence series). That is, I believe the playback resolution of today’s equipment surpasses what was originally possible. 
   
All of that said, just so that I could exclaim how wonderful the modified DNA Sonett and Wyred 4 Sound DAC-1 reproduce music! LOL!    
   
Mozart’s Toy Symphony (same CD) is an utter delight! Playful, joyful, fun! 
   
_*Summary*_
With all these updates the DNA Sonett has become a highly revealing, resolving, musical amplifier. Do any of these updates stand out more than the others? It seems that the culmination of all the modifications came together with the Khozmo attenuator and the Blackgate caps. It’s as if the amplifier has been set free! Everything plays together, but the synergy and revelation came with Phase III. I wonder what would have happened if I had started there? Hmm...
   
This hobby is about the music, and the journey to this point has been a blast! I sincerely hope you enjoy your music and journey too!
   
   
* In the interest of “full transparency,” when I opened the amplifier to check for room for the Khozmo attenuator, I noticed that the bypass caps for the 6H30 bias resistors had been leaking. The ooze leaking from the caps was dry, so they had been that way for some time. I assume, that the resulting sound quality may have been compromised, yet I was still enjoying the amp all that time! 
   
  EDIT (1/13/11 0025) : The original electrolytic bypass caps are polar sensitive. After the amp was returned from RAM, the outer jackets had been removed. (Some modder's believe the outer jacket is detrimental to sound quality.) I could not visually determine proper polarity of the cap in the circuit. If the caps had been removed and reinstalled, they could have very easily been installed incorrectly, resulting in the failure.    
   
When speaking with Donald about the caps, he too believed that the sound quality may have been compromised. How much is the question.
 
When a part fails, there may be an obvious shift in sound quality. If the part value changed over time, and not all of a sudden, there is a likely chance it was gradual enough that I didn’t even notice. I cannot say when the parts failed, only that they did through visual evidence. I did not take any measurements of the capacitors in question.  
   
Sadly, with such critical parts as these, I cannot say for certain that the sound improvement of the last upgrade phase wasn’t partly the result of bringing the amplifier back into specification and proper operation. Donald said this is the first instance of this type of parts failure he has heard of in the Sonett. It was also during this discovery that Donald recommended I try the new Blackgate capacitors.
   
After additional discussion with Donald he offered to send me the original, stock capacitors for comparison with the new Blackgates. However, I have to be honest that it’s probably gonna be a while before I do the swap since the amp sounds so amazing. (Who’d want to go back?!)
 
A lot has changed in my system since I originally placed the Sonett into service. All I can say is that I do not recall it sounding this wonderful!


----------



## oldwine

Rdr. Seraphim,
   
  great work and nice sharing!!!


----------



## monoethylene

oulalalalala ))


----------



## pekingduck

Amazing mods...Too bad my soldering skills are non-existent otherwise I would definitely do it myself.
  The good thing is the stock Sonett is already excellent. Hopefully I can bring it to another level by just upgrading the tubes!
  
  Quote: 





rdr. seraphim said:


> *THE MODDED DNA SONETT* [.....]


----------



## jc9394

Quote: 





eee pee said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  fleabay...
  
   


  Quote: 





donald north said:


> Thanks for your comment. In all honesty, I'm a single ended guy and like to keep the signal path as direct as possible. In order to accept balanced inputs, I would need to either add circuitry or input transformers. And even then, the amplifier would not be differential input through output, because the amplification stage would still be single ended. This is how some other tube amps operate.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> ...


 
   
  I understand, just hoping in the future you will come out a balance amp.


----------



## Eee Pee

Quote:


eee pee said:


> Where did you get your DR Supertube?




  Quote: 





jc9394 said:


> fleabay...


 

 I asked because I've found a couple at quite a different cost, not including the differnt prices on ebay.
   
  http://www.partsconnexion.com/cgi-bin/sc/productsearch.cgi
   
  Link sucks.
   

[size=1em] [size=1em] NOS-68615[/size] [/size] QTY ADD *Reflektor* 6H30-DP (DR), Dual Triode, 9 Pin, White Box , Russia, Qty Avail 265 Singles

 $79.95 *$79.95 pcX USD Price*

   
  And more than twice that at: http://thetubestore.com/russian6h30pdr.html
    
  Quote:


> This tube was made by *Reflektor* throughout the '80's up to 1992.


----------



## jc9394

AFAIK, they are the same. The cheaper one comes in white box instead of original box.


----------



## budx3385

Rdr. Seraphim, man, you did an awesome job!  Well done !!!
   
  I wish I had seen your mods and chatted with you before I started mine.  I'm not finished, so I haven't posted anything except the effect of the cryo'd tubes.  I don't think my work can compare at all with yours, though.  I do understand how you feel about the SQ, cuz mine is also sounding better with each mod.  The Sonett really does upgrade rather well.  
   
  THANKS FOR THE WONDERFUL POST !!!!


----------



## Rdr. Seraphim

Thanks budx3385. I really like the foundation Donald designed. It's simple, organic. I understand that the Blackgate caps Donald recommended for bypassing the bias resistors are no longer in production. Grab a pair of these from PCX! These really opened up the amp. The next most significant change was the Khozmo attenuator, and swapping in the "naked" Vishay's. The sound is so transparent, delicate, relaxed, refined and pure.
   
  Keep us abreast of your progress! 
   
  Quote: 





budx3385 said:


> Rdr. Seraphim, man, you did an awesome job!  Well done !!!
> 
> I wish I had seen your mods and chatted with you before I started mine.  I'm not finished, so I haven't posted anything except the effect of the cryo'd tubes.  I don't think my work can compare at all with yours, though.  I do understand how you feel about the SQ, cuz mine is also sounding better with each mod.  The Sonett really does upgrade rather well.
> 
> THANKS FOR THE WONDERFUL POST !!!!


----------



## Rdr. Seraphim

Hi budx3385, I noticed your Merlin VSM's in you profile. NICE big rig! Bobby P. makes an AMAZING loudspeaker! I owned the TMS-MXe's and they were similarly musical in the same way the Sonett is as a headphone amp.


----------



## budx3385

^yup.  I had him upgrade mine to lead-free Mxe's 4 yrs ago, and I'm now waiting for an upgrade to the SuperBAM with some hi-grade oil caps. Good quality also, and Bobby makes good SQ choices, at least for my ears. 
   
  Q - did you replace the wiring one at a time, or make a photo map and do it all at once?  I've thought about replacing the audio lines, at least.
   
  Q2 - did you need to mod the front panel hole size or alignment pin placement for the attenuator?  I bought a TKD audio log pot from parts-connexion (on DN's recommendation) but it doesn't fit mechanically.
   
  Q3 - please send me (pm?) the contact info for the heater upgrade and the attenuator.
   
  Q4 - (ok, last one) - I replaced the power cap with a BG WX (very expensive on ebay, also at DN's recomm) which made a huge drop in noise floor, but it looks like you replaced it with three Jensen's in parallel - is that right?
   
  Yes, I did replace the bypass caps with BG NXs, and I definitely agree - well worthwhile.  Another mod I made was to replace the output XLRs - also way worthwhile - and to install Bybee purifiers in the audio positive leads behind the RCAs - HUGE effect.  I'll post it all soon. But right now I am awed by your work!
   
  THANK YOU


----------



## Audio-Omega

Has anyone compared Sonett to Woo Audio WA22 ?


----------



## jc9394

Quote: 





audio-omega said:


> Has anyone compared Sonett to Woo Audio WA22 ?


 


  I had, I have both Sonett and WA22 at the same time for couple days.  Sold the Sonett and keep the WA22, see my posts in this thread.


----------



## Rdr. Seraphim

You have PM. 
   
  The Bybees! Excellent idea! I just might give them a try! 
  
  Quote: 





budx3385 said:


> ^yup.  I had him upgrade mine to lead-free Mxe's 4 yrs ago, and I'm now waiting for an upgrade to the SuperBAM with some hi-grade oil caps. Good quality also, and Bobby makes good SQ choices, at least for my ears.
> 
> Q - did you replace the wiring one at a time, or make a photo map and do it all at once?  I've thought about replacing the audio lines, at least.
> 
> ...


----------



## P+D-MI

Now it looks like a singlepower amp, on the inside.


----------



## budx3385

Here I relate some relatively simple mods that brought my DNA Sonett up to a very high level -- virtually the same fidelity, coherence and presence as my Rudistor RP010Bmk2, which is a quad-mono solid state headphone amplifier that I consider to be a top-quality, SOTA reference - it is simply the very best headphone amp that I have ever heard.  After these mods, the main difference in sound quality between my Sonett and the Rudistor is a wee bit of microdetail and a slightly different sound signature that I regard as the fundamentally unavoidable difference between tubes and solid state -- the Rudi sounds a hair faster, and it emphasizes a different harmonic pattern (odd order) than the Sonett (even order), which I hear most clearly in decaying overtones.
   
  Before I begin, I want to express my gratitude to the designer and builder of the Sonett, Donald North.  He has  provided excellent advice and support. IMHO, the Sonett has an elegantly simple design that has upgraded very well. I am also humbled by the mods that Rdr. Seraphim recently posted here - I can't wait to incorporate some of his excellent ideas in my Sonett. Last, I must point out that these mods require the ability to use a soldering iron, and that they will invalidate the DNA warranty.
   
  The first step was to replace the stock tubes with cryo'd NOS tubes.  I related that story earlier HERE.
http://www.head-fi.org/forum/thread/508503/a-dna-sonett-story-what-cryo-tubes-can-do#post_6872440
   
  Next, I replaced the stock J+J power cap with a Black Gate WKX 220/220.  That was an expensive decision, because they are not being made any longer and are only available on ebay for a very high price ($400).  A more reasonable choice would be to obtain a Jensen 100/100 from parts-connexion (~$75). I bought a 220/220 350V BG-WKX instead of a 100/100 500V BG just to save $200.  This step made a huge reduction in the noise floor and greatly increased clarity.  Everything sounded fuller, more vivid and more robust afterward.  My notes recorded goose bumps with an a capella choral disk. The timbre was right on, as before, yet by repeated direct comparisons with the Rudistor, I noticed it was missing some overtones, and there was a haze or inner noise that I could detect in all constant tones.  Mind you, these negatives were all present before this mod, just less noticable, and now they were revealed by the huge increase in clarity and transparency.
   
  The next step was to replace the two Elna Cerafine 470uF bypass caps at the base of the 6H30 with Black Gates (total=$28). This was much easier than the first step.  Unbelievably, the sound improved in timbral fullness this time, rather than in clarity.  So now it had more "presence", which is what I value highly.  To me, this requires natural timbre and coherence, so that it sounds like a live mike feed.  I began to feel that the Sonett rivaled my Rudistor amp. I started re-playing my oldest most favorite CDs, and they were all just beautiful, some better than I had ever heard them before.
   
  At this point, I got a chance to hear the Leben 300xs, courtesy of a local enthusiast and fellow head-fi member (mikela).  He had installed the NOS tube replacements recommended in other threads here, and it sounded utterly fantastic with T1s and HD800s, but rather terrible with my beloved LA7000s (which are 25 Ohms in contrast to 600 Ohms).  To my ears, though, even with the T1s and HD800s, it really had tube bloom, giving a spatial planetarium-like effect -- to my ears, that was a false fullness, and it did not have natural-sounding timbre.  This was exposed by direct comparisons to my Sonett, which I had taken along. With the LA7000s or with the HD800s, the Sonett bettered the Leben by having a more natural timbre, which was particularly clear on live acoustic material.
   
  One week later, I plowed ahead with mods, because more parts had arrived.  I happily installed two large cryo'd Bybee purifiers ($85 ea from Cryoparts) on the inner conductors of the input RCAs.  That produced a huge improvement -- the layer of haze I had begun to hear was suddenly gone!  A layer of grunge was removed that was inherent in the signal, and the most natural-sounding timbres became associated with everything!  I was very impressed.  A friend says that even more grunge removal can follow with well-chosen placement of additional Bybee's - I am planning to do just that!
   

   
  The last step I made last weekend was to replace the Neutrik XLR output connectors on the front panel with cryo'd Vampire XLRs ($18 ea from Cryoparts, but no longer available there).  I was really stunned by this one.  The sound became louder - I had to physically reduce the volume setting, from 5.0 to 4.6, so perhaps 3 db or more.  And the timbre became fuller, even more realistic.  With one CD, I was jolted when I involuntarily jerked my head to the side, tying to "see" the violin that had just made an entrance!  Another improvement this made - it is easier now to insert and remove Furutech FP-601 XLR male connectors, which are not round but hexagonal, and are terribly hard to remove from the Neutrik females. 
   

   
  The last item I tried to replace was the pot -- others on audio asylum say that the TKD is the best-sounding pot on the market ($100 at PCX).  Unfortunately, it did not physically fit the pass-through and alignment holes where the Alps pot sits. I guess I will need to drill it out.  Now I'm thinking about installing an attenuator instead, like Rdr. Seraphim did.
   
  These mods together (tot= $540) resulted in a slightly different appearance, and a vastly improved SQ.  I can sit and listen to my modded cryo'd Sonett for hours, using either my beloved LA7000s or the HD800s with the silver dragon v3 cable.  (I can't wait to try the LCD-2 with it when it arrives!)  Its SQ is virtually identical to the SQ of the Rudistor, with the inevitable and unavoidable exception noted above.  It sounds completely natural with good disks playing on the Meridian 808.2i, with a presence, a "palpability" that feels like a live microphone feed.  I am there, in the recording room -- and I find that I have to turn the volume way down now to read with my headphones on, because otherwise I am completely captivated and must listen to the music.  
   
   

   
  Now, after a full week of burn-in, I am listening to the modded Sonett exclusively.  It has better presence than the RP010Bm2, and it is very enjoyable.  I would say that it lacks the finest microdetails - I am thinking about replacing the main signal wires with pure silver, like Rdr Seraphim did - and that it is not as fast on piano note attacks - for that, the silver transformers might be a huge improvement, too. 
   
  The bottom line, of course, is that the design of the DNA Sonett is what enables these simple mods to take it to the highest level.  As Rdr. Seraphim noted already, the stock version is built with parts that are relatively less expensive, obviously to keep the final cost down. Bravo, Donald North!!!
   
  Now, I am looking forward to making the next steps by following the ideas that Rdr. S had.  After I add the mods he made, I might be ready to call it a "Super Sonett" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And I am going to enjoy listening to a lot of old CDs that will sound "like new"!


----------



## monoethylene

You and Rdr. Seraphim stimulate my appetite)))


----------



## P+D-MI

Quote: 





monoethylene said:


> You and Rdr. Seraphim stimulate my appetite)))


 

 X2


----------



## pekingduck

How well does the Sonett work with very very sensitive IEMs? My JH13's work great but sometimes I feel there's a tad too much mid-bass on them...Now that I've done my research and found the Westone ES5's which have an impedance of 20ohm and sensitivity of 120db SPL. Would they hiss a lot with the Sonett?


----------



## Rdr. Seraphim

The Sonett is an excellent choice for IEMs. I use the Westone ES3X with a rated sensitivity of 124db, impedance of 56 ohms. I use the low setting on the selectable output impedance switch. The new ES5 is similar at 120db @ 20 ohms. I think the low setting would be the best match again but, definitely try it both ways.


----------



## budx3385

That's impressive.  My JH13s hiss with my DAPs, and I had to buy a 75 Ohm adapter.  I haven't actually tried them on my Sonett.  I like my LA7000s way better!


----------



## pekingduck

Quote: 





budx3385 said:


> That's impressive.  My JH13s hiss with my DAPs, and I had to buy a 75 Ohm adapter.  I haven't actually tried them on my Sonett.  I like my LA7000s way better!


 
   
  I hear no hiss with the JH13's at normal volume (around 2-3) and It only does when I max it out.
  
   


  Quote: 





rdr. seraphim said:


> The Sonett is an excellent choice for IEMs. I use the Westone ES3X with a rated sensitivity of 124db, impedance of 56 ohms. I use the low setting on the selectable output impedance switch. The new ES5 is similar at 120db @ 20 ohms. I think the low setting would be the best match again but, definitely try it both ways.


 
   
  Good to hear that!!


----------



## jc9394

Sonett it extremely good match with JH13, I heard no hiss what so ever if keep in normal listening volume range. Using IEM only, it is better match than my current amp.


----------



## pekingduck

I ordered a Electro-Harmonix 6H30Pi Gold tube a while ago and received it today. I warmed it up a bit and listened for an hour. Below are some initial impressions compared to the stock tube. I used my JH13's for the listening session.
   
  1. Slightly warmer sounding, but not overly warm
  2. At a given volume, the 6H30Pi Gold is louder
  3. More bass quantity but not boomy.
  4. Perhaps a tiny bit more transparent
  5. Vocals are more forward
   
  No hiss, no hum. It is a nice little upgrade and well worth $30.
   
  That's it for now.


----------



## machinefojj

punkaroo said:
			
		

> /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Shahrose, I really hope you can make it; I'd love to hear those 800s with the Sonett!
> ...






It is exactly what I need, Thanks for your explanation!


----------



## budx3385

Super Sonett update
   
  I removed the large cryoparts Bybee purifier and instead installed 4 small Bybee purifiers (from pcx, $85/ea) on the center and ground of R and L inputs, just behind the RCAs.  Another step improvement in tone quality and timbre.  Very natural, relaxed, so real sounding. Break-in happened rather quickly, maybe 10 minutes - went from quiet and not so clear to louder (had to readjust the volume control) and simply beautiful.
   
  I listen to the balanced Super Sonett now all the time.  My DT880/600 w Zack's cable is plugged into the Rudistor, and I put those on for a change once in a long while, or when I want to listen to something quickly and do not wish to wait 5 min for the Sonett to warm up.
   
  PS - mikela brought his Leben 600 and 300sx over last weekend, both with upgraded tubes, and the comparison was very clear.  The 600 was best with the T1s single-ended. The 300sx was sliightly thin in the treble and a bit bloated in the bass, but still clean, very attractive and engaging. I can see why some like the Lebens so much. But the Super Sonett has far better timbre and more natural sound quality than either Leben, in the opinion of both me and mikela.  Mikela's ARC DAC8 took the prize for biggest surprise - way more natural balance than the Meridian's digital in.
   
  Happy Listening


----------



## Eee Pee

As of today I have officially joined the Sonett owners club. 
   
  I plugged it in about an hour ago.


----------



## Rdr. Seraphim

Hey Bud! I'm surprised the Leben folks aren't haunting this thread. Comments that the Sonnet might be "that good" might give some folks pause! 
   
  I gotta get those Bybee's in my Sonett, but for our master bath remodel. The Black Gate power cap was a huge step up from the Jensen! Thanks for your recommendation!    
   
  Quote: 





budx3385 said:


> Super Sonett update
> 
> I removed the large cryoparts Bybee purifier and instead installed 4 small Bybee purifiers (from pcx, $85/ea) on the center and ground of R and L inputs, just behind the RCAs.  Another step improvement in tone quality and timbre.  Very natural, relaxed, so real sounding. Break-in happened rather quickly, maybe 10 minutes - went from quiet and not so clear to louder (had to readjust the volume control) and simply beautiful.
> 
> ...


----------



## Rdr. Seraphim

Congrats Eee Pee! Hope you enjoy it as much as we do! 
  
  Quote: 





eee pee said:


> As of today I have officially joined the Sonett owners club.
> 
> I plugged it in about an hour ago.


----------



## budx3385

Eee Pee -- I hope you are enjoying your new amp !!!
   
  Yes, mark, the Bybees will make a very noticeable improvement - at least they did in mine - and I hope you get a chance to install them soon.  Me, I've been listening to lots of music, and I'm really enjoying my super Sonett.
   
  I have some Mundorf silver -gold solder now and some wire, so that will be my next attempt to copy your mods.


----------



## pigmode

I'm looking for a new amplifier, and the Sonett is on my list. I have't seen any direct comparisons between the Sonnet single-ended and balanced, and wonder about their sonic differences. What can be expected from a balanced circuit such as the Sonett's, that does not use the signal from a balanced source?


----------



## Donald North

Both output versions of the Sonett use single ended amplification and have RCA unbalanced inputs. The balanced output version uses different output transformers and derives the balanced signal in the secondary winding of the output transformers. Otherwise the two versions are identical.


----------



## Eee Pee

Quote:


rdr. seraphim said:


> Hope you enjoy it as much as we do!


 

 Quote:


budx3385 said:


> Eee Pee -- I hope you are enjoying your new amp !!!


 
   
  Yo guys!  Yes, I'm enjoying it greatly!  Nice job Donald! 
   
  Not too many hours on it yet, maybe about 30 or so.  It has really breathed some life into the Sennheiser HD800s I have.  I started with an old Sony S9000ES CD player but wanted to hear more music than what I have on CD, so now I use the iMac streaming my iTunes songs to an Airport Express, then an old Theta Cobalt 307 DAC then the Sonett.  The DAC was about $650 or so back in the mid 90s.  It was considered a tad dark and laid back sounding.  It's keeping me occupied for hours every night, so I'm not complaining at all.   
   
  I can't really pinpoint the sound signature I'm hearing as everything is a little too fresh for my ears.  I took some time off from stereos for a few (too many) years, and I feel like I'm relearning everything again.  Which is fun on its own.  I'm certain I like this amp though.  And I'm certain I like the HD 800s.


----------



## pekingduck

Congrats Eee Pee! The Sonett and the HD800's are a very sweet combo and I've been enjoying mine for a couple of months. No complaints!


----------



## budx3385

Quote: 





pigmode said:


> I'm looking for a new amplifier, and the Sonett is on my list. I have't seen any direct comparisons between the Sonnet single-ended and balanced, and wonder about their sonic differences. What can be expected from a balanced circuit such as the Sonett's, that does not use the signal from a balanced source?


 

 If you live in a city with lots of radio and TV signals (RFI), then using a balanced output provides better protection from interference, as I understand it.  
   
  In a single-ended output, the audio signal that drives the transducer on each side of your headphones is in one Right wire and one Left wire, while the so-called "common" or ground supplies the current return for both R and L.  It also provides the current source or sink for almost every component inside the amplifier.  Think about that.  It has to be an infinite current source and current sink for everything, and the same return wire in your single-ended headphone cable serves both R and L, which means they are not separate, and channel separation is what gives you the stereo soundstage.  And when the signal in the R channel goes high, the return must provide the "compliance".  
   
  In a balanced output, on the other hand, there is a hot wire and a cold wire each for R and L, often surrounded by a ground shield (!!), and the cold wires carry the inverted signal, so when the hot lead pushes, the cold lead pulls, right in synch.  Get it?  
   
  So, now, which arrangement do you think is more efficient, has better channel separation, and is more resistant to RFI?
   
  Yup.
   
  At least, that's my humble opinion. And I hope that helps you.


----------



## pigmode

Thanks budx3385.
   
  I may as well mention here that I am looking for a pre-owned singled ended Sonett.
  
   
   
   
  Quote: 





donald north said:


> Both output versions of the Sonett use single ended amplification and have RCA unbalanced inputs. The balanced output version uses different output transformers and derives the balanced signal in the secondary winding of the output transformers. Otherwise the two versions are identical.


 
   
  Donald,
  I've sent emails to both of you addresses. I may as well mention here that I am looking for a pre-owned singled ended Sonett.


----------



## peanuthead

Congrats!  Sonett and HD800 make a great combo.
  
  Quote: 





eee pee said:


> Quote:
> 
> Quote:
> 
> ...


----------



## monoethylene

Quote: 





peanuthead said:


> Congrats!  Sonett and HD800 make a great combo.


 

 +1


----------



## bumblingbooby

Rather than start a new thread, I thought I'd begin here. The DNA Sonett, Woo WA6 and MAD Ear+HD are all under consideration to primarily drive my Grado PS1000 as well as some other low impedance cans. I'm not technically minded but am wondering what the Sonett is offering on paper over the other two amps that cost a few hundred dollars less? Has anyone heard the Sonett with the PS1000?


----------



## pigmode

Re: 6H30P-DR
   
  Is this *the one*? Any alternative vendors, prices?
   
   
  http://thetubestore.com/russian6h30pdr.html


----------



## Rdr. Seraphim

Sometimes you can find some on Audiogon, but sadly, not at the moment. Check there often since it "seems" more reliable. 
  Quote: 





pigmode said:


> Re: 6H30P-DR
> 
> Is this *the one*? Any alternative vendors, prices?
> 
> ...


----------



## pigmode

Ordered. Oh well, its only $199.95 I guess.


----------



## Clayton SF

I got my new Sonett. I got my new Sonett. Out of the box is is wonderful with my DT990 600 ohms. So wonderful that I just ordered the DT880 250 ohms. And the Sonett is barely 2-1/2 hours old. If the stock tubes sound this good, I wonder how my stash of Mullard GZ34s will perform. I am certainly looking forward to this weekend!


----------



## Eee Pee




----------



## Clayton SF

Now thars a beauty if I ever done saw one me self.
   
  That square dowel on that table top is surely nice lookin'. Wood and metal. Nice.


----------



## pigmode

I may as well make a formal check in. Sent my deposit in on Mar 30, and the projected delivery period is around the end of Apr. Its the single ended model, and to say that I'm excited would be putting it mildly.
   
  I am on the current audition list for the Neko D100, and it along with the Sonett will fit into my first computer music system. Am undecided on a USB/SPDIF device. The V-Link will be more affordable in the short run, but I will eventually have to try the Halide Bridge which really has my interest. There is also an Audio-GD NFB-3 due to arrive some time this month as well. 
   
  Let me put it this way, right now I have zero experience with computer audio, but I want to make it work. Luckily my current cdp will provide an excellent benchmark.


----------



## monoethylene

Quote: 





pigmode said:


> I may as well make a formal check in. Sent my deposit in on Mar 30, and the projected delivery period is around the end of Apr. Its the single ended model, and to say that I'm excited would be putting it mildly.
> 
> I am on the current audition list for the Neko D100, and it along with the Sonett will fit into my first computer music system. Am undecided on a USB/SPDIF device. The V-Link will be more affordable in the short run, but I will eventually have to try the Halide Bridge which really has my interest. There is also an Audio-GD NFB-3 due to arrive some time this month as well.
> 
> Let me put it this way, right now I have zero experience with computer audio, but I want to make it work. Luckily my current cdp will provide an excellent benchmark.


 
   
  Concerning the D/D Converter you also can have a look at the USB Thingee or the USB Tunnel from Blue Circle Audio. First one pass the signal through without any upsampling whereas second one can handle upt to 24/96 data from USB input and is, after a quick search, in the price range of the Halide Bridge. Personally I use the USB Thingee actually and I am satisfied with it.


----------



## pigmode

^ Thanks for the heads up on the Thingee. It looks like a good option.


----------



## Eee Pee

Sweet! I know what I'm doing tonight. 

... trying out the Sovtek and Shuguang 5AR4 and Electro-Harmonix 6H30 tubes.


----------



## monoethylene

Quote: 





pigmode said:


> ^ Thanks for the heads up on the Thingee. It looks like a good option.


 


  Take care that the USB Thingee is like a passthrough and max accepts up to 16/48. So depends on your music format if it is suffivcient for you


----------



## pigmode

Quote: 





monoethylene said:


> Take care that the USB Thingee is like a passthrough and max accepts up to 16/48. So depends on your music format if it is suffivcient for you


 


  Right, I think I'm good with almost all redbook in the collection (other than a couple of handfuls of non-hybrid SACDs). Having been out of the audio scene for about 5 years, I know nothing about high rez music etc. OTOH, I am definitely an aficionado of the simple and direct aspects of the SET "sound".


----------



## monoethylene

Me too . Okee I have a few HighRes music but 95% is cd standard. And I am happy with the Thingee. That is why I ve ordered a custom DAC yesterday from the same company .


----------



## pigmode

Congrats on the BC DAC! From what I've been reading (recently), they have some pretty formidable equipment. I look forward to your impressions, as my entry into computer-digital audio includes a substantially planned upgrade path. 
   
  I still have lot to learn...


----------



## monoethylene

The thing is that I ve wanted sth like the Thingee because I really love the design and the "ultra-not-fit-in-this-world" appearance. So, I ve talked with Gilbert what I want and what I have and ended up getting sth in a pipe without usb input (because of the Thingee I have) and now I have to wait 5/6 weeks. So, there is nothing to learn  only happy listening..


----------



## pigmode

May 4, 2011 8:38 PM​
At local FedEx facility​
HONOLULU, HI​


----------



## Clayton SF

Quote: 





pigmode said:


> May 4, 2011 8:38 PM​
> At local FedEx facility​
> HONOLULU, HI​


 

 Aloha. The blue chassis of your Sonett should go particularly well with Hawaii's ocean and sky. Congratulations!


----------



## dadab12

How does the sonett compare to the SPL Auditor? I'm currently using a Saffire pro 24DSP -> SPL Auditor -> Pro 900
  I Plan on buying HD 800 along with the DNA Sonett balanced with upgraded tubes, how does the balanced sonett compare to the single ended sonett in terms of sonic performance and rear input and outputs?
  I will be recabling my HD 800 if I choose to buy the balanced version..
  Thanks.


----------



## Clayton SF

Funny you should ask. I was listening to the Sonett last night and the SPL this morning. Fleet Foxes new CD Helplessness Blues. The Sonett has 120 hours on it and the SPL is 1-1/2 years old. The SPL's source is balanced and the Sonett is single ended. Right now the SPL, even though it is a ss amp, has an edge over the Sonett. The SPL sounds a little more refined across the sound spectrum and pretty kick a** with the bass. The Sonett still sounds a little brittle and dry in the highs but its bass response is as good as the SPL. The Sonett is still "young." The Sonett's rectifier is a 1967 Amperex 7-notch 5AR4 (looks like it's made by Mullard, Blackburn factory). The headphones: Beyerdynamic DT990 600ohms which has big bottom bass anyway and extended highs. But I used the same headphones while listening to both amps.


----------



## Eee Pee

Quote: 





pigmode said:


> May 4, 2011 8:38 PM​
> At local FedEx facility​
> HONOLULU, HI​


 


  Awe yeah!  Almost party time!


----------



## dadab12

crap, I didn't want to hear that 
  I'm looking for a good amplifier for an HD 800 hopefully an upgrade over the Auditor atleast with a HD 800.
  I thought the DNA Sonett is superior to the Auditor, I guess I was wrong?
  Quote: 





clayton sf said:


> Funny you should ask. I was listening to the Sonett last night and the SPL this morning. Fleet Foxes new CD Helplessness Blues. The Sonett has 120 hours on it and the SPL is 1-1/2 years old. The SPL's source is balanced and the Sonett is single ended. Right now the SPL, even though it is a ss amp, has an edge over the Sonett. The SPL sounds a little more refined across the sound spectrum and pretty kick a** with the bass. The Sonett still sounds a little brittle and dry in the highs but its bass response is as good as the SPL. The Sonett is still "young." The Sonett's rectifier is a 1967 Amperex 7-notch 5AR4 (looks like it's made by Mullard, Blackburn factory). The headphones: Beyerdynamic DT990 600ohms which has big bottom bass anyway and extended highs. But I used the same headphones while listening to both amps.


----------



## Clayton SF

Quote: 





dadab12 said:


> crap, I didn't want to hear that
> I'm looking for a good amplifier for an HD 800 hopefully an upgrade over the Auditor atleast with a HD 800.
> I thought the DNA Sonett is superior to the Auditor, I guess I was wrong?


 

 I would hold off on saying that you were wrong in thinking that the Sonett is superior to the Auditor. There are several things you must consider. 1) The Sonett has not hit is full potential because it I have only used it for 120 hours and I think it should only get better after 200+ hours. 2) I have only used that one 5AR4 rectifier and that rectifier is also NOS and needs some burn in time as well. 3) I am listening to the Sonett with the DT990 600ohm. I do not own an HD800--wish I did, so my opinion is based on the DT. 4) You may have an entirely different experience from mine if you were able to audition a Sonett yourself with your headphones of choice AND the music of choice. My source equipment is the Emotiva ERC-2 > Emotiva X-Series Coax cable > PS Audio DLIII DAC > Bren1 Vida IC > Sonett. 5) the Auditor is well-aged--1-1/2 years of use (albeit no 24/7).


----------



## dadab12

IThank you. I don't think there's a better amp in that price range is therE?
  I'm worried that perhaps the Saffire 24DSP might be a bottleneck in that setup..


----------



## Clayton SF

Even though the Auditor's sound is a little more refined than the Sonett (at least at this moment) the Sonett is able to produce a slightly wider soundstage with a little more 3D presence than the Auditor. What is your music of preference?


----------



## dadab12

Jazz, Fusion, downtempo, deephouse, classic, R&B, progressive rock, Alternative, Indie. Honestly everything that makes me smile.


----------



## Clayton SF

Same here. Have you heard this CD: Chris Doky, Scenes from A Dream? This sounds wicked on the Sonett and certainly makes me smile. Listen to it on iTunes. Double Bass, Jazz.


----------



## dadab12

Ok, I will. I love drum and bass too! I forgot about that. I think I'm gonna buy a sonett with a balanced HD 800. I think it's my best option.


----------



## pigmode

Sonett is in house, connected up and burning in.  
   
  I love the exterior quality and aesthetics of the Sonett, and yes Clayton SF, I find the Sonett blue to be a very pleasing reminder of the ocean and sky. 
   
  The ordering process was enjoyable, the Sonett was well boxed and undamaged, and it arrived right on schedule according the quote of a one month waiting time.
   
  Listened to a couple of CDs straight out, no warm up and about halfway through the first disc I'll have to say that I was pretty impressed. We'll see how things go, as the plan is to stay with the stock tubes for the next 2-3 weeks, and there is a NOS set ready to go.


----------



## Clayton SF

You're going to love your new Sonett. Listen to it mature. Have a great Aloha Friday! and a great weekend. Surf's up! Music's On!


----------



## Rdr. Seraphim

Great approach. Just enjoy the music anew! The Sonett is a sleeper! Wait on the NOS stuff, mods, etc. and just enjoy... *and* congrats on your new amp!
  
  Quote: 





pigmode said:


> Sonett is in house, connected up and burning in.
> 
> I love the exterior quality and aesthetics of the Sonett, and yes Clayton SF, I find the Sonett blue to be a very pleasing reminder of the ocean and sky.
> 
> ...


----------



## Eee Pee

Quote: 





pigmode said:


> Sonett is in house, connected up and burning in.


 


  Take some pictures!  
   
  I love looking at this thing.  I'll be listening and just stare at the tube glow and the blue color as the sun goes down and I head into sonic wonderland.


----------



## Clayton SF

Here's some pictures.
  It's great to be able to see beauty as well as hear it.


----------



## dadab12

Awesome Pictures. The sonett looks so relaxing


----------



## Clayton SF

I agree. It's color is relaxing as the color of the sky and its reflection in the ocean in a photo by Redcarmoose:


----------



## Eee Pee

Nice Clayton!  Cool CD player too!


----------



## bumblingbooby

I think that they might be the nicest photos I've seen of the Sonett to date. What a lovely piece of kit it is. I ordered mine a couple of nights ago and these shots have suddenly made me feel excited about my purchase.


----------



## dadab12

I love it. the design is so unique and well thought..
  I hope the sound matches it well because I'm about to buy the balanced version


----------



## Clayton SF

Thanks! Even it's screws, as viewed from above, are impressive--like diamonds.


----------



## upstateguy

Quote: 





pigmode said:


> Sonett is in house, connected up and burning in.
> 
> I love the exterior quality and aesthetics of the Sonett, and yes Clayton SF, I find the Sonett blue to be a very pleasing reminder of the ocean and sky.
> 
> ...


 

 Howdy pigmode
   
  I noticed that you said you were pretty impressed.  I was wondering what you were using prior to the Sonett?
   
  USG


----------



## jc9394

clayton sf said:


> Here's some pictures.
> It's great to be able to see beauty as well as hear it.




I missed my Sonett now, it was very impressive with HD800. Especially with the Mullard GZ34 and the DR supertube.


----------



## buddyboy

I've had my Sonett with balanced outputs driving my HD800s for about one month now and it sounds fantastic. The Sonett is dead quiet and I am impressed. I just bought Alison Krauss' " Paper Airplane" and what a phenominal recording and the instruments just float, but her voice, as my wife says, sounds just like an angel.


----------



## pigmode

Quote: 





upstateguy said:


> Howdy pigmode
> 
> I noticed that you said you were pretty impressed.  I was wondering what you were using prior to the Sonett?
> 
> USG


 


   
   
  As the story goes I took a complete 5 yr time out from audio, and picked up a Yamamoto HA-02 near the end of 2010. Much has changed, especially in terms of audio dialogue. My current equipment includes the Modwright external PSU and tube analog stage/Oppo BDP-83 and an HD600. Almost the whole dirt on a career in mid-fi audio is in my profile .
   
  For me the Yamamoto absolutely excelled in tonality, but failed in terms of dynamics. 
   
   
   
   
  Clayton SF, 
  Classy set up! Nice to see 47 Labs stepping up to the plate .


----------



## bumblingbooby

Hey pigmode, I see that you have the Audio-gd NFB-3. Are you pairing it with the Sonett? I've commenced the search for a DAC in earnest and both the NFB-3 / NFB-2 stand out as excellent performers at their respective price points. Any thoughts?


----------



## dpump

Rdr. Seraphim,
   
  Have you found the steps on the Khozmo to be close enought together that you are able to get a suitable volume on any phone? Do you remember the value of the Vishay Z-Foil resistors? I know the Khozmo is 50K ohms but I don't know what the value of the resistor should be. Have you found the Khozmo to be any easier to turn after using it for a while?
   
  Thanks


----------



## Sweden

Anyone here tried out the LCD-2's with the Sonett?
  I've head one person saying listening levels weren't all there.
  If this is the case I hope Donald will "juice it up" with the next amp so it will work perfectly with my headphones of choice.


----------



## pekingduck

Sweden,
   
  Just received my LCD-2's and I'll try them on my SE Sonett tonight. Cheers


----------



## Rdr. Seraphim

The 48 steps on the Khozmo are an ideal match for the Sonett. The first 12 steps are -2db increments, thereafter -1db. I picked up the 50K version, and substituted the 47K Naked Vishay from Parts Connexion. Per Donald, it's close enough. (See my photos for installation.) 
   
  I "think" the pot has loosened up, but I could have also gotten used to it. The hefty Audio Note knob KNOBS-74250,  also from Parts Connexion, provides some additional rotational mass, which helps. 
   
  While the stock Khozmo is excellent, swapping in the Naked Vishay's is a revelation.
   
  Best of luck! 
  
  Quote: 





dpump said:


> Rdr. Seraphim,
> 
> Have you found the steps on the Khozmo to be close enought together that you are able to get a suitable volume on any phone? Do you remember the value of the Vishay Z-Foil resistors? I know the Khozmo is 50K ohms but I don't know what the value of the resistor should be. Have you found the Khozmo to be any easier to turn after using it for a while?
> 
> Thanks


----------



## Donald North

My 2A3 amp under development is specifically designed for low efficiency headphones like the K1000, HE5/HE-6, and LCD-2.
  
  Quote: 





sweden said:


> Anyone here tried out the LCD-2's with the Sonett?
> I've head one person saying listening levels weren't all there.
> If this is the case I hope Donald will "juice it up" with the next amp so it will work perfectly with my headphones of choice.


----------



## santacore

I've listened to Donald's new 2A3 amp a few times recently and it's definitely a juiced up Sonett. He took everything I loved about the Sonett and increased it. It's definitely an amp to keep an eye out for in the future.


----------



## pekingduck

Just tried the LCD-2's with my Sonett and below are some very brief impressions.
   
  Reference amp: CEntrance DACmini (SS)
  Source: iPod + Algorythm Solo
  Music: The Dark Knight OST
   
  Volume: I normally listen to my HD800's with the volume knob set between 3 and 4 (with impedance set to "IEC"). To achieve similar levels with the LCD-2's, I have to turn the knob to 5-6 (with impedance set to "Low")
   
  Bass: The DACmini had a tighter grip by a wide margin. In contrast, the bass was a bit muddy and not as snappy with the Sonett.
   
  Soundstage and Imaging: The DACmini won again. Soundstage was a bit wider and there's more air between instruments. The sound was also more focused.
   
  Transparency: Another +1 for the DACmini
   
  That's it for now. Let me know if you have any questions.
   
  P.S.: My Sonett is equipped with a brand new 6H30P-DR so l'll report back in a week or two if there's any change in sound.


----------



## dadab12

That's really disappointing. It doesn't make sense though -_-
  The sonett is much pricier!!
  
  Quote: 





pekingduck said:


> Just tried the LCD-2's with my Sonett and below are some very brief impressions.
> 
> Reference amp: CEntrance DACmini (SS)
> Source: iPod + Algorythm Solo
> ...


----------



## pekingduck

Well it's only the inefficient planars that the Sonett has trouble driving.
  The Sonett can drive the HD800's, DT770's and JH13's beautifully. I haven't tried the HD800's with my DACmini yet but I suspect the Sonett might be the better amp for the Senns.


----------



## dadab12

Please do try, As i'm about to purchase the balanced version.
  Erghh, I couldn't spend 2700$ on a Saffire Liquid fire right?!
  haha. I'm so crazy I have to settle for a sonett. even if it doesn't sound as good as I hoped, it's still a nice looking product to decorate the house. yeah.


----------



## upstateguy

Quote: 





pigmode said:


> As the story goes I took a complete 5 yr time out from audio, and picked up a Yamamoto HA-02 near the end of 2010. Much has changed, especially in terms of audio dialogue. My current equipment includes the Modwright external PSU and tube analog stage/Oppo BDP-83 and an HD600. Almost the whole dirt on a career in mid-fi audio is in my profile .
> 
> For me the Yamamoto absolutely excelled in tonality, but failed in terms of dynamics.


 

 PM sent.


----------



## Sweden

Hey Donald what will the pricing be for the new amp?
  I really think it would be an absolute killer at around 1k.
  If you make the LCD-2's sing with this amp just like the Sonett did with the HD800/T1, for this price you have seriously competitive product in already big and expansive market. I cant think of anything other then amps 2-4 times higher in price who can compete here.
  Also you will have the folks leaning towards the Lyr to instead save up to finance this beauty.
   
  Any pictures of the amp?


----------



## Clayton SF

I did a head-fi search for a DNA 2A3 and this is what it found; this must be it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 --> Orange County Meet Impressions: 1/30/2010


----------



## santacore

Here are a few pics from this last weekend. I believe the amp is in it's final prototype phase, and he should be gearing up for production soon. Yes, it looks even better in person!!


----------



## Clayton SF

Quote: 





santacore said:


> Here are a few pics from this last weekend. I believe the amp is in it's final prototype phase, and he should be gearing up for production soon. Yes, it looks even better in person!!


 
   
  OMG. There goes my savings account--again! What other headphones can this beast drive besides the K1000?


----------



## Donald North

Thanks guys for posting those pics of the prototype. The final version will have the tubes and components repositioned for cleaner wiring layout, and of course a faceplate.
   
  Regarding price, there are a lot more components required to produce the power in this amp compared to the Sonett. It's not finalized yet but I'm targeting $2500.
  
  Quote: 





sweden said:


> Hey Donald what will the pricing be for the new amp?
> I really think it would be an absolute killer at around 1k.
> If you make the LCD-2's sing with this amp just like the Sonett did with the HD800/T1, for this price you have seriously competitive product in already big and expansive market. I cant think of anything other then amps 2-4 times higher in price who can compete here.
> Also you will have the folks leaning towards the Lyr to instead save up to finance this beauty.
> ...


----------



## pekingduck

Any trade-in program for existing Sonett owners?


----------



## santacore

Quote: 





clayton sf said:


> OMG. There goes my savings account--again! What other headphones can this beast drive besides the K1000?


 

 My LCD-2's and HD800's sounded pretty darn good with it.


----------



## jc9394

Is it still a SE input with balanced out?  I want one...


----------



## dadab12

Hey mate, How do you compare the WA22 to the Sonett with balanced signal especially with HD800 and LCD2?
  I'm really contemplating between the two, though the WA22 is almost double the price
  
  Quote: 





jc9394 said:


> Is it still a SE input with balanced out?  I want one...


----------



## USAudio

I've always liked the sleek looks of the DNA amp *except* for the exposed top-mounted transformer, which mars the amps good looks IMHO. 
  It's too large (and probably too crowded) to ideally hide inside the chassis but maybe a cover could be placed over the transformer, like Woo Audio does with all their amps?
  Maybe a simple clean gloss-black or matching-blue sheet metal transformer cover?  This is of course a small cosmetic issue, what really matters of course is how it sounds!


----------



## Donald North

Quote: 





pekingduck said:


> Any trade-in program for existing Sonett owners?


 

 I am considering a loyalty reward for people who purchased new Sonetts and now want to add this 2A3 amp to their setup. Keep in mind this is not a replacement for the Sonett. It's specifically design for low efficiency headphones that require high power & gain and low output impedance.
   
   
  Quote: 





jc9394 said:


> Is it still a SE input with balanced out?  I want one...


 

 Yes, it will have RCA inputs and XLR balanced outputs.

  
  Quote: 





usaudio said:


> I've always liked the sleek looks of the DNA amp *except* for the exposed top-mounted transformer, which mars the amps good looks IMHO.
> It's too large (and probably too crowded) to ideally hide inside the chassis but maybe a cover could be placed over the transformer, like Woo Audio does with all their amps?
> Maybe a simple clean gloss-black or matching-blue sheet metal transformer cover?  This is of course a small cosmetic issue, what really matters of course is how it sounds!


 

 Thanks for your suggestion. I personally prefer seeing the power transformer versus hiding it in a box on top of the chassis. For styling I try for a balance between displaying some components to make the amp visually interesting while not putting everything on top which often looks cluttered. Of course beauty is in the eye of the beholder and to each his own


----------



## budx3385

Hey, Donald, that looks mighty nice!. I can't wait to hear it. Is that a 6H30 on the right? Does your 2A3 use a 6H30 as driver input for the big power triodes? Then it will have a very similar sound signature to the Sonnet.
   
  It needs a great name. Another Swedish car from the 50's? A Swedish hockey player? The DNA Forsberg?  or the Lidstrom!!!


----------



## bumblingbooby

Quote: 





donald north said:


> Thanks for your suggestion. I personally prefer seeing the power transformer versus hiding it in a box on top of the chassis. For styling I try for a balance between displaying some components to make the amp visually interesting while not putting everything on top which often looks cluttered. Of course beauty is in the eye of the beholder and to each his own


 
   
  x 2.


----------



## Donald North

The input/driver tube is a 6N1P. I considered the 6H30 but it doesn't have enough gain to drive the 2A3 to full power. The 6N1P is a very good sounding tube and perfect for the role.
   
  Names aren't easy and I'm working on it. It's not necessarily going to be something Swedish. We'll see... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  Quote: 





budx3385 said:


> Hey, Donald, that looks mighty nice!. I can't wait to hear it. Is that a 6H30 on the right? Does your 2A3 use a 6H30 as driver input for the big power triodes? Then it will have a very similar sound signature to the Sonnet.
> 
> It needs a great name. Another Swedish car from the 50's? A Swedish hockey player? The DNA Forsberg?  or the Lidstrom!!!


----------



## Sweden

Well the obvious choice for another Swedish car to follow up the Sonett is the Duett.
  It's not really that cool of a car tho.


----------



## USAudio

Quote: 





donald north said:


> Thanks for your suggestion. I personally prefer seeing the power transformer versus hiding it in a box on top of the chassis. For styling I try for a balance between displaying some components to make the amp visually interesting while not putting everything on top which often looks cluttered. Of course beauty is in the eye of the beholder and to each his own


 
  It is!  Please keep up the terrific work and good luck with the new amp!


----------



## pigmode

Quote: 





donald north said:


> I am considering a loyalty reward for people who purchased new Sonetts and now want to add this 2A3 amp to their setup.


 
   
   
   
   
  Excellent. This looks like a natural upgrade for me moving from a brand-new new Sonett.   Oh well, looks like I'll have to get an LCD-2 (eventually).


----------



## jc9394

Quote: 





donald north said:


> I am considering a loyalty reward for people who purchased new Sonetts and now want to add this 2A3 amp to their setup. Keep in mind this is not a replacement for the Sonett. It's specifically design for low efficiency headphones that require high power & gain and low output impedance.


 


  How about previous owners that regrets sold their Sonett?


----------



## bumblingbooby

There's no questioning your sincerity jc9394. I think this is the fourth or fifth post that I've seen from you in this thread expressing that sentiment.


----------



## Clayton SF

This is great. Although I understand that the 2A3 is a tube that many audiophiles love, I have never heard an amp that uses 2A3 tubes before--ever. So I would confidently consider getting Donald's new 2A3 hp amp. After all, I love the Sonett; I listen to it every day. So his new amp should sound equally as impressive, just like its look. And by the way, that transformer looks even bigger--BETTER!


----------



## Rdr. Seraphim

Hi Donald!
   
  Please make sure to let us current Sonett owners know re the "loyalty" reward! I'm considering an amp for my next headphone purchase, something with a bit more oomph. The color looks just right! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  Quote: 





donald north said:


> I am considering a loyalty reward for people who purchased new Sonetts and now want to add this 2A3 amp to their setup. Keep in mind this is not a replacement for the Sonett. It's specifically design for low efficiency headphones that require high power & gain and low output impedance.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## pigmode

Sonett update: At this point the Sonett has found a permanent place in my system. Although it is still in burn-in mode, it has so far met pretty much all of my expectations. Looking at Donald's description of the Sonett, that is exactly what I was looking for--the virtues of my long lost Fi X 2A3/45 speaker amplifier. I would also add the Sonett has a rich tonality that is to die for. 
   
   
  Quote: 





> The DNA Sonett headphone amplifier brings the natural clarity, purity, and engaging sound of SET amplification to the headphone listening enthusiast.


 
   
   
  Not that aesthetics have anything to do with sound, but I think the Art Deco styling of the Sonett adds completion to an already outstanding design. It really speaks well for the holistic, if not artistic approach by which Donald North creates his designs.


----------



## Eee Pee

How's this for simple logic?  
   
  I have home built 2A3 monoblocks and spare tubes both doing nothing, therefore I must have the new amp.


----------



## Clayton SF

Quote: 





eee pee said:


> How's this for simple logic?
> 
> I have home built 2A3 monoblocks and spare tubes both doing nothing, therefore I must have the new amp.


 

 Well then send those monoblocks and spare tubes over my way--I'll give them something to do!


----------



## Eee Pee

Hah!  Doesn't hurt to ask, right?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  But really, NO CHANCE!


----------



## Rdr. Seraphim

Parts Connexion has the 6H30-DR version on sale right now (15% off): hhttp://www.partsconnexion.com/tube_nos_6h30.html These are supposedly pre-1990's.


----------



## upstateguy

Quote: 





rdr. seraphim said:


> Parts Connexion has the 6H30-DR version on sale right now (15% off): http://www.partsconnexion.com/tube_nos_6h30.html. These are supposedly pre-1990's.


 


  Linkum no workum.


----------



## Rdr. Seraphim

Nothing like an added character "." to screw things up!  
  
  Quote: 





upstateguy said:


> Linkum no workum.


----------



## Clayton SF

Quote: 





rdr. seraphim said:


> Parts Connexion has the 6H30-DR version on sale right now (15% off): hhttp://www.partsconnexion.com/tube_nos_6h30.html These are supposedly pre-1990's.


 
  A trusted site is better than the unknowns on FleaBay. Thanks for the link, Rdr. Seraphim.


----------



## Eee Pee

I bought myself a birthday present.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  I've been eyeballing those for a while now and had a hard time believing they were the same as another online vendor asking twice as much for one.  Coughthetubestore...
   
  But, I bought one without hesitation this time.
   
  HBD to me.


----------



## Clayton SF

Quote: 





eee pee said:


> _*I bought myself a birthday present. *_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Well what a great birthday gift.
*And Happy Birthday TUBE you!*


----------



## pigmode

Quote: 





rdr. seraphim said:


> Parts Connexion has the 6H30-DR version on sale right now (15% off): hhttp://www.partsconnexion.com/tube_nos_6h30.html These are supposedly pre-1990's.


 

  
   
  This one (*Reflektor 6H30P-DR*) right?


----------



## Rdr. Seraphim

That's the one! At least according to the e-flyer I received.


----------



## Sweden

Donald, for this new amp will you do a loaner/review program?
  I would really like to hear a guy like Skylab review and praise this amp like I know he would the Sonett.


----------



## Eee Pee

Quote: 





clayton sf said:


> *And Happy Birthday TUBE you!*


 

 I laughed a little bit.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  For those interested, I did get a $15 dollar discount, but the UPS 3-5 days shipping option is $14.


----------



## pigmode

Finally my tubestore 6H30P is currently powering the Sonett (about 20 h).  
   
   
   
   
   
  Quote:


sweden said:


> Donald, for this new amp will you do a loaner/review program?
> I would really like to hear a guy like Skylab review and praise this amp like I know he would the Sonett.
> 
> 
> ...



   
   
   
   
  Will the 2A3 amp, with a wire/connector change, still be compatible with the HD600, HD800, and Beyer T1?


----------



## Eee Pee

Quote: 





pigmode said:


> Finally my tubestore 6H30P is currently powering the Sonett (about 20 h).


 


  The 6H30P-DR?
   
  I just got mine from Partsconnexion.
   

   
  This is tempting.
   

  [size=1em] [size=1em] NOS-75126[/size] [/size] QTY ADD [size=1.2em] *GZ34* (CV1377 / 5AR4), Mullard, Full Wave Rectifier, 8 pin, White Box, Great Britain, *Singles*[/size]


 $119.95 *$119.95 pcX USD Price*
   
   


  Then take 15% off that...


----------



## lolo

My friend is considering purchasing the Sonett and is wondering if it would work well as a pre-amp.  He'd pair it with his Threshhold S 350 power amp.  If so, it would function as an active/powered pre-amp, right?  Thanks for your help.


----------



## pigmode

Quote: 





eee pee said:


> The 6H30P-DR?
> 
> I just got mine from Partsconnexion.
> 
> ...


 

  
   
  Not sure which one I have now, but its the pricey one from the tube store. Will be ordering a spare from Partsconnexion. If anything I guess this shows my attitude towards my Sonett. :big grin:


----------



## pekingduck

I wish it did but no it doesn't work as an active/powered pre-amp.
   
  Quote: 





lolo said:


> My friend is considering purchasing the Sonett and is wondering if it would work well as a pre-amp.  He'd pair it with his Threshhold S 350 power amp.  If so, it would function as an active/powered pre-amp, right?  Thanks for your help.


----------



## lolo

Just to clarify, would it work as a _passive/non-powered_ pre-amp?


----------



## pekingduck

Sorry should have been more clear lol. The Sonett only works as a headphone amp.


----------



## Donald North

Quote: 





pigmode said:


> Finally my tubestore 6H30P is currently powering the Sonett (about 20 h).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Thanks for these suggestions. I like to let the general public listen, form, and share their own opinions about my amps. Everyone has different listening preferences with headphones and amp synergies being very personal. That's why there's more than one flavor at the ice cream stand 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's an interesting idea to have a loaner available for original Sonett owners.
   
  The 2A3 amp is designed for low efficiency headphones like the K1000, HE-5/6, and LCD-2 that need higher gain, power, and low output impedance. With "regular" headphones like the HD800, T1, D7000 which are much more efficient, the volume becomes loud quickly as you turn up the volume knob, limiting useful range. I'm investigating the possibility of an additional, 1/4" output with 1/2 the voltage. This will reduce the gain by 6dB and get back some range on the volume control. Will keep you posted.


----------



## jc9394

Quote: 





eee pee said:


> The 6H30P-DR?
> 
> I just got mine from Partsconnexion.
> 
> ...


 


  Go for it, you will not regret it.  Once you have the GZ34 and burn in for around 250 hours, you will wonder why you did not purchase it earlier.   That brings the Sonett to another level.  I still keep my metal based GZ34, just in case I ever get the Sonett back.  I kick myself now when I sold the sonett, I sold the pair of the DR tubes, I should have keep one.
   
  Another note, the GZ37 is slightly better than GZ34, more airer and balanced.


----------



## Sweden

That sounds really amazing Donald!
   
  An additional 1/4" output with 1/2 the voltage is really a great way of bringing flexibility.
   
  For me that is really decisive in regards to where i will spend my amp dough this year.
   
   
  The big question for me is how does this amp sound with the HD800/T1 in relation to the Sonett..
   
  Have you tried the LCD-2 when designing this one or just the K1000?​


----------



## Donald North

I originally designed it with the K1000 for evaluation and refinement. After I felt satisfied with the fidelity, I tried it on the LCD-2. The results were good however I could hear some residual hum due to the AC heating on the 2A3 filaments. I then added DC heating circuitry and now it's very quiet even through regular efficiency headphones. At a recent meet I got to try the HD800 and LA7000 with the 2A3 amp and both sounded good with it. I didn't bring along a Sonett for A/B comparison to the 2A3.


----------



## Clayton SF

Quote: 





jc9394 said:


> Go for it, you will not regret it.  Once you have the GZ34 and burn in for around 250 hours, you will wonder why you did not purchase it earlier.   That brings the Sonett to another level.  I still keep my metal based GZ34, just in case I ever get the Sonett back.  I kick myself now when I sold the sonett, I sold the pair of the DR tubes, I should have keep one.
> 
> Another note, the GZ37 is slightly better than GZ34, more airer and balanced.


 
  I own a GZ37 but have hardly used it safekeeping it for a good purpose. I thought that the Sonett could only use GZ34/5AR4 tubes. Have you used other rectifiers other than the GZ34/GZ37?


----------



## jc9394

I tried both EML 274B and 5U4G, they works fine but Donal does not recommend it. To me, the Mullard GZ34 metal base sounds the best on Sonett, more controlled bottom end while retain the natural smooth mids, especially on female vocal.


----------



## Eee Pee

Quote: 





jc9394 said:


> Go for it, you will not regret it.


 

 Can I hold you personally responsible for the lack of funds in my bank account?


----------



## jc9394

You will thank me for that. If you think the DR tube makes a difference, the GZ34 will surprise you.


----------



## Eee Pee

I did what I had to do.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  And it's your fault.  So, thanks I guess?


----------



## Eee Pee

.... and it showed up today.  Hoping for the Mullard name on the glass I was a little disappointed.  After some reading I guess these passed for the military, and because of that show no name brand.  The glass says f 32 B4G1 maybe, and it's upside down.  Blackburn factory.  Might be 60's to 70's vintage.  7 notch plates and copper lined.
   
   
   

   

   
  I read here: http://www.audiotubes.com/audtube.htm
  And here: http://vintageamps.com/plexiboard/viewtopic.php?f=13&t=55977


----------



## jc9394

What is the initial impression compare to stock?


----------



## Eee Pee

Well, I've got the stock JJ, a Shuguang and a Sovtek rectifier.  Using the JJ tube made me the most happy and comfortable to the point of more or less just enjoying the music.  The Shuguang has a edgy sound to it and the Sovtek is in the middle of the two, but still leaning towards the slightly cold side.
   
  I have the stock Sovtek driver, an Electro-Harmonix and the Reflektor super tube.  I feel the Electro tube improves upon the stock Sovtek tube in a few ways.  A little warmer balance and a slight tighter bass and maybe a slight improvement in transparency.  Nothing drastic at all, but between it and the Sovtek, I preferred it.  Enter the Reflektor.  Simply put, there is no doubt in my mind that Reflektor tube improved upon every part of the amp's presentation.  Like I just opened a window.  Like I took away a layer of grunge.  Like I unwrapped a great food item from saran wrap and can taste and smell it now, or something like that.  A whole 'nother level in performance.  Not a baby step like the Electro tube did, but a clearly hearable improvement.  Bass kicks had more heft, soundstage had more precision and deeper depths, sibilance lessened, ride cymbals had more clearly defined drum stick hits, and everything in between.  Absolutely worth the money.
   
  I accumulated 50 hours on the dot with the Reflektor tube, then put it away and had the Sovteks in both spots.  I listened for three sessions and decided they're good together, but lacking a bass impact and overall clarity and smoothness the Reflektor brought to the system.
   
  Enter the CV1377 tube.  Two hours of white/pink noise burn in, then sat down and gave it a whirl.  What the Reflektor tube does, this tube does also, only to the next level.  Whatever I said about the Reflektor, the CV1377 did again!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  The bass heft and impact improvement, a midrange clarity opened up, the smooth top end didn't get smoother, but there's a more defined shimmer to the cymbal, the imaging and depth became a bit more solid.  Again!  And that's with low hours on it.  
   
  Right off the bat I was enjoying the music more than trying to critically find what's wrong.  I listened all night long, and about two hours past my bed time.
   
  Mandatory equipment for the Sonnet in my opinion.  Don't even bother with the other tubes, go straight to the Reflektor 6H30P-DR, and the Mullard GZ34/5AR4/CV1377.
   
  Now the rectifier tube is at 16 hours and 30 minutes of use, and the output tube is at 66 hours and 30 minutes.
   
  That was supposed to be much shorter than what it ended up being.


----------



## jc9394

Great, told you will love it and it is worth every pennies. It take the Sonett to another level, a perfect match with Senn HD800.

Now, sorry for your wallet. But you will glad you empty your wallet, cause there isn't another tube can improve your setup. (Mullard metal base GZ34 will improves another few percents but to me, it is not worth it for the price difference)


----------



## Sam-Fi

-


----------



## Eee Pee

Welcome to the club, Sam.  Congrats on your purchase.


----------



## caracara08

decided to give the Sonett a go with a TWag'd T1 that should be coming in soon.  curious how they will pair.  i was going through old pages and someone said it didnt have enough power to drive them as well as he wanted.  i hope this isnt true!


----------



## Eee Pee

Last night I finally hit 200 hours on the Mullard and the Supertube.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  At about hour 125 I put my Sony ES CD player back in removing the old Theta Cobalt DAC and Airport Express, while still using old MIT Terminator 2 cables.  I've used them for about 15 years now, and know what they bring to the table.  I kept reading that they were a great cable for the price in their day, but I always had a problem with their lack of clarity.  When I also had Kimber Silver Streaks the MITs always seemed muddy in all regards.
   
  Hour 172 I went to Signal Cable Analog 2 with the Eichmann copper bullets and burned them in for the recommended 50 hours before I even turned the amp back on.  And it is as if I had been listening in a dank, smoked out foggy room before with the MITs.  It is much easier for me to be there than it ever was before.  Honestly, sometimes I just sit there in awe of not only what I'm hearing, but the visual side also.
   
  Fantastic!


----------



## monoethylene

Quote: 





caracara08 said:


> decided to give the Sonett a go with a TWag'd T1 that should be coming in soon.  curious how they will pair.  i was going through old pages and someone said it didnt have enough power to drive them as well as he wanted.  i hope this isnt true!


 


  As far as I can tell you the Sonett drives them pretty good..


----------



## caracara08

thanks! but i found a ZDSE i couldnt let go so i had to part with the sonett.  beautiful amp though.  i hope to have one again later.


----------



## bobeau

Anyone rocking a metal base GZ34?  Comments on sound vs. regular small black base Mullard GZ34?


----------



## Eee Pee

bobeau said:


> Anyone rocking a metal base GZ34?  Comments on sound vs. regular small black base Mullard GZ34?




  I listened to this guy quoted below, and do my best to forget that there is something 1 or 2 or 3 percent better.
   
   


jc9394 said:


> (Mullard metal base GZ34 will improves another few percents but to me, it is not worth it for the price difference)


 
   
  So, I took that money and bought more headphones.


----------



## bobeau

Thanks, that's interesting.  Looking around on the web people talk about the metal base tubes as if they can move mountains.  They're actually a totally different tube, Mullard relabel (amongst others) made in Holland.
   
  Also saw he mentioned this "Another note, the GZ37 is slightly better than GZ34, more airer and balanced."  I see that the market price for Mullard GZ37s are like 1/3 the cost of the metal base tubes.  Hmm...


----------



## jc9394

Quote: 





bobeau said:


> Thanks, that's interesting.  Looking around on the web people talk about the metal base tubes as if they can move mountains.  They're actually a totally different tube, Mullard relabel (amongst others) made in Holland.
> 
> Also saw he mentioned this "Another note, *the GZ37 is slightly better than GZ34*, more airer and balanced."  I see that the market price for Mullard GZ37s are like 1/3 the cost of the metal base tubes.  Hmm...


 
   
  Yes, it is.  I use the GZ37 more than the EML 5U4G when I had my WA6.  I have never tried it on the Sonett directly.


----------



## bobeau

So I got a '55 metal base GZ34, testing it out on my Sonett and WA6SE.  Not sure if the tube is NOS but it tests strong and appears immaculate.  Price was too good, had to jump on it.
   
  I can say initial impressions vs. a small black base Mullard gz34 (serrated edges, think early 70s?) are pretty dramatic.  The latter by the way is considered the bottom of the rung for the mullard gz34s (still an excellent tube tho), the big black base is the mid-tier, then the big brown base and finally the metal base.  
   
  The amount of extra detail and tightness coming in for an amp that was already excels in these traits is something that might be almost too much of a good thing, a bit fatiguing after an hour or so of listening.  I hesitate to say the treble is more forward, but it certainly is a a more 'hi-fi' sound.  
   
  EDIT:  I take that last comment back.  I'm pushing the listening level up a full point to 7, something about the presentation makes it easier for my ears to listen at higher volume.  After popping the mullard back in I had to immediately turn it down some.  The volume might be attenuated downward a bit, but really the sound signature is quite a bit different (ie. midbass def seems stronger w/ mullard, there might be more presence in the upper mids) so I'd need to do a proper level match to tell.


----------



## bobeau

Anyone ever try 6n6p in their Sonett?
   
  Some comments/thread I saw on this
   
  "They are a drop in replacement and do sound great!
 Much better than the 6h30`s imho anyway." (http://www.audioasylum.com/audio/tubes/messages/21/212120.html)
   
  "6N6P is very close to 6H30P-DR (military version from 1980-1985).
 Imho, voice of 6N6P more "fat"." (http://www.diyaudio.com/forums/tubes-valves/84738-6n6p-vs-5687-a.html)
   
  Another thread with more info, good history lesson on the russian supertubes: http://www.diyaudio.com/forums/tubes-valves/138426-6n6p-vs-6n6p-i.html
   
  These tubes go for like $2 on eBay lol, guess I'll give it a go.


----------



## Eee Pee

Those were good reads, I read em all, thanks for the links.
   
  Tough call for me, knowing Donald has specified the 6H30 tube.  There were some good comments in the last link about using the proper tube with the circuit designed particularly for that tube, and using a different tube in the same circuit.  Personally, I would ask Donald before I plug them in.
   
  Either way, let us know how it goes.


----------



## Rdr. Seraphim

My only concern would be the set bias on the 6H30, the 6N6P needs about 300ma more. Don, if you're listening, any input?


----------



## jc9394

Either I have a better version of the GZ34 or crappy version of the metal base one, the difference to me is not as big.  It is nice to see you got a great metal based GZ34, you should really try it on your new WA6SE, I think it is a much better tube than the Sophia Princess...
  Quote: 





bobeau said:


> I can say initial impressions vs. a small black base Mullard gz34 (serrated edges, think early 70s?) are pretty dramatic.  The latter by the way is considered the bottom of the rung for the mullard gz34s (still an excellent tube tho), the big black base is the mid-tier, then the big brown base and finally the metal base.


----------



## bobeau

I got a response from Don - essentially it is not a drop in replacement having "higher plate impedance and lower transconductance", but he gave me the go-ahead to use it in the amp, with the caveat of not using one of the various bulk suppliers from Russia or whatnot due to the inconsistency of these tubes in general on section matching.  The Tube Store does section matching for $5 and total shipped for one tube to the US is $35.
   
  I instead did a little more digging and found that the Rhombus 5 designated tube is a military spec higher grade than regular OTK and can be had with a gold grid, saw one report in a Little Dot thread how this tube has better frequency extension.  Found a couple sellers in Bulgaria selling matched sets and publishing the measurements, picked up this nearly perfectly matched set
   
  http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300588842688&ssPageName=ADME:L:OC:US:1123#ht_5248wt_1082
   
  Note that these 2 Bulgarian sellers seem to copy themselves w/ photos descriptions for their auctions so that seems a bit sketchy, but they're both from the same city so it might be the same seller using two different storefronts.  They both have a ton of feedback and sell primarily tubes, appear to be legit looking at their auction history, specs (unique in the listings), etc.
   
  jc9394, yeah, I don't know what it is, not sure of the condition of the mullard but the metal base tube measures 52/52  (min = 40 and new = 60 on TV7).  All I can say is general impression of this tube and how people describe the improvements w/ other audio gear seems to be close to my experience.  Having about 12 hours on it now, and going back to the mullard a half dozen times, I would characterize the changes as 1) less energy in upper bass/lower mids, which in some ways reduces PRaT a bit but increases clarity/detail here, 2) less upper mids glare, but overall mids seem more forward, 3) way more treble extension, detail.  Hate to be cliche but it's the typical "veil has been lifted" sort of experience.  It's enough of a change that if I keep the Sonett (as you may know I have a maxxed WA6SE on the way) I'm going to get another couple of these as backups, although I am curious to try a big brown base mullard as well, which is supposed to be very close sonically but tipped more toward the bass.  I simply can't listen to the small base mullard, sounds too fuzzy bloated.  I probably should get it tested locally though just to make sure I don't have a weak tube.  But it did sound good to me before getting the metal base, it was just one of those things where my eyes were opened a bit wider.


----------



## jc9394

^^
   
  I heard you on the difference of the tubes can makes the amp totally beast, that is why I highly recommend to replace the stock tube with Sonett with Mullard GZ34 and the DR supertube.  It really takes the Sonett to another level.


----------



## Rdr. Seraphim

I'm using a brown base Phillips GZ34 MINIWATT labeled ADZAM, the internals are identical to the metal base. The difference with this tube (over the Mullard) seems incremental, not night an day, but smoother overall throughout the midrange, and a definite bump in the lowest octave. Nice.  
   
  Quote: 





jc9394 said:


> Either I have a better version of the GZ34 or crappy version of the metal base one, the difference to me is not as big.  It is nice to see you got a great metal based GZ34, you should really try it on your new WA6SE, I think it is a much better tube than the Sophia Princess...


----------



## Rdr. Seraphim

I have the "other" matched set on the way. Looks like the pair you purchased were a little stronger. Finger's crossed!
  
  Quote: 





bobeau said:


> I got a response from Don - essentially it is not a drop in replacement having "higher plate impedance and lower transconductance", but he gave me the go-ahead to use it in the amp, with the caveat of not using one of the various bulk suppliers from Russia or whatnot due to the inconsistency of these tubes in general on section matching.  The Tube Store does section matching for $5 and total shipped for one tube to the US is $35.
> 
> I instead did a little more digging and found that the Rhombus 5 designated tube is a military spec higher grade than regular OTK and can be had with a gold grid, saw one report in a Little Dot thread how this tube has better frequency extension.  Found a couple sellers in Bulgaria selling matched sets and publishing the measurements, picked up this nearly perfectly matched set
> 
> ...


----------



## dpump

Rdr. Seraphim,
   
  Do let us know how this tube works out. I never did get around to thanking you for your work on the Sonett mods that inspired me to mod my amp. I installed the Khozmo attenuator, Vishay 'naked' foil resistors, Black Gate cathode bypass resistors, Jensen filter cap, Audio Note knob, and Neutrik locking headphone jack. I love the feel, precision, and 1 dB steps on the Khozmo. I can get the perfect volume setting with the Khozmo. My Khozmo was easy to turn when I first received it-I could turn it with my fingers before I installed it. I was a little worried because you said yours was hard to turn so you got the larger Audio Note knob. I'm glad I got the Audio Note knob since it looks great but I could have used the original knob with no trouble. I also recommend the Neutrik headphone jack but you have to enlarge the hole which is difficult if you don't have the proper tools.


----------



## bobeau

Quote: 





> Originally Posted by *jc9394* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I heard you on the difference of the tubes can makes the amp totally beast, that is why I highly recommend to replace the stock tube with Sonett with Mullard GZ34 and the DR supertube.  It really takes the Sonett to another level.


 

 I hate to admit it, but haven't even heard the amp w/ the stock tubes.  I'll give it a good listen later in the week... tomorrow the maxxed Woo arrives 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  Quote: 





rdr. seraphim said:


> I'm using a brown base Phillips GZ34 MINIWATT labeled ADZAM, the internals are identical to the metal base. The difference with this tube (over the Mullard) seems incremental, not night an day, but smoother overall throughout the midrange, and a definite bump in the lowest octave. Nice.


 

 There are a few incarnations of the metal base tubes.  I'm using an early RS1 w/ smooth plates and double-D getters.  The brown base internals do seem to closely match the TV1/TV2
   
  http://www.tube-classics.de/TC/Tubes/Valvo%20GZ34/GZ34.htm
   
  Quote: 





rdr. seraphim said:


> I have the "other" matched set on the way. Looks like the pair you purchased were a little stronger. Finger's crossed!


 
   
  Fantastic, mine too!


----------



## Rdr. Seraphim

These 6N6P should be interesting. I am concerned about the impedance mis-match and how it will affect the overall circuit topology, and also reliability.
   
  Glad to hear that Khozmo has improved the stepped attenuator. Mine is still quite stiff, but I'm used to it now. Your version sounds more like the excellent feeling DACT. I'm not sure I'd hear the difference, and if DACT had a model with the 48 steps of the Khozmo, I might have gone that way. I believe they are both excellent products, and I'm very happy with the Khozmo.
   
  BTW, I swapped out the Jensen dual caps for the dual Heart of Muse NOS. Very expensive if you can find one, but once it's in, you really can tell the difference!
   
  I believe the Sonett keeps up with the top tier, especially with upgrades. Wonderful amp!
   
  BTW, I recently tried the Sonett as a preamp and found it to sound rich, lush, clear and highly detailed--mostly it was wonderfully musical!  
   
    
  
  Quote: 





dpump said:


> Rdr. Seraphim,
> 
> Do let us know how this tube works out. I never did get around to thanking you for your work on the Sonett mods that inspired me to mod my amp. I installed the Khozmo attenuator, Vishay 'naked' foil resistors, Black Gate cathode bypass resistors, Jensen filter cap, Audio Note knob, and Neutrik locking headphone jack. I love the feel, precision, and 1 dB steps on the Khozmo. I can get the perfect volume setting with the Khozmo. My Khozmo was easy to turn when I first received it-I could turn it with my fingers before I installed it. I was a little worried because you said yours was hard to turn so you got the larger Audio Note knob. I'm glad I got the Audio Note knob since it looks great but I could have used the original knob with no trouble. I also recommend the Neutrik headphone jack but you have to enlarge the hole which is difficult if you don't have the proper tools.


----------



## Clayton SF

I am continued to be impressed by the DNA Sonett tube headphone amplifier that I received in March of this year. This is an incredible sounding tube amp and to think it uses just 2 tubes: a 5AR4 rectifier tube and a 6H30 amplification tube. (I am currently using an Amperex 5AR4/GZ34 and the stock 6H30.) The Sonett is able to define music incredibly--from it's lows, through the mids to the utmost shimmering highs. The clarity is astounding. (And I just had my hearing checked and it is, I am glad to have been told, normal). The Sonett keeps pace with the complicated rhythmic sounds of Brazilian jazz (which can be quite busy) to the personal sonic characteristics of acoustic instruments and chamber music. Right now I am listening to Letter from Home by Pat Metheny and I have never heard the reverberation of the bass guitar quite as clearly as that on the Sonett. If you own the CD and the Sonett then listen to the songs #4.Spring Ain't Here and #11.Slip Away--truly masterpieces.

 The Sonett drives three of my headphones very well (the only three that I own): The AKG K701, the Beyerdynamic DT990 600Ω, and the Sennheiser HD650. Although the DT990 on some of my other tube amps can tend be on the bright side, on the Sonett the highs shimmer and sparkle nicely.

 Sonic pleasures aside, it is a beautiful piece of equipment to gaze upon. It is also dressed in a color which I find most appealing--blue. This hue of blue is not unlike the blue used by the Royal Dutch Airlines--KLM, which represents the blue glaze which is applied to the pottery unique to Delft, a town in the Netherlands and home of painter Jan Vermeer--an artist himself.

 Pat Metheny--Letter from Home

KLM Royal Dutch Airlines


----------



## Eee Pee

Clayton, very nice of you to chime in.  I wish the Sonett had an appreciation thread like you Woo guys have.  It's nice to read about other Sonett owner's experiences.  
   
  I have been* thoroughly* enjoying mine with the Sennheiser HD 600 lately.  
   
  What I've been wondering is if these guys got their 6N6 tubes yet!?


----------



## Clayton SF

Thanks. Sennheiser makes wonderful headphones. Have you heard the HD595? I've been looking to getting another set to pair with the Sonett but can't make up my mind between either the HD595 or the HD598. But since you like the HD600 I may just look into that one. The HD800 is on my wishful thinking list along with....


----------



## jc9394

clayton, you really need to try the hd800 with the sonett along with the dr supertube.  the hd800 sings like my wa22 but different sound signature, it is a combo.


----------



## Clayton SF

jc--Where's the best place to grab a dr suptertube for the Sonett? Thanks.


----------



## jc9394

http://www.partsconnexion.com/tube_nos_6dj8.html

$80 whiteboxed, worth every pennies. I think I paid $250 a pair couple years ago.


----------



## bobeau

Quote: 





eee pee said:


> What I've been wondering is if these guys got their 6N6 tubes yet!?


 

 I did, tried one out for a couple hours on Friday.  They came well packed, no boxes, but with a slip of paper bubble-wrapped in each tube listing the measurements.  Gold grid/'5' designation, everything as advertised, beautiful tubes.  
   
  Initial impression is similar to the supertube with slightly more warmth/less detail, subtle relative to the the diff I noticed going to the metal gz34.
   
  My main problem currently is I have a maxxed WA6SE that had been left unsused for a year... the blackgates apparently need another couple hundred hours to open up and I'm about 100 hours in now, so the Sonett has gotten little playtime.  On some days it sounds rather muddy/minimal bass, others quite good.  But using an EML 274b it has a significant edge over the Sonett in imaging/depth of soundstage, but for that it gives up tightness/resolution/treble to some degree.  With cans like my Edition 8, where my use case is listening for 4-8 hours every day at work, the tendency toward a more natural 'speaker-like' presentation is winning out.  Others with other cans and preferences may actually prefer the Sonett, or at least using the WA6SE with another tube complement.  I'm hoping to hold onto the Sonett until burn-in is complete and I get a Metrum Octave in toward the end of Oct.
   
  The 6N6 is on the left, 6H30-DR on the right


----------



## Rdr. Seraphim

Interesting observations bobeau. Thank you. Because there is a definite mismatch between these two tubes in a circuit designed for the 6H30, your results aren't unexpected. I don't know if I could do without the detail and resolution, but neither could i do without the full midrange. I'm concerned about the overall reliability of the amp with the 6N6P in the circuit, even though Donald has been pretty conservative. It might be to much of me to assume that the 6N6P would be so much better than then 6H30, but when the new tube arrives, I'll give it a whirl.


----------



## bobeau

Hi Rdr.,
   
  I'm not sure if I was that clear, but they sound nearly identical to my ears with the edge going to the 6H30-DR.  The longer paragraph was mostly commenting on the differences between the Sonett and WA6SE as the Woo is breaking in again.
   
  One thing I haven't tried yet is using the stock 6h30 tube, longevity issues aside, I imagine the 6N6P would be a solid sonic improvement.


----------



## Rdr. Seraphim

Ah! Then, I'll be interested in hearing the new tube! That the 6H30 has the edge makes sense because the bias and impedance matching is tuned for the 6H30. My 6N6P should be arriving soon!  
  
  Quote: 





bobeau said:


> Hi Rdr.,
> 
> I'm not sure if I was that clear, but they sound nearly identical to my ears with the edge going to the 6H30-DR.  The longer paragraph was mostly commenting on the differences between the Sonett and WA6SE as the Woo is breaking in again.
> 
> One thing I haven't tried yet is using the stock 6h30 tube, longevity issues aside, I imagine the 6N6P would be a solid sonic improvement.


----------



## Eee Pee

Quote: 





clayton sf said:


> Have you heard the HD595?


 

 I have, because I own those also.  Didn't think they were sig worthy enough after hearing the 600. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  No seriously they're nice, I paid $134 shipped brand new from Amazon, and feel like they're a good deal at that price.  I use them mainly for movies and TV on the computer, and some listening to get a base for other headphones.  For twice the price the HD 600 is more or less, twice as good.  For ten times the price the HD 800 is not ten times better.  Somewhere after the HD 600 a huge, steep diminishing return curve kicks in HARD.  I can listen to the HD 600 for hours and kick back to some music.  The HD 800 makes me listen and dissect, which is fun too, just not what I want to do all the time.  Given enough beers, I can easily get past that little uh... quirk of the HD 800.  However I have been using the HD 600 more than the 800 lately, and the honeymoon has been over for a while now.  Almost to the point it's me and the music, not me and the gear.
   


  Quote: 





jc9394 said:


> http://www.partsconnexion.com/tube_nos_6dj8.html
> 
> $80 whiteboxed, worth every pennies. I think I paid $250 a pair couple years ago.


 
   
  That's a great price because I paid $100, but had a 15% code.  For $80, it might be worth my monies to get a spare.
   
  Then again, the 6N6 sounds worth having, just to have.  It's of my opinion the DR 6H30 creams the stock Sovtek and the Electro Harmonix, so there may be no point.


----------



## Rdr. Seraphim

Some very, very brief observations after swapping in the 6N6P triode. I purchased a matched pair, about $32 including shipping, arriving from Russia in good condition, no apparent issues or problems. These appear to be circa 1978, at least according to the markings on the tubes. 
   
  Thankfully, no fireworks, and all appears to be operating normally. Gain is roughly the same, and I'm running the Sonett at the exact volume settings with the same output.
   
  These are very smooth sounding with maybe a bit more solidity in the lower regions. They sound "rounder" in the lower midrange region, lending a bit more body and weight to the presentation. I'm a sucker for the midrange, and I have to say, vocals are to die for. There may be a tad less detail in the upper regions, but I'm still acclimating to the different tonal balance. What's missing -- thankfully, seemingly -- is the grain or coarseness that sometimes accompanies the 6H30. So, vocals are smooth, detailed and nicely delineated from the supporting instruments. The presentation seems more relaxed. This is even more apparent with symphonic music, the stringed sections sounding fluid. There's good instrumental delineation, separation, articulation. Imaging is solid. 
   
  You can hear "into" the sound stage with good definition.
   
  So far there's not much of anything that would detract me from wanting to go further, but as I said, I'm still acclimating to the different tonal balance.
   
  Any other observations out there?


----------



## bobeau

Quote: 





rdr. seraphim said:


> Some very, very brief observations after swapping in the 6N6P triode.


 

 Very interesting impressions, thanks for sharing.  Seems like we're hearing roughly along the same lines... As you have a highly modified Sonett I imagine the differences are more obvious.  Also I'm running a TDA1545-based NOS DAC so of course less resolution by default there. 
  Nice substitute for the price though, yeah?


----------



## bobeau

Btw, Rdr. Seraphim, am I crazy or is this gold grid 6n6p actually _flashed_ with gold as well, as least internally?


----------



## Rdr. Seraphim

Agreed. Amazing sound these for so little $! They may be a good option for those that don't want the heavy outlay for the DR version of the 6H30.
   
  I can't tell if the apparent reduction of upper end "light" is just the result of a change in frequency distribution toward the lower midrange. What I'm enjoying though, is the the smoother presentation sans the coarse grain I sometimes hear with the 6H30. 
   
  These are such a bargain, I'm hoping that other's will add some of their observations. 

  Quote: 





bobeau said:


> Very interesting impressions, thanks for sharing.  Seems like we're hearing roughly along the same lines... As you have a highly modified Sonett I imagine the differences are more obvious.  Also I'm running a TDA1545-based NOS DAC so of course less resolution by default there.
> Nice substitute for the price though, yeah?


----------



## Eee Pee

Quote: 





> Originally Posted by *Rdr. Seraphim* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I'm hoping that other's will add some of their observations.


 


  I will, but I have to find where you guys got yours, I'll go back and look.  
   
  Oh, and I guess I need an ebay account... blah...
   
  Orrrrr!, one of you two could be super awesome and sell me one of yours.  I'll even pay some extra to save me the hassle.


----------



## monoethylene

After I ve changed my equipment a little bit in terms that the Concerto went to my office, I am using the Sonett with the T1 and it is just wonderful. Eventhough I have the Sonett and the T1 almost a year right now, the combination was very rarely used  A bug in my brain because listen to it is really really excellent especially with the 120 Ohm output. The sound is full within every range and frequency and I dont bother if I have an early version or a newer one of the T1s. The Sonett gives everything a T1 wants in terms of bass, midrange and further it is very very smooth to listen with this combo
  Hm..maybe I am not so good in describing synergies but this marriage is one. At least this is a point I definetely know..


----------



## Eee Pee

monoethylene, the T1 is one of my temptations.  You're not helping.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Both bobeau and Rdr. Seraphim stepped up and offered me one of their 6N6 tubes.  I appreciate that a lot guys.  And it so happens I got one already!  USPS Priority mail is pretty impressive, sometimes.  In went the 6N6, right around 4:30 today, and it's powered up.  After about 3 hours of Formula 1 I _have_ to watch, I'll give it a whirl and listen the night away...


----------



## monoethylene

Quote: 





eee pee said:


> monoethylene, the T1 is one of my temptations.  You're not helping.


 

 Ouhhhh..a temptation like chocolate . Really, you will have to try these with the Sonett if you have the opportunity..


----------



## Eee Pee

Quote: 





monoethylene said:


> Really, you will have to try these with the Sonett if you have the opportunity..


 

 Doing anything this weekend?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  I did a few hours of listening late last night, with only a few hours of burn in on the tube.  When I first sat down I had to decide between the HD 600 I've been using steadily for a little while, or the HD 800 that I really should be using for this listening of the tube.  I went with the HD 800, and I realize it introduced another variable, but I will continue to use them, and do some tube swapping after a while so I can get acclimated to it all, and such.
   
  Right off the bat I had a few impression of the differences.  I thought it was fatter on the bottom end, which allowed me to follow bass lines easier, and I also thought it made the drums sound a few inches in diameter bigger.  It was weird.  It wasn't thick or muddy, just like, a lower tone for the drums.  And I noticed the top end was dull.  I thought the soundstage was narrower and more distanced away.  I figured I'll give it more time, so I got on Head-Fi for a bit, all the while doing everything I could to not read bobeau's or Rdr Seraphim's impressions.  I've tried my best to forget them (the impressions) altogether, actually.  
   
  Little while later I sat back down and listened to the same music.  The bottom end was still the same, but the soundstage widened a bit and lost some of that more distant presentation.  Also, the shimmer of the big splash cymbal had started to shimmer a bit more.  Midrange was good, nothing stuck out.  I think we're getting somewhere now... By the very end of the night, I was enjoying the music, so that's good.
   
  I put 8 hours on the tube, and when I got home today I turned it back on for another evening's listening.


----------



## Rdr. Seraphim

I set my Isotek disk on repeat at comfortable listening level for several hours before taking a listen. However, what you describe sounds similar to my own listening experience.
   
  I'm still out on the upper end, because it sounds a bit recessed to me. I'm enjoying the fatter lower end, and midrange, but who wouldn't. Check out the lower ranges on vocals and let us know what you think. I'm not sure it digs as deep as the 6H30.


----------



## monoethylene

Quote: 





eee pee said:


> Doing anything this weekend?


 

 You have luck because I am not here but you can listen as well  I just tell you the secret place of the opening key


----------



## Eee Pee

Okay, so last night I listened for seriously, about 5 hours without moving other than getting up to get another beer.  By the evening's end I was thinking the tube has a frequency curve similar to what I read about the Audeze LCD version 1 headphone.  Big bass, smooth mids, and shelved down highs.  But pair that up with the HD 800 sound characteristics, and what's that get me?  A nice and smooth, full sound and I really like it.  Like a HD 800 with more bass and a slightly titled down high end from before, and possibly tamed that peak around 8K or whatever it is.
   
  At this point in time, I'm liking the 6N6 tube more than the 6H30 DR!  The DR tube is very hi-fi-ish to me, but the 6N6 is bringing me some music.  I'm not into bass, I'm not centered around the mids, and I'm not a treble head.  I like a fully fleshed out, easy listening music presentation, and I think the 6N6 and HD 800s are doing exactly that for me.  Time will tell as it's still quite early, and I look forward to going back and forth with the tubes after the 6N6 accumulates some hours.
   
  And today the other tube showed up and between the two it supposedly has better specs.  So I had to put that one in...
   
  Oh yeah, so today I'm talking to coworkers about sitting there in the chair for 5 hours last night, and they all had the same reaction.  "You spent five hours sitting in a chair doing nothing else but listening to music?  How?"  
   
  "Yep, it was awesome, cause it sounded awesome."


----------



## Clayton SF

^ Like.


----------



## Rdr. Seraphim

I listened into the early morning hours, until I felt I needed to hit the hay. The really sad part was having to go to work. It was a short night. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  I believe the 6N6P is a keeper and I'm enjoying the fatter, rounder foundation this tube portrays with the Sonett. Even though I'm a fan of the midrange, to me, the whole (as Eee Pee alluded to) seems better integrated. The 6H30, to me, can sometimes sound dry, coarse and grainy. (I used to ascribe those characters to SS hardware.) I purposely listened to several tracks that I use to establish resolution (not just hi-rez media), but music which on lesser systems lack definition, details, and sound staging. Never did I feel like I was missing anything. Rather, there's more intimacy, immediacy, while retaining the spacial cues that help define soundstage. I really enjoy being able to listen to naturally rendered recordings, symphonies, Blue Grass, small Jazz ensembles, and choral music with a clear hall acoustic. Performer placement becomes important when recreating soundstage images. With choral and choir music, I often listen purposefully for the placement of basses, tenors, altos, sopranos. Anyway, localization cues were just as clear with the 6N6P. 
   
  So, you can definitely change the character of the lil' Sonett if you want to, and for very little $. 
   
  Let us know if you give it a go!


----------



## bobeau

If anyone wants the other 6n6p send me a PM.  It only has about 4-5 hours on it, didn't bother to burn-in.
   
  I'll be listing the Sonett FS soon, keeping the maxxed WA6SE.  Wanted to hold onto it until my new DAC comes in but got engaged and need to liquidate stuff for a proper ring


----------



## Eee Pee

Quote: 





rdr. seraphim said:


> (as Eee Pee alluded to)


 

 I try to be brief in the early hours of evaluation.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Hey, what headphone are you using?
   
  And you asked about lower vocals, I assume you meant lower in range?  Tom Waits sounds excellent!  Swordfishtrombones was captivating.
   


  Quote: 





bobeau said:


> I'll be listing the Sonett FS soon... but got engaged and need to liquidate stuff for a proper ring


 

 Boooo!  And congrats!  Sucker!


----------



## Clayton SF

I am curious, and forgive me (or not!) if I've missed the post, but has Donald posted any comments on the 6N6P and the Sonett? It does seem like a great find over the DR.


----------



## Rdr. Seraphim

Whoa! You sure you wanna do that? It's the Sonett we're talking about here... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  Congratulations! The ring is MUCH more important! Priorities! Priorities. 
   
  I thought I had picked out a good ring, and then I let her look at it with me. She spied another gem, and well, the rest is history. Congratulations! 
   
   
  Quote: 





bobeau said:


> If anyone wants the other 6n6p send me a PM.  It only has about 4-5 hours on it, didn't bother to burn-in.
> 
> I'll be listing the Sonett FS soon, keeping the maxxed WA6SE.  Wanted to hold onto it until my new DAC comes in but got engaged and need to liquidate stuff for a proper ring


----------



## Eee Pee

Quote: 





clayton sf said:


> I am curious, and forgive me (or not!) if I've missed the post, but has Donald posted any comments on the 6N6P and the Sonett? It does seem like a great find over the DR.


 
   
   
  Quote: 





bobeau said:


> I got a response from Don - essentially it is not a drop in replacement having "higher plate impedance and lower transconductance", but he gave me the go-ahead to use it in the amp, with the caveat of not using one of the various bulk suppliers from Russia or whatnot due to the inconsistency of these tubes in general on section matching.


----------



## Clayton SF

^ Thanks, Eee Pee, for doing my homework!


----------



## Eee Pee

Clayton, I would grab that tube from bobeau.  Not sure it would be a great match with the HD 650 you have, but possibly the AKG 701.  The 6n6 tube (generically speaking) adds a bit of bass and removes a bit of sparkly from the treble, so I could see that being a possible good match.


----------



## bobeau

Thanks guys!
   

  Quote: 





eee pee said:


> Boooo!  And congrats!  Sucker!


 
   
  I'll just keep whatever further comments I have on this to myself, seeing how we're on a respectable _public _forum. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Quote: 





rdr. seraphim said:


> Whoa! You sure you wanna do that? It's the Sonett we're talking about here...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  It's close... the Sonett beat a regular 6SE but the maxxed 6SE edges it out for my preferences.  Main thing, deeper/less wide staging on my Ed8s and a more relaxed presentation that allows me to listen for long periods of time.  Regular 6se was a bit dull, maxxed more lifelike.  Sonett is more like an uber-detailed/fast SS amp with a bit of harmonic flair.
   
  As it stands the ring has already been picked out and it's about 5 Sonetts 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  That's okay, have until the end of the year...


----------



## Rdr. Seraphim

Update on the 6N6P vs. 6H30DR. I just swapped out the 6N6P for the 6H30 again, and all I can say is that I wish I had heard the 6N6P before I purchased the Super Expensive 6H30DR. There are some similarities, but overall, and with the mods I've done to the Sonett -- without tweaking anything else -- the edge (cliff?) goes to the 6N6P!
   
  I ordered another pair (off e-Bay) that measure stronger than the one I still have. Give these a try before your go out and buy the 6H30DR variant. You might be surprised!


----------



## Donald North

Quote: 





clayton sf said:


> I am curious, and forgive me (or not!) if I've missed the post, but has Donald posted any comments on the 6N6P and the Sonett? It does seem like a great find over the DR.


 

 I've been working a lot on the forthcoming 2A3 amp while following your discussion on the 6N6P. You've piqued my interest and I'll order a couple from Jon at thetubestore.com, who does a great job of testing and sorting them, and give them a try.


----------



## Rdr. Seraphim

Hi Donald, I'm not sure about all the 6N6P's, if they're all the same (or all sound the same) but the one's we've been playing with are the Gold Grid variant. They are readily available on e-Bay too.


----------



## Eee Pee

The OTK stamped version is military grade.
   
  You can kind of see the OTK stamp in blue on the bottom of the tube in my picture.  
   
  Pretty sure the Rhombus refers to the shape next to the OTK lettering, that's Reflektor's old logo.  With a 5 on its side.
   
  http://www.ominous-valve.com/russtube.html


----------



## bobeau

It's my understanding the 5 designates the higher grade with gold grids.
   
  Someone in a Little Dot thread made a comparison between the standard OTK vs. the gold grid tubes and noted a sonic improvement with the gold grids.


----------



## P+D-MI

Quote: 





donald north said:


> I've been working a lot on the forthcoming 2A3 amp while following your discussion on the 6N6P. You've piqued my interest and I'll order a couple from Jon at thetubestore.com, who does a great job of testing and sorting them, and give them a try.


 

 Hello Donald,
   
  So is the tube store a good place to buy 6h30 tubes as well?


----------



## Donald North

Yes, I normally buy my 6H30s from them.
  
  Quote: 





p+d-mi said:


> Hello Donald,
> 
> So is the tube store a good place to buy 6h30 tubes as well?


----------



## Clayton SF

Quote: 





donald north said:


> I've been working a lot on the forthcoming 2A3 amp while following your discussion on the 6N6P. You've piqued my interest and I'll order a couple from Jon at thetubestore.com, who does a great job of testing and sorting them, and give them a try.


 
  Hi Donald,
  When do you think the unveiling your forthcoming (as yet unnamed) 2A3 amp will happen? -- And where?


----------



## P+D-MI

Thanks Donald. I want to purchase a back-up 6h30 for my sonett and have been wondering where to get a good one. I purchased Sonett #0034 from you in march 2010. Along with a pair of Senn hd8oo and a bryston cd player I'm in musical paradise, so, thank you.  
  


> Yes, I normally buy my 6H30s from them.


----------



## Donald North

Quote: 





clayton sf said:


> Hi Donald,
> When do you think the unveiling your forthcoming (as yet unnamed) 2A3 amp will happen? -- And where?


 

 I would like to debut the finished version at a California meet at the beginning of the year. I'm still finalizing the components and chassis layout. Name is still in process too.
   

  
  Quote: 





p+d-mi said:


> Thanks Donald. I want to purchase a back-up 6h30 for my sonett and have been wondering where to get a good one. I purchased Sonett #0034 from you in march 2010. Along with a pair of Senn hd8oo and a bryston cd player I'm in musical paradise, so, thank you.


 

 Thanks, glad to hear you're enjoying the Sonett. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 When you contact Jon at The Tube Store, ask him to select one for you according to my specification.


----------



## Eee Pee

Quote: 





donald north said:


> When you contact Jon at The Tube Store, ask him to select one for you according to my specification.


 


  Donald, it's nice to see you chime in every now and then.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Your sentence I quoted has me curious, maybe I'm reading it wrong or more into it than necessary, but do you mean that you have a special stash of certain spec'd tubes at The Tube Store?  
   
  On another note, my OTK 6N6 tube has hit 50 hours now and I've swapped in the DR 6H30 tube to check for any differences.  That'll be for tonight's enjoyment.


----------



## Donald North

Sorry for the confusion. When I buy tubes from Jon at thetubestore.com, I have him test new tubes on his Amplitrex and send me ones which meet my specification.

  
  Quote: 





eee pee said:


> Your sentence I quoted has me curious, maybe I'm reading it wrong or more into it than necessary, but do you mean that you have a special stash of certain spec'd tubes at The Tube Store?


----------



## pigmode

Quote: 





donald north said:


> Sorry for the confusion. When I buy tubes from Jon at thetubestore.com, I have him test new tubes on his Amplitrex and send me ones which meet my specification.


 


   
  Good to know. I am waiting for the 2A3 introduction.


----------



## Eee Pee

I was hoping for the best of the lot for the 6H30 Sovtek and JJ 5AR4.  The Donald spec.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Having the 6H30 DR tube in place last night took me by surprise.  The tonal shift is larger than I previously thought. So much so, or so I think as of last night, that I plan to sit down early tonight and allow for extra time to go back to the 6N6 mid evening and check it out again.


----------



## Eee Pee

Hey Donald, will the "higher plate impedance and lower transconductance" of the 6N6 tube do any harm to the amp?  Long term?


----------



## Donald North

The higher plate impedance yields an increase in output impedance, which may result in an audible change in the tonal balance depending on headphone. It may also change the overall bandwidth and distortion spectrum of the amplifier. I need to get one of the tubes and test in the Sonett.
   
  I don't believe the 6N6 will hurt the Sonett, but again I need to measure its bias point in the amplifier.
  
  Quote: 





eee pee said:


> Hey Donald, will the "higher plate impedance and lower transconductance" of the 6N6 tube do any harm to the amp?  Long term?


----------



## Eee Pee

Thanks for the info Donald.
  
  Quote: 





donald north said:


> I need to get one of the tubes and test in the Sonett.


 

 Contact bobeau from this thread and see if he still has that 6N6, because it's about the best one you can get, with it testing about perfect, and it's a Rhombus 5 rated OTK tube.


----------



## Eee Pee

Hey, can you see what I see?  
   

   
  Little brown tint ring around the middle?  
   
  Usually using the GZ34 as the rectifier, I put a Shuguang 5AR4 in over the weekend and let it run in for about 8 hours per day to accumulate more time on the 6N6.  As I went to install the GZ34 for tonight I noticed the little brown tint.


----------



## Rdr. Seraphim

Ok, I put the 6H30 back in tonight and I'm now convinced that while there are some positive attributes with the 6N6P, even with the stronger one I just recently sourced on eBay, the 6H30, is a superior match for Donald's Sonett circuit. I was hopeful that maybe, just maybe we had found a quick, easy, and cost effective tweak that scaled up the Sonett. Oh, well. That probably makes sense because the Sonett is highly tuned for the 6H30.
   
  From a FR perspective, there is definitely a bump in the mid bass region, the highs are tilted down, the lower mids are pushed forward. Then there's the problem of distortion, and lack of dynamics, which I believe are the result of the 6N6P demanding a higher bias. Suffice to say that the operating parameters are sufficiently different enough to cause a whole slew of possible SQ issues. 
   
  It's was fun, but it's not a good replacement for the 6H30. Oh, well.


----------



## Rdr. Seraphim

Hey, Eee Pee that lil' brown band was there in post #475 too. So, it's been there awhile.  
  
  Quote: 





eee pee said:


> Hey, can you see what I see?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Eee Pee

Quote: 





rdr. seraphim said:


> Hey, Eee Pee that lil' brown band was there in post #475 too. So, it's been there awhile.


 

 You are a perceptive one.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  My 6H30 DR has it also.  So investigating further I looked at all the other tubes I have.  Neither the Sovtek or Electro-Harmonix has it.  Both 6N6P tubes do, though one has only 15 hours and it's not quite as bad as the 100+ hour one does, which is the OTK version, but it's starting.
   
  So what the heck, I went back to the stock tube arrangement, the JJ rectifier and Sovtek output.

 At first I was like 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 woo that's a thin sound!, but as Floyd's Dark Side continued on, my head adjusted and I was in a good place.  I really do seem to prefer a little fatter bottom end and leaner top end of the 6N6, but by all means, everything sounded quite nice last night.  When I first got the Senn HD 600s I noticed they were simply put, a little fatter and duller in their presentation, and often found myself choosing those over the HD 800.  I'm gonna guess I've gone full circle here in a little while and end up with the GZ34 and DR and HD 600 combo again.
   
  I just got two new CDs, so I know I'll be putting some seat time in tonight!


----------



## budx3385

It's been a while since I posted here. I always keep on an eye on this thread, because my modded Sonett is my favorite amp, and I am very glad to see others enjoying Donald's creative output, too.
   
  The latest at this outpost is that the Dueland 1.0 foil-in-oil signal wires I installed in my Sonett last June have finally settled in, after maybe 300 hrs. They now provide world-class clarity AND world-class presence. Rdr Seraphim might be interested in the similarity to his experience with silver signal wire.
   
  BTW, I visited a good friend's home and heard his new PX4-Balancing Act / LCD-2 Endorphin combo last weekend, which is the focus of lots of recent buzz, and while it was certainly outstanding and enjoyable, I have no doubts that my modded Sonett provides at least as much listening pleasure!
   
   
  And ... I hear that Donald's 2A3 amp is nearing the completion of component selection and chassis build - I can't wait to get my ears on one!


----------



## Eee Pee

Hey hey!
   
  I found some impressions of the new 2A3 amp.
   
  http://www.head-fi.org/t/577060/irvine-orange-county-meet-impressions
   
  So tempting.


----------



## SemiAudiophile

Quote: 





eee pee said:


> Hey hey!
> 
> I found some impressions of the new 2A3 amp.
> 
> ...


 
  Very cool. I'm looking forward to his new amp. It sounds like it might be what I'm looking for.


----------



## Donald North

Quote: 





clayton sf said:


> Hi Donald,
> When do you think the unveiling your forthcoming (as yet unnamed) 2A3 amp will happen? -- And where?


 

 I've decided to name the 2A3 amp "Stratus" and am working to have it in production in January.


----------



## jc9394

Quote: 





donald north said:


> I've decided to name the 2A3 amp "Stratus" and am working to have it in production in January.


 


   
  Donald, any idea on the pricing?  Need to save up for it...


----------



## SemiAudiophile

and a pre-order list in the works?


----------



## Radio_head

I believe I will be first on the pre-order on the Stratus, pending a couple details being figured out.


----------



## Donald North

Quote: 





jc9394 said:


> Donald, any idea on the pricing?  Need to save up for it...


 


  It's not finalized yet, but I'm targeting the $2500-2800 range.


----------



## MrQ




----------



## Radio_head

Donald, has your muse changed from Saabs to Dodges?


----------



## Donald North

No, I've haven't changed from Saabs to Dodges  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but I like to name my products starting with S and Stratus sounded like a good name to me.


----------



## Radio_head

Hmm... I know you already have a name picked, but as a classical musician might I suggest Stretto?
   
  a couple official definitions:
   
  Stretto:
   
  The presence of two close or overlapping statements of the subject of a fugue, especially towards the end; An acceleration in the tempo of an opera that produces an ending climax
   
  A section at the end of a fugue in which successive introductions of the theme follow at shorter intervals than before, increasing the sense of excitement
   
  Just throwing it out there as now that I it popped in my mind as an S term I can't get it out as being a great name for a piece of audio gear.  (And the feeling of excitement leading up to its release.)


----------



## Anaxilus

Stradivarius-wood case  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Sonata
   
  Stacato
   
  Stranotti
   
  Scherzo-My pick as Beethoven was a master of the Scherzo.  Also relates to playfulness.
   
  Soliloquy-Keeps along Sonnet theme just not SAAB related.


----------



## SemiAudiophile

I like the sound of "DNA Sonata", it makes a good sequel to the Sonett.


----------



## Eee Pee

From Saab, to Dodge, to Hyundai?


----------



## Radio_head

To scherzophrenics...


----------



## Clayton SF

_*Stratus*_
   
  From the Latin, meaning _*layers*_.
   
  Another two-syllable word beginning with an S.
   
  Stratus: _Layers of sound._ A headphone amplifier that is uniform in structure; and always consistent in quality and design.
   
_Excellent choice._


----------



## Anaxilus

If you want it sell well, you should go with Camry.


----------



## bobeau

Just giving a bump as my amp is now in the FS... a recent unfortunate circumstance forced my hand.


----------



## caracara08

Quote: 





bobeau said:


> Just giving a bump as my amp is now in the FS... a recent unfortunate circumstance forced my hand.


 


  i wish i had the money. gl bo


----------



## Frihed89

Just one OPT on the 2A3?


----------



## Donald North

That's the mains power transformer. OPTs are internal, same as I do on the Sonett.


----------



## customNuts

Does anyone know how the Littledot mk6 compares to the balanced sonnet?? I own the mk6 and am thinking of buying a balanced Sonet?
  Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## monoethylene

Hi,
   
   
  I am shure that the Sonett will outperform it. It is just an amp which everbody will love!! And at least it is build in the USA. Nevertheless this amp awakes my HD800 and the T1..I am lovin it..


----------



## 333jeffery

I'm going to sell my balanced Sonett. Too much bass for my tastes. I was surprised when my Lyr amp sounded better than the Sonett on my HD600's.


----------



## Jon L

Quote: 





333jeffery said:


> I'm going to sell my balanced Sonett. Too much bass for my tastes. I was surprised when my Lyr amp sounded better than the Sonett on my HD600's.


 
  Reducing the amount of bass is relatively easy with tweaks, including even rectifier tube change, interconnect, power cord, even Senn headphone cable.  If you have too much bass currently, that would totally color the entire sound even treble/mids, which makes it impossible to evaluate the amp.  Before you sell off your (presumably hoping-to-love) Sonett, I would tweak the system to right bass balance before deciding you like it or not..


----------



## Rdr. Seraphim

Haven't ever heard that the Sonett had too much bass! 
   
  Can you describe in a bit more detail what you're hearing? 
  
  Quote: 





333jeffery said:


> I'm going to sell my balanced Sonett. Too much bass for my tastes. I was surprised when my Lyr amp sounded better than the Sonett on my HD600's.


----------



## 333jeffery

The bass is thunderous. Made my teeth shake. The midrange was subdued, and in the background. I like my Lyr because it has a forward presentation, that is uniform from the lowest notes to the highest. I don't mind bass usually, but this was too strong. The only change I had made to the Sonett was to substitute a different rectifier for the stock JJ tube.


----------



## Donald North

Are you using the stock Sovtek 6H30 tube? Any idea how many hours on the tube? Is your amp stock or modified?
  
  Quote: 





333jeffery said:


> The bass is thunderous. Made my teeth shake. The midrange was subdued, and in the background. I like my Lyr because it has a forward presentation, that is uniform from the lowest notes to the highest. I don't mind bass usually, but this was too strong. The only change I had made to the Sonett was to substitute a different rectifier for the stock JJ tube.


----------



## Rdr. Seraphim

That's a first for the Sonett! 
  
  Quote: 





333jeffery said:


> The bass is thunderous. Made my teeth shake. The midrange was subdued, and in the background. I like my Lyr because it has a forward presentation, that is uniform from the lowest notes to the highest. I don't mind bass usually, but this was too strong. The only change I had made to the Sonett was to substitute a different rectifier for the stock JJ tube.


----------



## 333jeffery

It's unmodified. The 6h30 is a Sovtek. I would say it has about 100 hours on it at most. The rectifier tube I used was a Tube Amp Doctor tube, nothing special.


----------



## brokensound

Can anyone recommend some tubes for this amp that won't break the bank? I understand the Mullard GZ34 and 6H30DR Super tube are highly regarded, but those are in the ammo-for-spouse-to-bring-up-in-an-argument range. Are there any note worth tubes $50-100?


----------



## pekingduck

You can try the 6H30Pi from Electro-Harmonix. It's around $30 I think.
   
  It offers a warmer sound together with a bit more bass quantity than the stock tube.


----------



## Rdr. Seraphim

The Mullard and the DR version of the 6H30 are improvements for sure, but unless you're looking for and value that last iota of sound quality, the stock Sonett is pretty darn good! In the 50 - 100 range, you might consider a nicer power cord, maybe something like the SHUNYATA - VENOM 3 power cable. 
  
  Quote: 





brokensound said:


> Can anyone recommend some tubes for this amp that won't break the bank? I understand the Mullard GZ34 and 6H30DR Super tube are highly regarded, but those are in the ammo-for-spouse-to-bring-up-in-an-argument range. Are there any note worth tubes $50-100?


----------



## Eee Pee

Sign up for the newsletter on http://www.partsconnexion.com/ and wait for them to offer ~15% off and you can get either the GZ34 or 6H30 Supertube for under $100.  
   
  I have the Electro-Harmonix 6H30 and it is a tad warmer, but you're almost a third of the way to a Supertube which in my opinion is easily a full step above in resolution if nothing else.  Better bass definition and weight also. 
   
   
   
   
  And while I'm here, hey Donald, have you any updates on the new amp?


----------



## Donald North

Yes, parts are on order with some starting to arrive. I'm waiting for the chassis to be made then powder coated, and am targeting to get the first units built and off to customers around the end of the month. Once the first unit is finished, photos will be posted.
  
  Quote: 





eee pee said:


> And while I'm here, hey Donald, have you any updates on the new amp?


----------



## brokensound

Thanks for the input. Now the waiting game begins. 
  
  Quote: 





eee pee said:


> Sign up for the newsletter on http://www.partsconnexion.com/ and wait for them to offer ~15% off and you can get either the GZ34 or 6H30 Supertube for under $100.
> 
> I have the Electro-Harmonix 6H30 and it is a tad warmer, but you're almost a third of the way to a Supertube which in my opinion is easily a full step above in resolution if nothing else.  Better bass definition and weight also.
> 
> ...


----------



## Eee Pee

donald north said:


> Yes...


 

 Thanks Donald.
   


brokensound said:


> Thanks...


 
   
  Sure thing.  I assume you bought the balanced Sonett from the guy posting earlier, 333jeffery?  
   
  What headphones are you going to use?


----------



## brokensound

I have the K701 and the HD650 at home, and a pair of Denon D2000 at the office. I took a hiatus from headphones and head-fi, but now the itch is coming back. The headphone landscape has changed drastically. Half a decade ago headphone flagships  from the major German companies were in the $300-500 range. Now the prices are in a range I'm embarrassed to admit to a date during a cocktail party considering the economic status. However, the T1 sounds provocative as a next purchase. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
   
  Quote: 





> What headphones are you going to use?


----------



## Sweden

Quote: 





rdr. seraphim said:


> The Mullard and the DR version of the 6H30 are improvements for sure, but unless you're looking for and value that last iota of sound quality, the stock Sonett is pretty darn good! In the 50 - 100 range, you might consider a nicer power cord, maybe something like the SHUNYATA - VENOM 3 power cable.


 


  I love to hear what a guy like Donald feel about expensive power cords..
  Meanwhile I´d love if you could join the debate here Seraphim:
http://www.head-fi.org/t/572588/audiophile-cables-a-interesting-question/165#post_8039712


----------



## Eee Pee

I went with the shortest, largest gauge power cord I could find, regardless of price.
   
   
   
   
   
   
   
   
   
   
   
   
   
   
   
   
  $1.78 for 2 feet of 14awg from Monoprice.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  http://www.monoprice.com/products/product.asp?c_id=102&cp_id=10228&cs_id=1022801&p_id=5290&seq=1&format=2
   
  And a three footer for the CD player.  I've tried power cords in the past, and still have a MIT cord around here somewhere.  Never could hear a difference, though I used to always have the CDP plugged in with the MIT.  Now I get a better feeling or more satisfaction with the shorter cords, and the neatness they bring to the set up, and that makes me feel better, so they work good for me.


----------



## Rdr. Seraphim

You should swap out that expensive Signal Cable IC too


----------



## Rdr. Seraphim

What a rat trap... step on that sticky paper and you're as good as gone! 
  
  Quote: 





sweden said:


> I love to hear what a guy like Donald feel about expensive power cords..
> Meanwhile I´d love if you could join the debate here Seraphim:
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/572588/audiophile-cables-a-interesting-question/165#post_8039712


----------



## Eee Pee

No way, it's got the Eichman bullets!


----------



## brokensound

Oh dear, the LCD-2 rev. 2 looks very tempting too. I've read conflicting reports about them on the Sonett in this thread. Anyone has strong feelings about it?


----------



## Radio_head

Donald is very confident that they'll work well will the Stratus.  Many have opined they don't work well with the Sonnet.


----------



## Frihed89

Quote: 





donald north said:


> That's the mains power transformer. OPTs are internal, same as I do on the Sonett.


 


  Hi Donald, care to expand a bit about the construction (not the specs) of the OPTs?  And from whom you sourced them?


----------



## Donald North

The output transformers are made by Edcor here in the USA. They're an EI laminated steel core construction with copper windings. Their transformers sound good to me with consistent manufacturing quality.


----------



## Frihed89

Would something like this fit, work?
   
   

 *[size=10.0pt]HASHIMOTO Single-Ended output transformers[/size]*
[size=10.0pt]with SG tap[/size]
   
 [size=10.0pt]Type [/size]
 [size=10.0pt]Power[/size]
 [size=10.0pt]Prim.
 imp.[/size]
 [size=10.0pt]Sec. 
 imp.[/size]
 [size=10.0pt]Freq. response
 (Rp=Zp, -2dB)[/size]
 [size=10.0pt]max
 current[/size]
 [size=10.0pt]Application[/size]
 [size=10.0pt]Dimension
 (mm)[/size]
 [size=10.0pt]Weight[/size]
   
   
 [size=10.0pt]H-20-3,5U[/size]
 [size=10.0pt]20
 (50Hz)[/size]
 [size=10.0pt]2.5K
 3.5K[/size]
 [size=10.0pt]4,8,16[/size]
 [size=10.0pt]25Hz-90KHz[/size]
 [size=10.0pt]140mA[/size]
 [size=10.0pt]300B, EL34, 2A3
 6B4G, 6L6GC[/size]
 [size=10.0pt]80x88x110[/size]
 [size=10.0pt]2,4Kg[/size]


----------



## Donald North

That Hashimoto transformer could work but is really intended for loudspeaker use. Looking at its frequency response plot, it is a couple dB down by 20Hz (with associated increase in low frequency distortion) due to the primary winding's inductance. Headphones need very little power compared to loudspeakers, so you can use a much smaller output transformer with greater winding inductance for excellent low frequency extension, low distortion, and still with plenty of headroom.


----------



## AppleheadMay

Is there a mailing list we can subscribe to Donald, besides here, regarding the Stratus?


----------



## Radio_head

I have always had quick responses from Donald about any question I had on the Stratus via PM and email.  The first production units have not yet been completed.


----------



## AppleheadMay

Thanks for letting me know.
  I have no specific questions though just general info on the amp and pictures.
  But I guess there is no info released yet at this time.
  Are there preorders for this amp or will one be able to buy it once it's released?


----------



## Radio_head

There are pre-orders (I've been on since late October).  You can PM Donald if you're interested.  There's some info/impressions in the Irvine meet thread.


----------



## AppleheadMay

Thank you for the link!
  Impressive impressions to say the least.
  And great photos in that thread. Good to see the Stratus keeps looking like a DNA amp.
  When the amp comes out I think it might be time to get me one of Donalds amps, this one seems to be it.
   
  Is there a special pre order price and how much will it be afterwards?
  I also wonder, is the amp made especially to be used balanced or will it sound just as good single ended?
  And are there any options available that you know of?


----------



## Radio_head

I believe the amp will have both SE and balanced outputs so doesn't seem like you will have to choose.  As for price and any 'extras', you can PM Donald for that info.  I did discuss the possibility of using Audio Note transformers, but was dissuaded by his assurances of his custom Edcor's quality.


----------



## AppleheadMay

Thanks, I will contact him when I am ready to buy. For now I'm keeping an eye on this thread and his website.


----------



## Eee Pee

I like when this thread is active.
   
  I've had this picture as my desktop for a while now, just patiently waiting.  Or, trying to be patient is more like it.
   

   
  Compared to earlier pictures, I've noticed the switch above the 1/4" TRS jack has moved from the front panel to where it is in the picture.
   
  I can't quite grasp the size of the Stratus, but I'm thinking it's pretty big.
   
  The Sonic Frontiers CD player isn't small.


----------



## AppleheadMay

I downloaded the exact same picture as your first one.
  I'm not really concerned about the size, it looks elegant enough not to be bombastic.
  The only thing that bugs me is if it can be ordered without the balanced output as I don't need it and it looks like a stain on that beautifull bugatti-blue faceplate.
  For inputs though I would love an XLR input as well as an RCA one for connectivity reasons.


----------



## Eee Pee

I suspect it will have the brushed aluminum faceplate like the Sonett has.  
   
  Regarding XLR ins, this is taken from the DNAudio website:
   
   
   
  Quote: 





> *[size=x-small]Some comments about balanced headphone drive[/size]*
> [size=x-small]I am frequently asked why the balanced output version does not include balanced inputs. This is because balanced inputs are not necessary to provide balanced headphone drive. Being a single ended amplifier, all it needs for input is a single ended (unbalanced) signal. The Sonett operates single ended triode with transformer loading the plate of the 6H30 amplification tube. The secondary windings on the output transformers are center tapped (and grounded for safety), thereby providing a true, differential, balanced output. Thus, you get balanced drive without the complexity from additional balanced input circuitry or input transformers. Again, the simpler - the better.[/size]


 
   
  I'm guessing XLR ins isn't gonna happen.  The simpler, the better.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  Oh, and I think it's a Saab Sonett blue...


----------



## AppleheadMay

Saab are copycats!


----------



## Eee Pee

Bugatti, rolling on dubs since 1908.
   
  (Arbitrary date, cause I have no idea)


----------



## Donald North

Thanks for posting all these beautiful photos!
   
  Regarding the Stratus, the production chassis will be 17" W x 14" D with 8.5" overall height including tubes. It will have 2 sets of RCA inputs (no XLR balanced inputs for cited reasoning). For outputs there will be 1/4" stereo, dual 3-pin XLR, and 4-pin XLR. The XLRs will be selectable between balanced and unbalanced drive.
   
  The stock output transformers custom made by Edcor are really good. To improve upon them would require custom Hi-B or nickel double C core units made by Audio Note which cost $$$,
   
  Most of the components have arrived for the first units. The major gating item is the chassis which I'm following up daily.


----------



## AppleheadMay

Quote: 





> Thanks for posting all these beautiful photos!


 
  My pleasure! I have all these cars myself by the way. They're in my garage on a shelf. You can fit three of them in the new Stratus. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  I just received your email, thank you.
  Besides very interesting this amp is going to be quite impressive as well. It has roughly the same footprint as my P-1u so it will fit well on top of that one.
  I am also kind of glad it doesn't have speaker outputs and is built as a dedicated headphone amplifier.


----------



## Frihed89

Quote: 





donald north said:


> Thanks for posting all these beautiful photos!
> 
> Regarding the Stratus, the production chassis will be 17" W x 14" D with 8.5" overall height including tubes. It will have 2 sets of RCA inputs (no XLR balanced inputs for cited reasoning). For outputs there will be 1/4" stereo, dual 3-pin XLR, and 4-pin XLR. The XLRs will be selectable between balanced and unbalanced drive.
> 
> ...


 

 I am sorry to hear about the delivery problems. Any progress to report?


----------



## AppleheadMay

I wonder if someone could give me some advice regarding buying either the 2A3 or the Sonett.
  Feel free to jump in Donald!  
   
  The amp would be used only to drive phones that are very sensitive and have a low impedance (40-60), in other words all my Audio Technicas and maybe the D7000.
  I wonder if the 2A3 won't be overkill and too powerfull and if the Sonett wouldn't serve me better.
  There is a big price difference of course but that isn't my main concern, I'm more interested in what will sound best with my phones, the Audio Technicas thus. I don't care how it will sound with any other phones I have.
  Also, there is the matter of the legendary 2A3 sound signature which simply intrigues me.
  There are two other options I know of, being the Moth which has too much noise for sensitive cans and the EC. I would prefer the DNA version though as I already have a fantastic Zana and the different interpretation (sonically and cosmetically) will give me more variation which is something I enjoy.


----------



## Donald North

For low impedance headphones I recommend the Stratus because it has lower output impedance than the Sonett. For the 1/4" output there will be a toggle switch to select between full and -6dB gain from the amplifier to better accommodate higher sensitivity headphones.


----------



## AppleheadMay

Ah, thanks Donald. In a way I am glad since I am intrigued by the 2A3 sound.
  My wallet on the other hand is a bit less enthusiatic.  
  The Stratus is certainly an amp I will need to get this year.


----------



## takezo

Quote: 





donald north said:


> For low impedance headphones I recommend the Stratus because it has lower output impedance than the Sonett. For the 1/4" output there will be a toggle switch to select between full and -6dB gain from the amplifier to better accommodate higher sensitivity headphones.


 

 hello donald, can you tell us what the output impedance of the 2a3 amp is?
  obviously above 32 ohms, but hopefully not much higher. thanks


----------



## Donald North

Through the XLR outputs and 1/4" set for full gain, the output impedance is 8 ohms on the Stratus 2A3 amp.


----------



## takezo

Quote: 





donald north said:


> Through the XLR outputs and 1/4" set for full gain, the output impedance is 8 ohms on the Stratus 2A3 amp.


 

 wow, that is something!


----------



## Frihed89

Any news on the Stratus?


----------



## daigo

Quote: 





frihed89 said:


> Any news on the Stratus?


 

 I'm interested in an update on the Stratus as well.  Really enjoyed the prototype at the Norcal meet and sounds like it would be a good match for my stable of headphones.


----------



## Radio_head

Last I heard (I think from Purrin) last week his first production unit was ready to ship.


----------



## Donald North

I received the production chassis last week and started building the first unit. We're working to have it finished by the end of the week and post photos. It's looking good


----------



## Clayton SF

Quote: 





donald north said:


> I received the production chassis last week and started building the first unit. We're working to have it finished by the end of the week and post photos. It's looking good


 

 It was very impressive looking at the Bay Area/NorCal meet.


----------



## Llloyd

Oh my.  I'm very interested in the stratus.


----------



## Eee Pee

I've been checking for this thread to appear in my Subscriptions every single day of this year.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  My heart skipped a beat when I saw it just now.
   
  I had a great evening last night with my Sonett with the stock tubes back in place and a pair of Senn HD 600s.  Everything was just clicking all night, no matter what I threw at it.  Usually I'm using a Mullard CV1377 and Reflektor  Supertube and the Senn HD 800s.  Maybe my brain made the switch from critical mode to just enjoy the music mode, because I certainly was enjoying everything.  As I turned off the amp, I gave it a little pat on the side and said, "Good job, sleep tight."
   
  Or, maybe it was the few beers.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Now, to search for this meet thread and see if anyone made any comments about the Stratus.


----------



## daigo

Quote: 





donald north said:


> I received the production chassis last week and started building the first unit. We're working to have it finished by the end of the week and post photos. It's looking good


 

 Thanks for the progress update, Donald.  I look forward to an opportunity to hear the production unit as well!


----------



## Donald North

Here's a photo of the first Stratus


----------



## Radio_head

Gorgeous.


----------



## monoethylene

Good job, Donald !!!


----------



## Sweden

Amazing Donald. Just remarkable. Whats the size/weight output impedance?


----------



## SemiAudiophile

Quote: 





donald north said:


> Here's a photo of the first Stratus


 

 Soon...


----------



## Donald North

It's 17" (43.2cm) wide x 14" (35.6cm) deep x 8.5" (21.6cm) high with tubes. Output impedance through the XLR jacks is 8 ohms.
   
  The TRS jack has selectable gain (full 0dB or -6dB) and selectable output impedance.  At full, you can choose between Low (8 ohm) or IEC (120 ohm). The -6dB would be a few ohms lower which will measure soon.


----------



## Eee Pee

I just caught myself staring at the first picture for almost five minutes.
   
  Donald, that is truly wonderful looking.  I like the revised layout.


----------



## santacore

It looks fantastic Donald!!! I can't wait to hear to the amp again.


----------



## Eee Pee

I've been meaning to ask and now I remembered to.  Are those bias adjusters for the 2A3 tubes?
   
  There should be a new thread for this amp.


----------



## Donald North

The 2A3s are operated autobias. Those are hum nulling pots. The 2A3s are DC heated and the hum nulling pots allow for fine adjustment to get the background as black as possible.


----------



## budx3385

AWESOME !!!!
   
  Way to go, Donald. I can't wait to hear mine!


----------



## Frihed89

Quote: 





eee pee said:


> I've been meaning to ask and now I remembered to.  Are those bias adjusters for the 2A3 tubes?
> 
> There should be a new thread for this amp.


 

 I agree about the need for a new thread.  How about it goes on this forum, instead of the hi-end forum? I say this because discussions about amps don't tend to last long, there.  The focus seems to be mostly on headphones.  There is also a lot of annoying "noise" on that forum.  I think this amp (and others) are better served by a place that isn't pre-occupied with ortho headphones.  I'll leave it at that.


----------



## Rdr. Seraphim

X2!
  
  Quote: 





frihed89 said:


> I think this amp (and others) are better served by a place that isn't pre-occupied with ortho headphones.  I'll leave it at that.


----------



## lexlex

I can't make up my mind between Stratus and WA 22.
   
  There's only two things still stoping me deciding towards the Stratus: it's new, there ain't no reviews... Sure Sonett is well regarded but who knows? And its unique design concerning balanced signal, which Donald thinks doesn't need balanced input... that sounds a bit odd to me.
   
  Doensn't help the fact it's a little more pricey than WA 22 too


----------



## Anaxilus

Quote: 





lexlex said:


> I can't make up my mind between Stratus and WA 22.
> 
> There's only two things still stoping me deciding towards the Stratus: it's new, there ain't no reviews... Sure Sonett is well regarded but who knows? And its unique design concerning balanced signal, which Donald thinks doesn't need balanced input... that sounds a bit odd to me.
> 
> Doensn't help the fact it's a little more pricey than WA 22 too


 

 Whats your source and headphone?


----------



## Donald North

Quote: 





lexlex said:


> I can't make up my mind between Stratus and WA 22.
> 
> There's only two things still stoping me deciding towards the Stratus: it's new, there ain't no reviews... Sure Sonett is well regarded but who knows? And its unique design concerning balanced signal, which Donald thinks doesn't need balanced input... that sounds a bit odd to me.
> 
> Doensn't help the fact it's a little more pricey than WA 22 too


 

 Yes, the Stratus is a new amplifier however the electrically-identical prototype has been taken to a couple meets including one in Irvine last October. Here's a link to the impressions thread:
http://www.head-fi.org/t/577060/irvine-orange-county-meet-impressions
   
  Regarding balanced outputs without balanced inputs, do understand the amplifier is single-ended topology and not differential. Other tube amps like from Apex and EC which are also single-ended topologies use input transformers to accept balanced sources. These transformers convert the balanced signal to unbalanced and then send the signal off to the tubes for amplification. I prefer to keep the input pure and not add more transformers to the signal path, hence only RCA inputs.


----------



## Anaxilus

Just noticed the link in your sig Donald, thx.


----------



## Frihed89

Quote: 





anaxilus said:


> Whats your source and headphone?


 


  I'm not suggesting you buy this amp, but I think you need to do more research on Single Ended Triode (SET) amps that use directly heated triodes (DHT) like the 2A3.  First of all, a more apt comparison would be between the Stratus and the Eddie Current 2A3 amp.  (I am not sure how many other headphone amps there are that run 2A3 tubes).  The 300B tube used in a couple of Woo Audio amps is also DHT used in SET mode in these amps. (DHT's can also be used in pairs in push-pull mode).  
   
  If you can't hear a headphone amp with the 2A3, I suggest you try for a comparison between a tube PP speaker amp and a 2A3 SET amp.  You'll hear the difference right away:  The sound is not all "tubey".  It is very clear and detailed, very well balanced across the frequency spectrum, and has fabulously deep and tight bass, although not as strong in that department as the 45 tube, a lower power DHT. 
   
  I've never heard a WA22, nor the Stratus, but I do own a variety of speaker amps: class A PP Triode using pentodes (6550s), 300B SET, and 2A3 SET.  My preference is the 2A3 SET for the reasons mentioned above.
   
  Donald's philosophy for not going balanced is not unusual.  For example, Audio Note (UK) uses this philosophy in all their designs to try to reproduce the digital or analogue signal from the source mode with the least amount of interference.  Fi Audio (Don Garber) also follows this approach, but in a different way.  And I can hear these differences in all of my Audio Note and Fi Audio amps SET amps.


----------



## Sweden

Quote: 





frihed89 said:


> I'm not suggesting you buy this amp, but I think you need to do more research on Single Ended Triode (SET) amps that use directly heated triodes (DHT) like the 2A3.  First of all, a more apt comparison would be between the Stratus and the Eddie Current 2A3 amp.  (I am not sure how many other headphone amps there are that run 2A3 tubes).  The 300B tube used in a couple of Woo Audio amps is also DHT used in SET mode in these amps. (DHT's can also be used in pairs in push-pull mode).
> 
> If you can't hear a headphone amp with the 2A3, I suggest you try for a comparison between a tube PP speaker amp and a 2A3 SET amp.  You'll hear the difference right away:  The sound is not all "tubey".  It is very clear and detailed, very well balanced across the frequency spectrum, and has fabulously deep and tight bass, although not as strong in that department as the 45 tube, a lower power DHT.
> 
> ...


 


 Have you tried running headphones of the speaker taps from the 2A3 SET? What is that amp?


----------



## Frihed89

Quote: 





sweden said:


> Have you tried running headphones of the speaker taps from the 2A3 SET? What is that amp?


 

 No, I haven't.  I asked the builder, Don Garber, about this and he suggested that the particular DC typology he uses + AC heaters would not be ideal for headphones.  So, I didn't try.  An added problem is that they are monos and after I talked with him, I wasn't that interested in making a headphone connection between them.


----------



## pigmode

Is the Stratus DHSET?


----------



## Donald North

Quote: 





pigmode said:


> Is the Stratus DHSET?


 
   
  Yes, the Stratus uses 2A3 output tubes with are directly heated triodes and operated single ended.


----------



## Anaxilus

Quote:  
   
  I assume you meant to quote lexlex.


----------



## Frihed89

I thought I did.  Yes.


----------



## budx3385

Quote: 





frihed89 said:


> I've never heard a WA22, nor the Stratus, but I do own a variety of speaker amps: class A PP Triode using pentodes (6550s), 300B SET, and 2A3 SET.  My preference is the 2A3 SET for the reasons mentioned above.
> 
> Donald's philosophy for not going balanced is not unusual.  For example, Audio Note (UK) uses this philosophy in all their designs to try to reproduce the digital or analogue signal from the source mode with the least amount of interference.  Fi Audio (Don Garber) also follows this approach, but in a different way.  And I can hear these differences in all of my Audio Note and Fi Audio amps SET amps.


 
   
  Gee, you have the Fi 2A3 monos? I am envious. I would love to hear them. I placed an order for his 421 amp after reading Art Dudley's column, but I have to wait a whole year!
   
  The real reason for this post is to relate to you all that Donald is almost finished with my Stratus, serial nr 2 (he kept nr 1). It should be here in about a week. I am of course very excited, and I will begin a new thread as soon as the box arrives.


----------



## madbull

New guy here...
   
  I've ordered a Stratus after exchanging emails with Donald, he was very helpful and nice.
   
  Will be using with HD800, LCD-2, HE-500, and a couple of other cans.
   
  One month to go! and then...


----------



## Radio_head

Congrats.  Donald is one of the good ones.


----------



## pigmode

I preferred the DHT sound in the past, but gave up my Sonett because I need a more forward HF extension to balance my current hearing condition. I might be willing to give one a try if it looked capable of that.
   
  http://img708.imageshack.us/img708/7574/dsc00151v.jpg


----------



## Eee Pee

Don Garber and Donald North mentioned in the same post.  I'm impressed.


----------



## Frihed89

I do hope one or more of you, new Stratus owners, will post an "initial impressions" thread on this forum.  It would help the rest of us non-owners a lot.  I, for one, would love to see some pictures of the innards of this amp.  Happy listening.


----------



## santacore

Quote: 





frihed89 said:


> I do hope one or more of you, new Stratus owners, will post an "initial impressions" thread on this forum.  It would help the rest of us non-owners a lot.  I, for one, would love to see some pictures of the innards of this amp.  Happy listening.


 

 The first customer unit has not yet shipped, so it will be a bit before you hear from them.


----------



## budx3385

I received DNA Stratus ser nr #0002 yesterday, and out of the box it sounds really excellent. I will begin a new thread now called "DNA Stratus 2A3 amplifier - first impressions". 
   
  There are several reasons why I still love listening with my modded Sonett. It will not be out of my system for long!


----------



## budx3385

Here is the new Stratus thread
http://www.head-fi.org/t/609800/dna-stratus-2a3-amplifier-first-impressions#post_8378472
   
  And my modded Sonnet is back in my system - - - while the Stratus slowly burns in .....


----------



## pekingduck

Shameless plug: I have a 6H30P-DR and a Adzam GZ34 (Mullard rebranded) for sale at the F/S forum 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  http://www.head-fi.org/t/617418/upgrade-tubes-for-dna-sonett-6h30p-dr-supertube-and-adzam-gz34-mullard-rebranded


----------



## Rdr. Seraphim

It's been a while since someone posted on the Sonett thread. I still own my Sonett (sn# 0007), and use it daily. Along with budx3385, we've made significant updates, mostly by swapping in key parts that were felt additive to an already great product. I'm convinced that it remains a classic, and a reference for some headphones and IEMs. Recently, I was up on Donald's Web site (http://www.dnaudio.com), where it says, "*[size=small]Watch for the Sonett 2 coming out in September.[/size]*" Huh! Wha! Whoa! 
   
  Here's a couple of email responses from Donald about the Sonett 2:
   
  Email #1: 
  [size=medium]Earlier this year I started working on a new Sonett. I've named it Sonett[/size][size=medium][/size]
 [size=medium]2, and it builds on the strengths of the original Sonett by incorporating[/size][size=medium][/size]
 [size=medium]knowledge learned from the Stratus' development. Among my goals, it has[/size][size=medium][/size]
 [size=medium]improved power and control for lower impedance headphones while providing[/size][size=medium][/size]
 [size=medium]greater resolution on all headphones. I will be showing the Sonett 2[/size][size=medium][/size]
 [size=medium]prototype at the upcoming LAX meet together with the Stratus. All[/size][size=medium][/size]
 [size=medium]components are on order and I plan to start building them in September.[/size]
   
  Email #2: 
  [size=medium]The Sonett 2 will use 2 6H30 tubes, 1 per channel, with the triodes[/size][size=medium][/size]
 [size=medium]operating in parallel. This maintains the sound signature while reducing[/size][size=medium][/size]
 [size=medium]the output impedance substantially. Additionally I'm making some component[/size][size=medium][/size]
 [size=medium]changes, namely the large black JJ power supply capacitor will change to a[/size][size=medium][/size]
 [size=medium]Unicon similar to what's used in the Stratus. The Unicon has greater[/size][size=medium][/size]
 [size=medium]clarity and resolution in the midrange and treble compared to the JJ. I'm[/size][size=medium][/size]
 [size=medium]also changing the cathode bypass caps from Elna Cerafine to Nichicon Muse,[/size][size=medium][/size]
 [size=medium]also used on the Stratus. I found the Nichicon sound more organic and[/size][size=medium][/size]
 [size=medium]juicy compared to the Cerafines in this position. Lastly the Sonett 2 will[/size][size=medium][/size]
 [size=medium]have both 1/4" and 4-pin XLR outputs to make it more universal. Like on[/size][size=medium][/size]
 [size=medium]the Stratus, the 1/4" output will have the choice between full and -6dB[/size][size=medium][/size]
 [size=medium]gain and also switch between low output impedance and IEC 120 ohm. I'm[/size][size=medium][/size]
 [size=medium]optimistic with all these improvements the Sonett 2 will be even more[/size][size=medium][/size]
 [size=medium]popular than the original Sonett, which had good sales worldwide. Price[/size][size=medium][/size]
 [size=medium]for the Sonett 2 will be $1300.[/size]
   
  I sent another email question about the rectifier, if he kept the 5AR4, and which headphones he feels the Sonett is a good match with. 
   
  I hope he keeps the Blue theme! 
   
  EDIT: See email response below re rectifier tube, and for returning customer's a discount!
   
  Email #3:
  [size=medium]The power supply will continue to use the 5AR4 rectifier tube. For[/size][size=medium][/size]
 [size=medium]returning customers I plan to offer a $200 discount as a thank you for[/size][size=medium][/size]
 [size=medium]continued support. I'm also do this on the Stratus.[/size][size=medium][/size]
 [size=medium][/size]
 [size=medium]For headphones I mostly tried the HD800, DT770 Pro 80, LCD2, Bose[/size][size=medium][/size]
 [size=medium]Triports. In comparison to the original Sonett, the new version has[/size][size=medium][/size]
 [size=medium]greater bass weight, punch, and definition, which I attribute primarily to[/size][size=medium][/size]
 [size=medium]the lower output impedance which these headphones prefer. The LCD2 can[/size][size=medium][/size]
 [size=medium]play 6dB louder through the Sonett 2, as can most other lower impedance[/size]
  [size=medium]headphones. For best sound through the Audeze, the Stratus wins.[/size]


----------



## santacore

Being a former Sonett owner (now Stratus), and one of the few that has heard the Sonett 2 prototype, it is definitely an upgrade from the original design. The sound signature is similar, but the amp has lots more drive, better resolution, and much better compatibility with low impedance phones. 
   
  For owners of phones that are not notoriously hard to drive, the Sonett 2 is a easy recommendation. If you have LCD's, HE-6's or K1000's, the Stratus would be my 1st choice. For most other phones and IEM's the Sonett 2 is sounding great to my ears.


----------



## P+D-MI

I've been thinking about the last two posts of this thread since reading them ten days ago. I'm already amazed at what I'm hearing out of the sonett with the hd800. Same set-up I've had for 2.5 years. I've had absolutely zero interest in looking for anything else. To me its the most musical system i've heard and i've owned quite a few(headphones and speakers). If donald can make it even better, you can mark me down for a sonett 2. Btw, donald please keep the sonett blue.


----------



## vcirelli

Just heard the Sonnet 2 at todays LA meetup. I had my LCD2s with me, so I plugged them in listened to a track from 'In Rainbows' and immediately realized my savings account would be depleted soon.
   
  I listened to the Stratus as well, which is a beautiful piece of gear. Donald mentioned that some of the ideas he had for the Stratus, he had implemented into the Sonnet 2.
   
  I'll be putting my order in.


----------



## AppleheadMay

Quote: 





vcirelli said:


> Just heard the Sonnet 2 at todays LA meetup. I had my LCD2s with me, so I plugged them in listened to a track from 'In Rainbows' and immediately realized my savings account would be depleted soon.
> 
> I listened to the Stratus as well, which is a beautiful piece of gear. Donald mentioned that some of the ideas he had for the Stratus, he had implemented into the Sonnet 2.
> 
> I'll be putting my order in.


 
  Any pics?


----------



## Donald North

p+d-mi said:


> Btw, donald please keep the sonett blue.




Yes, the Sonett 2 will be the same beautiful gloss blue


----------



## olor1n

Well damn. I got a hint of the new Sonett when I enquired about ordering the original a few months ago. I thought the Mjolnir was it and I have been impressed but this "announcement" has piqued my interest once again. I hope people were able to compare the Sonett 2 to the Mjolnir (particularly with the HD800) at the LA meet.


----------



## vcirelli

Heard the Mjolnir at their table, listening through LCDs not HD800s. Different tracks, different source - so I can't say it was a real comparison. I have Schiit gear at home, and think that they do a great job with their stuff at a very reasonable price point... but today I had a 'WOW' moment for the first time with my LCDs, listening through North's Sonnet 2. It sounds fast, has snappy base, just great.


----------



## sphinxvc

It's a bummer these early/prototype units from DNA, Eddie Current & Cavalli never make it to the East Coast meets.  (Hint: There's one on September 9th in PA.)
   
   
  @vcirelli - if whoever that is thinks the HD800s sound good like that, they should try them on the other way.


----------



## Eee Pee




----------



## budx3385

Quote: 





vcirelli said:


> Just heard the Sonnet 2 at todays LA meetup. I had my LCD2s with me, so I plugged them in listened to a track from 'In Rainbows' and immediately realized my savings account would be depleted soon.
> 
> I listened to the Stratus as well, which is a beautiful piece of gear. Donald mentioned that some of the ideas he had for the Stratus, he had implemented into the Sonnet 2.
> 
> I'll be putting my order in.


 
   
   
  Well said, and well chosen. Happy Listening!


----------



## olor1n

Any news on the Sonett 2? When will the first batch ship and how long will the wait be if an order is placed now?


----------



## silwen

Quote: 





olor1n said:


> Any news on the Sonett 2? When will the first batch ship and how long will the wait be if an order is placed now?


 
  October is when he starts I believe. The chassis are being made now. I am thinking of putting my money down for one but will sit and think on making a choice this weekend. It's either this or a SAC Thailand Minute 300b for $2k.


----------



## SemiAudiophile

I was saving myself for the Stratus. The Sonett 2 will have to settle. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  Thank you Donald. When does pre-order begin?


----------



## Donald North

The order list for the Sonett 2 has already begun. The chassis are with the powder coater. Once they're done, I will start building them.
  Quote: 





semiaudiophile said:


> I was saving myself for the Stratus. The Sonett 2 will have to settle.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## budx3385

Is it possible to have a used Sonett upgraded to a Sonett 2? Would that be worthwhile?


----------



## Donald North

The Sonett 2 uses a new chassis layout to accommodate the second 6H30 in addition to new power transformer, filter choke, etc. Unfortunately, it's not possible to upgrade an original Sonett to the Sonett 2.
   
  However, I will offer a $200 "thank you" loyalty discount to original Sonett customers who wish to purchase a Sonett 2.
  Quote: 





budx3385 said:


> Is it possible to have a used Sonett upgraded to a Sonett 2? Would that be worthwhile?


----------



## P+D-MI

Donald, will the tkd pot be offered as an option on sonett 2?


----------



## Donald North

I am considering offering this option. Is this something you would like?
  Quote: 





p+d-mi said:


> Donald, will the tkd pot be offered as an option on sonett 2?


----------



## P+D-MI

Yes, I would be interested, if you think it would be an improvement over the alps. I've never actually tried the tkd so I would be interested in your opinion.


----------



## Eee Pee

Yeah, Donald upgrades are always a welcome option.  I imagine most will likely get it.  It goes with the theme of different/better caps in the Sonett 2.


----------



## Donald North

Yes, the TKD is a nice improvement over the blue Alps with better clarity and resolution.
  Quote: 





p+d-mi said:


> Yes, I would be interested, if you think it would be an improvement over the alps. I've never actually tried the tkd so I would be interested in your opinion.


 
   
   
  Thanks for these comments. I'll go ahead and offer it as a $100 option (like I do on the Stratus) when people order the amplifier.
  Quote: 





eee pee said:


> Yeah, Donald upgrades are always a welcome option.  I imagine most will likely get it.  It goes with the theme of different/better caps in the Sonett 2.


----------



## budx3385

upgrading the Alps pot to a TKD is very worthwhile. I compared the before directly with the after in my Sonett, and it made the sound clearer, less congested and the transients crisper with better decay. IMO, it's a "no-brainer".
   
  Donald, I'm wondering about modifying the Sonett so that it could be used as a pre-amplifier. Can that be done in a rather straightforward manner? How? or would the output transformers need to be replaced in order to bring the output impedance up to 10K?
   
  thanks


----------



## Donald North

I have not tried it myself but believe the stock Sonett could be used as a single source preamp using the headphone output to drive the input of a power amplifier. Keep in mind the added gain is only 6dB.
   
  Quote: 





budx3385 said:


> Donald, I'm wondering about modifying the Sonett so that it could be used as a pre-amplifier. Can that be done in a rather straightforward manner? How? or would the output transformers need to be replaced in order to bring the output impedance up to 10K?


----------



## budx3385

Thanks, Donald. In this instance, I'm thinking more of it serving as an attenuator /  volume control.
  All I need to do then is make a high-quality i/c with a 1/4" male phono plug on one end.


----------



## Alanaudio

Has anyone tried sonett with D7000（low impedance）？I want to make a choice between master8 and sonett2


----------



## Baten

Quote: 





vcirelli said:


> Just heard the Sonnet 2 at todays LA meetup. I had my LCD2s with me, so I plugged them in listened to a track from 'In Rainbows' and immediately realized my savings account would be depleted soon.
> 
> I listened to the Stratus as well, which is a beautiful piece of gear. Donald mentioned that some of the ideas he had for the Stratus, he had implemented into the Sonnet 2.
> 
> I'll be putting my order in.


 
   
  Since you listened to both the Sonnet and the Stratus, any chance for a comparison? Kind of torn between both.


----------



## Nuge

For those of you who have the HF-2, how does the HF-2-Sonett pairing do with female vocals? My one problem with the pico dac/amp combo and HF-2, is that male vocals are terrific but female vocals don't sound quite as euphoric as I would like.


----------



## P+D-MI

Just wondering how many sonetts are out there now? I have #0034.


----------



## Eee Pee

Back of mine says 0060, but that never seemed right to me.  I got mine delivered 3/17/11


----------



## Clayton SF

Back of mine says 0062. I got mine delivered on 3/30/11.
  Eee Pee and I are close DNA Sonett Buddies!!!
  I just knew it. :O)


----------



## earz

Could anybody provide input as to the Woo WA3+ vs. Sonnett? I know they'll sound different, but how?
  
 Phones are beyer T90s.
  
 Thanks in advance...


----------



## Eee Pee

eee pee said:


> I got mine delivered 3/17/11


 
  
 Just missed its 3rd birthday.  I'll have to celebrate tonight!
  
 3rd... already! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  


clayton sf said:


> Eee Pee and I are close DNA Sonett Buddies!!!
> I just knew it. :O)


 
   
 Cheers, bro.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Quote:


earz said:


> Could anybody provide input as to the Woo WA3+ vs. Sonnett? I know they'll sound different, but how?
> 
> Phones are beyer T90s.
> 
> Thanks in advance...


 
  
 I've never heard a Woo amp so I won't make a comment about them.  One thing though, the Sonett is not a tubey sounding amp if that's what you're after.  In my research before buying the Sonett I did a heck of a lot of reading and it was based on tube and circuit types.  Check out this post:
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/388373/can-someone-explain-what-otl-means#post_5097655
  
 The Sonett costs a considerable amount more than the WA3 does.  Might be because of those output transformers...
  
 I use a Schiit Mjolnir all the time.  For the sake of comparison let's say it's a flat line with no distortion and no characteristics.  It just gets louder.  The Sonett has some flavor.  Donald is/was calling it "juiciness".  It almost makes sense if you kinda go way over to left field and try to describe a few things with a single word.  But, the Mjolnir is FAR from juicy.  I like the Sonett for that.  It's not a drastic difference but one that breathes a little life into my music.
  
 Juicy might be DNA's version of Woo's "Euphonic".
  
 http://wooaudio.com/docs/wooaudio_amplifier_comparisons.pdf
  
 Quite a silly chart in my opinion, when everything is 3 1/2 or 4 stars or better, save the WA3 and WA6 missing a star for one or two things.


----------



## earz

Thanks - that's great.
  
 I bought the T90s from a another head-fier and instantly fell in love with them. However, some of the music I to which I listen (which admittedly isn't the type where production values are the greatest) was somewhat uncomfortable to listen to (grating high end). And I don't listen that loud. I then purchased a WA3+ from another head-fier for the lushness of the tubes and to tone down the treble of the T90s. It worked - I love this amp. However, the bottom end is a bit soft. 
  
 To make matters even worse is that I listen to _everything. _Punk, Classic Rock, Progressive Rock, Jazz, Classical - there isn't a genre that isn't represented in my 3000+ flac files.
  
 So while I realize that having one rig that does everything well is impossible, I am trying to find a happy medium. The Sonnett my be it. Or maybe an RSA Raptor.


----------



## Eee Pee

See that rather sizable bump on the right?  No amp will make that go away.
  
  

  
  
  
  
 Include the Audeze LCD 2 and Senn 650 and you can really see the difference.
  
  

  
  
 An amp might not be your ultimate solution.


----------



## earz

I am not familiar with the HD650s and LCD-2 is out of my price range.
  
 I feel the treble of the T90s are fine with the WA3+. I was looking to tighten the bottom end a bit.
  
 I have done some research and there are tube amps out there that lean toward a more solid-state sound will not sacrificing the inherent characteristics of tubes. The Sonnett is supposed to be one of them. The RSA Raptor is another...


----------



## Eee Pee

earz said:


> I have done some research and there are tube amps out there that lean toward a more solid-state sound will not sacrificing the inherent characteristics of tubes. The *Sonett* is supposed to be one of them.


 
  
 Just one *n* in Sonett.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 I would agree with that description of its sound for the most part.  
  
 Tube upgrade path is easy.  
  
 Electro Harmonix 6H30 - hair warmer and clearer
 Mullard GZ34 - better definition
 Reflektor 6H30 - like cleaning a kinda dirty window
  
 ~$235 in tubes.
  
 By then you're either content or ready to move onto something else.


----------



## brokensound

Just wanted to chime in for the tube rolling. 6H30 only has few tubes- Sovtek 6H30, Electro Harmonix 6H30-PI, and Reflector 6H30-DR. Some of us, myself included, have a positive experience rolling in a 6N6P for the 6H30. It helps add to the low end. The holy grail for GZ24/5AR4 is the Mullard Metal Base.


----------



## quantx

Apart the Stratus and the Eddie Current, which are the other 2A3 amps available ?


----------



## bonesnv

Well I joined the Sonett club, was looking for a new work amp, didn't want another Woo and didn't want to go straight SS as I already have the Asgard 2.  Plus, I have loved the looks of Donald's amps since I first saw the Stratus photos.  Unfortunately, I haven't gotten to listen to it yet (waiting on balanced headphone cables) or decide on a final set of headphones. 
  
 The Alpha Dogs are fairly efficient for planars (90db) and I know everyone screams "MORE POWER" at the simple mention of planars, but will see how they fair.  I personally found the Fostex driver didn't really need that much amp'ing compared to the LCD3's.  Outside of the AD's, looking at maybe the Beyer T70's with a custom cable job for balanced.  Unfortunately, at work I really need closed back, but may be able to get away with an HD650, not sure yet.
  
 This thread looked like it needed some love, especially since it is the thread that convinced me to buy the Sonett (it was used and a good deal, figured was worth a try).


----------



## Eee Pee

OOoooh nooooo!  Hah, Mr. Bill.  
  
 That metal base Mullard is nice.  Wish I had one.  The regular brown base is nice.  What's the other tube?


----------



## bonesnv

eee pee said:


> OOoooh nooooo!  Hah, Mr. Bill.
> 
> That metal base Mullard is nice.  Wish I had one.  The regular brown base is nice.  What's the other tube?


 
  
 Reflektor 6H30P-DR, not sure of the exact year of it, came with the amp so its got some use.  Falls within that apparent "Supertube" date range from 79-86 or whatever it was.  Been looking at the 6N6P's floating around as well based on some of the earlier responses.


----------



## Eee Pee

Supertube is nice.  Clear, extended and defined.  The Electro-Harmonix is a good.  Not quite as defined and adds a bit of warmth at the bottom.  Slightly more mellow up top.  The 6N6Ps are an entertaining change, like an entire frequency balance shift towards the bass but a tad bloaty and muddy on the bottom.


----------



## bonesnv

For the 6N6P's, do you know if people find a difference between the older box plate design from early 60's as opposed to the 70's gold grid wire design, or do they both more or less present the same qualities?


----------



## Eee Pee

Nope, don't know.  I have two.  One was OTK marked.  They sounded the same as far as I could tell, but I used the OTK marked one more just because.  I would guess they are from around the same year.  The guys I got them from have posted up in this thread, come to think of it.  I bet the dates are buried in here somewhere.


----------



## bonesnv

Will look around a bit more, thanks for the info.  They aren't terribly expensive from what I see, so worth it to mess around and see how it sounds.


----------



## bonesnv

So, I finally got my balanced headphone cables in the other day and have been testing out the Alpha Dogs with the Sonett for a few days now. 
  
 I have it on the low impedance setting, volume knob set to 7-8 and the sound is exceptionally good considering it is powering a set of somewhat inefficient planar's.  I don't listen to a lot of bass heavy music, but even on some of the songs where there is notable bass it is very well defined and succinct without any bloat or compression to the sound.  All sounds very spacial while listening to CCR's greatest hits album this morning, along with some Black Keys.  Will try out some acoustic albums later along with some heavier hitting music just to see the little amps capabilities.
  
 Sure the tubes need some burn-in love but color me thoroughly impressed considering the headphones I am using.  The difference between the Asgard 2 and Sonett isn't even quantifiable, it just produces the sound better in all aspects and I love the sounds the GZ34 metal really bring to the table over solid-state amps.  Adds some nice smoothness to the sound all around, mids are coming out perfectly and treble isn't hitting the highs enough to cause any fatigue after multiple hours of listening now.
  
 Going to order up some of the 6N6P's to check out some differences, they don't appear terribly expensive.  Really really curious now to hear the Stratus with LCD3's after hearing the Sonett.


----------



## EVOLVIST

......


----------



## EVOLVIST

clayton sf said:


> Even though the Auditor's sound is a little more refined than the Sonett (at least at this moment) the Sonett is able to produce a slightly wider soundstage with a little more 3D presence than the Auditor. What is your music of preference?


 
  
 Sorry, several year old post...but, in theory, couldn't you run RCA from your DAC into the Sonett, then from the balanced XLR outputs on the Sonett into the XLR inputs of your SPL Auditor, and then use your Auditor as your headphone amp, effectively making your Sonett a pre-amp? So, it's a simple, not uncommon chain between: DAC - > Pre-amp -> Amp - > Headphones. In effect you're "auditing" the whole rig with the Auditor, set at unity gain, yeah?


----------



## Eee Pee

What's the point in a pre amp here?  Why double amp?


----------



## EVOLVIST

eee pee said:


> What's the point in a pre amp here?  Why double amp?




Thank you for your response. Well, in theory only - since I'm having a difficult time with the math, as far as inpedence, I/O etc and in direct response to the users who have Auditors, like I do - the thought is to let the Auditor do what it does best, to "audit" the sound, let's say on unity gain, while the Sonett is a high-end tube buffer/pre-amp, which supplies the real power to your cans.

The SPL Auditor is super clean, yet to varying degrees opens the sound up a bit; therefore, allowing the end-user to really dissect the sound coming out of the Sonett. Again, in theory. What would blow apart my theory is if a.) It sounds like crap and/or b.) The signal feeding from the Sonett is too much for the Auditor's XLR inputs, which are rated at 20k ohms, +24dbU...all of which I do not fully understand.

Does any of this make sense? I'm fairly a noob, so sometimes what I think I have a handle on, I don't.


----------



## bonesnv

Well, only kept it for a few months, as it is going to fund a new amp purchase.  Figured I would post the link here in case anyone was interested in a balanced Sonett to add to their collection(s).  If it isn't "PC" to post the link in here, let me know and I will remove it.
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/752578/dna-sonett-balanced-extras-free-shipping
  
 Excellent little amp, but time to move on, as Mr. Bill waves goodbye.


----------



## deniall83

Sorry to revive an old thread but I just bought a lightly used Sonett and was hoping I could get some suggestions on the best headphones to use with it. How does it go with efficient planars?


----------



## deniall83

Just got a Sonett (mk1) and I have a few questions. Firstly, it sounds absolutely fantastic. I'm using it with my Zero Carbo Tenore IEM's until my new cans arrive. I noticed I need to turn up the volume to about 6. Is this normal for efficient IEM's? How much will I need to turn up the volume with 300ohm Senns and 600ohm Beyers? I also noticed they're doesn't seem to be a change in volume when switching from low to IEC. Is this normal? I'm using stock rectifier and 6H30D-PR. Thanks.


----------



## Eee Pee

Low impedance IEMs with an amp with an output impedance of 28 ohms (or 120) doesn't really make sense in the first place.  I notice less of a change in volume when I change the switch between Low and IEC when I use lower impedance headphones.  There's definitely a difference when I use 300 ohm Senns.


----------



## deniall83

eee pee said:


> Low impedance IEMs with an amp with an output impedance of 28 ohms (or 120) doesn't really make sense in the first place.  I notice less of a change in volume when I change the switch between Low and IEC when I use lower impedance headphones.  There's definitely a difference when I use 300 ohm Senns.


 
 I realize it's not a good match but I needed to to test the amp was working properly as I bought it used. Surprisingly, they sound very good. My PL50's however sound awful. I'll be getting my HD600's tonight so I'll test them out.


----------

